# Radon Modellneuheiten 2015



## help (18. Februar 2014)

Zitat von der Facebookseite:


> 2015 kommt das Skeen 100 29",
> das Slide 650 B 120,
> Slide 650 B 150,
> ZR Team 650 B,
> ...








Klingt doch gut, auf das Slide 650b 120 freue ich mich schon. Denke das könnte mein Tourenfully werden xD


----------



## _mike_ (19. Februar 2014)

Sehr schön - freu ich mich noch mehr dieses Jahr ein Slide in 26 Zoll gekauft zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamSemilia2012 (19. Februar 2014)

Die Frage ist auch, ob bestehende Modelle (zB das Skeen in 26") erhalten bleiben, wovon ich eher nicht ausgehen würde. Dass der R1 Rahmen aktualisiert/erweitert wird, freut mich auch. War immer sehr zufrieden, aber mittlerweile ist der Rahmen arg in die Jahre gekommen.

Schade, räumt doch gerade das Skeen jeden Testsieg ab (auch gg Konkurrenten mit größeren LR).


----------



## filiale (19. Februar 2014)

Scheint so das 26" jetzt tatsächlich aussterben wird...


----------



## Sch4f (19. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Scheint so das 26" jetzt tatsächlich aussterben wird...


Dann, stirbt auch radon für mich ... Dann kauf ich YT !!!


----------



## ChrisStahl (20. Februar 2014)

Sch4f schrieb:


> Dann, stirbt auch radon für mich ... Dann kauf ich YT !!!




Darf ich hier bitte einmal kommentieren:

1) Das Problem an 26" ist, dass die Zulieferindustrie gerade im Reifensektor und im Feder-Dämpferbereich nicht mehr Willens ist seit 1.5 Jahren zu investieren und somit weiterzuentwickeln. Somit werden Hersteller im 26" Sektor, gerade auch im Enduro und DH Bereich extreme Probleme bekommen hier adäquate Produkte zu liefern, die in Testen der Fachzeitschriften Punkten können (und die sind halt wichtig!!!)…..

2) In den verschiedensten Bereichen CC, Marathon, Enduro, DH haben unsere Teamfahrer - und wir haben Weltklassefahrer in allen Bereichen wie: Andi Sieber, Manuel Gruber,  Raphaela Richter, James Shirley, Joost Wichmann, Patrick Brückner, Natalie Zeferer, Elisabeth Brandau, Martin Gluth etc.- alle Radgrössen getestet: Das übereinstimmende Urteil ist, dass in CC 29" nicht mehr wegzudenken ist und im Enduro, DH Bereich 650B einfach Vorteile hat, das es besser Hindernisse überrollt, etwas schneller ist und die Auflagefläche der Reifen besser ist. Das Trägheitsmoment und der Gewichtsnachteil sind hier kleiner als die daraus resultierenden Vorteile.
Wir sprechen uns nicht gegen 26" aus, aber 26" ist bestimmt nicht das Allheilmittel.
3) Wir haben Absatzschwierigkeiten bei 26". Das Black Sin mussten wir in 26" einstellen und die Nachfrage nach dem Skeen 26" ist leider auch nicht mehr dramatisch, obwohl das Bike immer noch in Testen ordentlich punktet. Deshalb ist auch hier im 100mm Bereich CC ein Umorientieren auf 29" nötig. Im 120er Bereich wollen unsere Fahrer 650B.

Aussagen wie 26" ist Mist etc. sind natürlich Unsinn, aber es wird sich eindeutig in den verschiedenen Bereichen umorientiert werden.Das hat auch nichts mit Industriedruck zu tun, sondern mit Weiterentwicklung und Spezialisierung.
Porsche hatte in den 70er Jahre 15" Felgen, 80er Jahren 16" Felgen, 90er 17", Ende 90er 18", jetzt 19" und 20".Schon Ende der 80er Jahre stellten alle Reifenfirmen 16" ein. Der einzige, der noch produzierte war Goodyear und zwar die alten diagonalen Hunde. Wer radial wollte, musste umsteigen…und dann passten die Bremsscheiben nicht mehr etc.  Diese kleine Exkursion sollte nur mal zeigen, dass das alles nicht neu ist.


----------



## raptora (20. Februar 2014)

> Wir haben Absatzschwierigkeiten bei 26". Das Black Sin mussten wir in 26" einstellen und die Nachfrage nach dem Skeen ist leider auch nicht mehr dramatisch, obwohl das Bike immer noch in Testen ordentlich punktet.



Das nenne ich mal eine ehrliche Antwort von einem Hersteller 

So deutlich hätte das bestimmt nicht jeder kommentiert, gut das ich Radon fahre


----------



## _mike_ (20. Februar 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem an 26" ist, dass die Zulieferindustrie gerade im Reifensektor und im Feder-Dämpferbereich nicht mehr Willens ist seit 1.5 Jahren zu investieren und somit weiterzuentwickeln.


So pauschal kann man das sicherlich (noch nicht) auf alle relevanten* Komponentenhersteller übertragen (*Felgen, Mantel & Gabel), und man muss glaube ich auch noch mal zwischen Erstausrüster- und Zubehörmarkt unterscheiden. Gerade letzterer ist bei all den Millionen verkauften 26" Rädern riesig und verspricht noch auf Jahre ein lukratives Geschäft, gerade auch auch für kleinere Hersteller.
Im Erstausrüstergeschäft gibts doch meist doch nur nur die Wahl zwischen Fox oder Rock Shox Fahrwerk.... Interesannte Side-Note: Suntour ist der weltweit größte Lieferant bei Federgabeln, nur halt (noch) nicht bei Mountainbikes.
Für die Besitzer eines 26" Rades sind meiner Meinung die Reifen am wichtigsten, und z.B. Maxxis will weiterhin alle Neuentwicklungen für alle drei Laufradgrößen anbieten - das nenne ich mal ein Statement (was es aber sicherlich auch zu beweisen gilt).
26" Felgen wird es sicherlich noch zig Jahre geben (die gehen bei mir wenn dann als erstes am kaputt, noch lange vor Gabel und Rahmen).
Falls dann doch mal ne neue Gabel rein soll wird es halt eine mit 27,5" und man nimmt dafür einen Spacer raus....so sollte es sich die nächsten Jahre doch ganz entspannt biken lassen 



			
				ChrisStahl schrieb:
			
		

> Somit werden Hersteller im 26" Sektor, gerade auch im Enduro und DH Bereich extreme Probleme bekommen hier adäquate Produkte zu liefern, die in Testen der Fachzeitschriften Punkten können (und die sind halt wichtig!!!)…..


Da core - bei kompletten Neuentwicklungen wird es für jeden Hersteller (egal wie groß) schwierig bis unmöglich zwei Laufradgrößen zu unterstützen die so nah beieinander liegen wie 26" und 27,5". Aber: wer sich ein bisschen umschaut und heut ein Rad mit austauschbaren Ausfallenden kauft, ne 27,5" Gabel reinmacht und erstmal weiterhin 26" fährt kann sich ganz relaxt anschauen wo das ganze hingeht 



			
				ChrisStahl schrieb:
			
		

> 650B einfach Vorteile hat, das es besser Hindernisse überrollt


Was mich an der ganzen Diskussion bzgl. dem Überrollverhalten stört ist das außen vor bleibt dass das ja nur stimmt wenn die Reifen am Boden sind....und je grimmiger es bergab geht, um so mehr bin ich in der Luft und brauch Federweg der mich dann wieder sanft landen lässt - und der wird bei 650b gerne reduziert um Platz für den Hintereifen zu schaffen.

Wie gesagt, ich freue mich über mein Slide in 26" weil ich das dieses Jahr schon fahren kann....wenn ich erst nächstes Jahr kaufen würde könnte es schon ein 27,5" werden. BTW: mein Enduro hat ne 27,5" Gabel und 26" Laufräder - never say never!


----------



## Sch4f (20. Februar 2014)

raptora schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal eine ehrliche Antwort von einem Hersteller
> 
> So deutlich hätte das bestimmt nicht jeder kommentiert, gut das ich Radon fahre


Die Aussage auf den Absatz beim skeen und sin finde ich schwach, der Trend ist einfach "Enduro". ... jeder will ein starkes solides bike haben... wie schnell waren eure swoops angeblich ausverkauft Ende 2013? 
Da tendiere ich eher zu Markt verpasst.
Und die Entwicklung einer 27,5" Gabel passt doch sicher genauso in eine 26er, zumal fox ja nun noch kostenorientierter produziert : china.

Für mich klingt das alles nach hypeverfolgerei, nur weil 3 Marken mit 27,5 und 29 Zoll gepunktet haben und der teile-hersteller was neues verkaufen will.

Hmmm ich überlege Grad einen Shop nur für 26" er teile zu gründen  in 3 Jahren bin ich dann Millionär 


Nicht falsch verstehen, für mich steht fest das ich keine andere grösse ausser 26" mehr kaufe. 29" issn Krampf bei meiner Länge....u


ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Darf ich hier bitte einmal kommentieren:
> 
> 1) Das Problem an 26" ist, dass die Zulieferindustrie gerade im Reifensektor und im Feder-Dämpferbereich nicht mehr Willens ist seit 1.5 Jahren zu investieren und somit weiterzuentwickeln. Somit werden Hersteller im 26" Sektor, gerade auch im Enduro und DH Bereich extreme Probleme bekommen hier adäquate Produkte zu liefern, die in Testen der Fachzeitschriften Punkten können (und die sind halt wichtig!!!)…..
> 
> ...




Dann darf ich das jetzt also folgender Maßen verstehen : (was mich persönlich etwas schokiert)
zu Punkt 1 :
Wenn die Zeitschrift eine neue Gabel vorstellt, diese dann von einer handvoll Leuten (Redaktionen,etc.) für "gut, hipp, zeitgemäß, oder must have" mit vielen Punkten in der Zeitschrift belohnt, springt der Bike-Hersteller darauf an und setzt es also um.

Punkt 2 :
Mag sein, Geschmackssache, da kann man sicherlich ewig drüber streiten. 

Punkt 3
Wenn ich jetzt mal die MTB Zeitschriften der letzten Monate überfliege lese ich eins, "ENDURO, FREERIDE, DOWNHILL", klar das der Absatz für das Black Sin & Skeen nicht der Absatzbrecher is. Ich kann mich noch an einen Post erinnern, Da stand was von "2014 Modell bereits ausverkauft" und das war im November 2013 ?( Swoop ? Oder verwechsel ich was? )

Und der vergleich mit Porsche ist unpassend, kann das MTB 90km/h fahren ? und nächstes Jahr dann 120km/h und dann 160km/h ?... Und habe ich dementsprechend Größere Bremskräfte ?, Fliehkräfte ? Reibungskräfte ? 
Und seit wann gibt der Reifenhersteller das Design des Autobauers vor. Der Reifenhersteller versucht seine Teile dem Autobauer zu verkaufen um Lieferverträge abzuschließen. 
Hier gehts um Kohle. 

Legt mal Fakten auf den Tisch, wie Große Steine kann ich mit dem 27,5" überfahren die ich mit dem 26" nicht mehr schaffe, vor allem wie Große Hindernisse pakt ein 29".
Diese Blöße wird sich kein Hersteller geben das wohl festzulegen. Zumal es nicht mal möglich ist.
Also brauche ich dann weniger Fahrtechnik(Können) und mehr Technik am Bike. 


... Meine Meinung, es darf jeder seine eigene haben.


----------



## ChrisStahl (20. Februar 2014)

Sch4f schrieb:


> Die Aussage auf den Absatz beim skeen und sin finde ich schwach, der Trend ist einfach "Enduro". ... jeder will ein starkes solides bike haben... wie schnell waren eure swoops angeblich ausverkauft Ende 2013?
> Da tendiere ich eher zu Markt verpasst.
> Und die Entwicklung einer 27,5" Gabel passt doch sicher genauso in eine 26er, zumal fox ja nun noch kostenorientierter produziert : china.
> 
> ...


----------



## help (21. Februar 2014)

Gary Fisher & Co.(Breeze, Kelly) haben vor früher schon 650b getestet, aber da es kaum Teile gab sind sie zu 26"(glaube das waren Teile die eigentlich für die Kindergröße 26" gedacht waren) gegangen...

Aber egal, ich hab mich für 650b entschieden weil ich alle LR-Größen getestet hab(und nicht nur schnell um den Block + 27,5 war eher zufällig, wollte eigentlich nur 26&29 vergleichen) und ein gewisser Unterschied spürbar war. Außerdem passt 650b mehr zu meinem Gelände und Fahrstil, fühlte sich einfach besser an. Hätte ich das 27,5er nicht getestet wäre es ws. ein 26" geworden^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (21. Februar 2014)

help schrieb:


> Gary Fisher & Co.(Breeze, Kelly) haben vor früher schon 650b getestet, aber da es kaum Teile gab sind sie zu 26"(glaube das waren Teile die eigentlich für die Kindergröße 26" gedacht waren) gegangen...
> 
> Aber egal, ich hab mich für 650b entschieden weil ich alle LR-Größen getestet hab(und nicht nur schnell um den Block + 27,5 war eher zufällig, wollte eigentlich nur 26&29 vergleichen) und ein gewisser Unterschied spürbar war. Außerdem passt 650b mehr zu meinem Gelände und Fahrstil, fühlte sich einfach besser an. Hätte ich das 27,5er nicht getestet wäre es ws. ein 26" geworden^^


Die 26er kommen aus den Schwinn Beach Cruisern mit den Ballonreifen - damals hatte man nix anderes!!!


----------



## help (21. Februar 2014)

Die sind ja fast nur Downhill gefahren und das ohne Vorderradbremse


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Februar 2014)

Aaaaber ein flacherer Lenkwinkel als viele heutige Modelle!


----------



## help (21. Februar 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Aaaaber ein flacherer Lenkwinkel als viele heutige Modelle!


Naja die Dinger wurden ja hauptsächlich zum Downhill genutzt, weniger für den CC Einsatz da sie anfangs ~20kg hatten^^
Wenn man das mit AM vergleicht, kommt der Lenkwinkel ziemlich nahe.


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Februar 2014)

Hi ich möchte gern zu den Tema noch Sagen das wir Lagerkampf 26-650B-29 führen sollten, denke der heftigste anlas für die
neuen Radgrößen nicht Kommerziell sondern die anspruchsvoller Fahrweise war erst als die 29" Hardtails sich super Verkauften ging das voll los. Zu 650B würde ich sagen das es die in den folgenden Jahren AM+Enduro bestimmen wird da man damit leichter ein höheres Fahrniveau erreichen kann ohne sich das mit Fahrtechnik erarbeiten zu müssen. Negativ ist das ganz viele
Bikes mit der heißen Nadel gestrickt sind und daher das mögliche nicht können zum Beispiel 26er einfach auf 60B umzubauen.
Deswegen müssen 26er nicht Automatisch verschwinden selbst wenn das in den nächsten Jahren so aussehen wird und Teile
werden über Jahrzehnte verfügbar sein. Bei 29" sollte die Laufrad Entwicklung angestoßen werden da hier Laufräder bei 100kg
Problematisch werden. Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Februar 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hi ich möchte gern zu den Tema noch Sagen das wir Lagerkampf 26-650B-29 führen sollten, denke der heftigste anlas für die
> neuen Radgrößen nicht Kommerziell sondern die anspruchsvoller Fahrweise war erst als die 29" Hardtails sich super Verkauften ging das voll los. Zu 650B würde ich sagen das es die in den folgenden Jahren AM+Enduro bestimmen wird da man damit leichter ein höheres Fahrniveau erreichen kann ohne sich das mit Fahrtechnik erarbeiten zu müssen. Negativ ist das ganz viele
> Bikes mit der heißen Nadel gestrickt sind und daher das mögliche nicht können zum Beispiel 26er einfach auf 60B umzubauen.
> Deswegen müssen 26er nicht Automatisch verschwinden selbst wenn das in den nächsten Jahren so aussehen wird und Teile
> ...


 Sorry soll natürlich keinen Lagerkampf da wir alle Mountain Bike als Hobby haben stehen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oshiki (22. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank für das Statement!

Für die Anwender ist es ein Hobby aber auf der anderen Seite steht eine große und umsatzstarke Industrie dahinter.
Letzten Endes geht es wieder ums Geld und auch deshalb wird eine neue Sau durchs Dorf getrieben.
(Mein nächstes Bike wird ein 650B - vielleicht ein Slide Carbon  )


----------



## Vinse86 (25. Februar 2014)

Okay das ist vermutlich noch ziemlich verfrüht aber ich stimme ja definitv für ein Slide 650b E-Edition ähnlich zum jetzigen E1 =) Is ja nicht so, dass die Auswahl jetzt nicht schon schwer genug ist XD


----------



## Senecca (10. März 2014)

Werden die 2015er Modelle wieder Bi-Color-Lackierungen haben? Das mochte ich an den 2013er Modellen am meisten, Schwarz/Blau, Schwarz/Rot oder das Blau/Grün des Slide 9.0 sahen alle super aus.

Ein Blau-Grünes Slide 150 in 650b wäre genau das was ich suche. Bin derzeit zwischen dem Slide 150 9.0 und dem Slide 160 8.0 unentschlossen.

Also bitte mehr Bi-Color-Lackierungen


----------



## Cityracer (13. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Aussagen wie 26" ist Mist etc. sind natürlich Unsinn, aber es wird sich eindeutig in den verschiedenen Bereichen umorientiert werden.Das hat auch nichts mit Industriedruck zu tun, sondern mit Weiterentwicklung und Spezialisierung.
> *Porsche* hatte in den 70er Jahre 15" Felgen, 80er Jahren 16" Felgen, 90er 17", Ende 90er 18", jetzt 19" und 20".Schon Ende der 80er Jahre stellten alle Reifenfirmen 16" ein. Der einzige, der noch produzierte war Goodyear und zwar die alten diagonalen Hunde. Wer radial wollte, musste umsteigen…und dann passten die Bremsscheiben nicht mehr etc.  Diese kleine Exkursion sollte nur mal zeigen, dass das alles nicht neu ist.



die tragen halt auch dem "bigger is better" Zeitgeist Rechnung, ist aber nur bedingt vergleichbar.

bei Autos ist bei größerem Felgendurchmesser der Abrollumfang annähernd gleich. zumindest auf dem selben Fahzeug. d.h., wenn größere Felge montiert wird, hat der Reifen dann einen niedrigeren Querschnitt. was bekanntlich bei 26/27,5/29er MTB gerade nicht der Fall ist. 

Vorteile haben größere PKW-Felgen, weil damit idR auch die Reifenbreite breiter wird, prioritär beim Bremsen und in Kurven. das bringt bei genügend Leistung, sprich PS, auf dem Rundkurs marginal bessere Zeiten.

Die Nachteile sind übereinstimmend schlechtere Agilität, da die Felge/Reifenkombi, abgesehen von Magnesium-Felgen im Motorsport, eben signifikant schwerer wird. 5 Kg Mehrgewicht an ungefederter Masse pro Rad ist auch beim Auto ne Menge. zugegeben, für einen 911 Turbo aus 1988 mit 300 PS relevanter, als heute beim Turbo S mit 560 PS.

die klassischen 911er bis zum 993 aus den 90ern hatten serienmäßig 16er Felgen gehabt. sämtliche Beschleunigungswerte wurden mit 16ern ermittelt, da die optionalen 17er die Sache langsamer mach(t)en. 18er kamen erst später, v.a. wegen der Optik. 19er und 20er Felgen heute aufm PKW sind optischer Zeitgeist, aber für den Normalfahrer sinnfrei.


man muss auch sehen, Agilität spürt der Normal-MTB-Alltagsfahrer in jeder Situation. dem kommts auf +/- ne Minute auf der (beispielhaft) 30 Km Hausrunde normalerweise nicht an. wenn dem aber an jeder Ecke gesagt wird, wie toll doch 29er sind, ja dann glaubt der das irgendwann...das erleben wir doch ständig im wirtschaftlichen oder politischen Alltag. lang + breit + mit zig-Gutachten was behaupten, Vorteile herausstellen, Nachteile kleinreden, dann wirds schon richtig sein.

da wird v.a. im preislich gehobenen Segment mehrheitlich dann eher das gekauft, was allgemein als State of the Art angesehen wird.

insofern verstehe ich voll und ganz die kaufmännischen Aspekte, denen sich ein marktwirtschaftlich orientierter Hersteller natürlich nicht entziehen kann. so läuft das nunmal.

dass dadurch aber die 26er-Klasse so abgewertet wurde, und quasi nur noch im Einsteigersegment angeboten, ist und bleibt schade.


immerhin, schöner Resteverkauf  (oder erste Anzeichen der "Wende" ;-) ):
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Team-8-0-SE_id_26430_.htm


----------



## tane (13. März 2014)

Senecca schrieb:


> Werden die 2015er Modelle wieder Bi-Color-Lackierungen haben? Das mochte ich an den 2013er Modellen am meisten, Schwarz/Blau, Schwarz/Rot oder das Blau/Grün des Slide 9.0 sahen alle super aus.
> 
> Ein Blau-Grünes Slide 150 in 650b wäre genau das was ich suche. Bin derzeit zwischen dem Slide 150 9.0 und dem Slide 160 8.0 unentschlossen.
> 
> Also bitte mehr Bi-Color-Lackierungen


ma kanns keinem recht machen...ich z.b. will schwarzes eloxal, sonst nix ("...as long as its black!")

übrigens steht in den tests immer wieder, das KEIN unterschied zwischen 26 & 27,5 feststellbar ist (& da muss ich den testern mehr glauben, als den v. firmen angestellten & bezahlten teamfahrern...)


----------



## help (13. März 2014)

tane schrieb:


> ma kanns keinem recht machen...ich z.b. will schwarzes eloxal, sonst nix ("...as long as its black!")
> 
> übrigens steht in den tests immer wieder, das KEIN unterschied zwischen 26 & 27,5 feststellbar ist (& da muss ich den testern mehr glauben, als den v. firmen angestellten & bezahlten teamfahrern...)


Gibt auch genügend Tests wo ein Unterschied festgestellt wurde ;P
Aber jeder soll selber entscheiden was er fahren will und was ihm am besten gefällt.

Vllt. wäre ja Radon bereit, eine Wunschlackierung der Forennutzer für 2015 umzusetzen? Jeder kann Vorschläge machen und dann wird abgestimmt^^


----------



## ChrisStahl (13. März 2014)

Klar!!!


----------



## Robby2107 (13. März 2014)

Will auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben, da ich auf beiden Seiten gute und berechtigte Argumente sehe.
Das bessere Abrollverhalten und die technische Weiterentwicklung sind sicher ein Argument und letzteres auch absolut notwendig für bessere Bikes/Komponenten. (Was mußten sich die Entwickler der ersten Fernsehgeräte oder Computer alles anhören und heute sind sie nicht mehr weg zu denken!!)
Allerdings denke ich auch, daß nicht jeder diese Entwicklung benötigt.
Der Vergleich mit mit den Autofelgen hinkt meiner Meinung nach aber auf beiden Seiten:
Zum einen sind die Felgen größer geworden, da die Fahrzeuge über die Jahre stetig an Leistung zugelegt haben und somit größere Bremsanlagen in den Felgen untergebracht werden mußten. Beide Argumente sehe ich beim Bike nicht als gegeben.
Wenn man jetzt ein 16"Rad gegen ein 20"Rad (Flege mit Reifen) gegenüberstellt, wird man sehr wohl bemerken, daß der Abrollumfang gewachsen ist.

Was mich, ebenfalls wie __mike__ beunruhigt ist, daß man einer größeren, und somit rein theoretisch instabileren, Felge eine wesentlich höhere Belastung durch weniger Federweg zumutet. Federweg ist sicher nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß, aber mehr Federweg bedeutete eine weichere Fahrwerksabstimmung und das Rad benötigt weniger Kraft um die Federelement zu komprimieren. Habe ich nun weniger Federweg, bei gleicher Strecke und Fahrweise, muß folglich meine Fahrwerksabstimmung härte ausfallen. Das führt zu wesentlich höheren Belastungen des Laufrades (Felge, Nabe und Reifen). Dazu noch den größeren Durchmesser ... hoffe das haben sich die Entwickler und Befürworter gut überlegt.

Bei CC, Harttails,... überwiegen die Vorteile sicherlich. Wobei ich die größere Trägheit beim Einlenken und Fahren zumindest mal als "gewöhnungsbedürftig" einstufen will.  

grüße
Robert


----------



## Senecca (13. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Klar!!!


Bunt ist super! Schwarz kann ja jeder. 

Ich hatte den Support schon einmal gefragt, aber leider keine Antwort erhalten. Gebt ihr Farbcodes raus (bsp. für Lackierereien?) Oder wird es möglich sein ein 2015er Rahmen einzeln zu kaufen (um ihn in ein 2014er Bike einzubauen) Ich brauch jetzt ein neues Bike :/


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. März 2014)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Will auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben, da ich auf beiden Seiten gute und berechtigte Argumente sehe.
> Das bessere Abrollverhalten und die technische Weiterentwicklung sind sicher ein Argument und letzteres auch absolut notwendig für bessere Bikes/Komponenten. (Was mußten sich die Entwickler der ersten Fernsehgeräte oder Computer alles anhören und heute sind sie nicht mehr weg zu denken!!)
> Allerdings denke ich auch, daß nicht jeder diese Entwicklung benötigt.
> Der Vergleich mit mit den Autofelgen hinkt meiner Meinung nach aber auf beiden Seiten:
> ...


 Das ist ja grade momentan der große Vorteil der 27,5" nicht so weit weg von 26" das das Gebilde Laufrad was ja von 26"
kommt ( Die Vorhandenen ) nicht die schwächen der 29" Laufräder ausweist aber im Überroll und Gripp verhalten besser
als 26". Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tditdi (13. März 2014)

Bitte macht 2015 die Decals am Oberrohr bitte nicht so hässlich wie dieses Jahr beim Zr-Race, mit dem unterstrichenen Streifen der dann irgendwo hinläuft kann ich gar nichts anfangen, oder ich versteh nicht was der Designer sich dabei gedacht hat.
2012 hattet ihr schöne Logos, jetzt gefallen mir die bunten Radonecken,bei den Slide-Modellen gar nicht, sieht aus wie ein überschmückter Weihnachtsbaum, ich bin extra 500km einfach zu euch gefahren um mich in Natura zu überzeugen, das einige Farbkombis gar nicht gehen. ZR-Race 7.0 ist Optik ganz gut, da ist das am Oberrohr noch relativ dezent wirkend, genauso am Unterrohr, beim schwarzen Rahmen aber erst weiß zu unterlegen (am Unterohr) und dann erst das Logo ist to much.
Ich hoffe einigen geht es genauso und 2015 gibt's paar schöne Sachen von euch für uns.

MfG


----------



## tane (14. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Klar!!!


hat mal einer schön gschrieben:
"...we want to attract attention with our bike-handling skills, not our disco-bikes!"
übrigens is imho momentan die überpest die 1 x 11 hype!!!
es gibt net nur junge superathleten, gell! warum verkaufen sich mountain-goat & konsorten so gut (da simma bei 20/36=1,8), wenn eh jeder 30/42(=1,4) fahren kann? nicht nur für mich oldie is das 1 x 11 ein ausschließungsgrund (tw haben die rahmen dann net amal eine aufnahme zur nachträglichen umwerfermontage!)
eh klar dass tester & profifahrer gut damit zurecht kommen, die sind jung & machen nix ausser radfahren, aber selbst unter den ambitionierten freizeitfahrern wird vielen 30/42 zu lang übersetzt sein!


----------



## help (14. März 2014)

Wenn ein schickes 2015er Slide 120 650b wird, dann schlage ich sicherlich zu 
Komplette XT + RockShox Fahrwerk wäre nice^^ Bei 120mm SID + Monarch und ne Reverb Stealth
Und Geo sollte natürlich auch passen ...


----------



## ChrisStahl (14. März 2014)

help schrieb:


> Wenn ein schickes 2015er Slide 120 650b wird, dann schlage ich sicherlich zu
> Komplette XT + RockShox Fahrwerk wäre nice^^ Bei 120mm SID + Monarch und ne Reverb Stealth
> Und Geo sollte natürlich auch passen ...



….und 1999,-


----------



## Nezzar (14. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> ….und 1999,-


Ist das ein Versprechen?


----------



## help (14. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> ….und 1999,-


 Kann auch bischen mehr sein, solange vernünftige Laufräder verbaut sind 
Und nehmt mal Ice-Tec Scheiben&Beläge


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (14. März 2014)

ich hätte gerne das Slide 160-carbon-650 aber mit Alu-Rahmen


----------



## ChrisStahl (14. März 2014)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> ich hätte gerne das Slide 160-carbon-650 aber mit Alu-Rahmen




auch das wird kommen. Die 150er werden alle 650B, Es wird ein E1 mit einer speziellen Radgrösse geben, das 100 29 und das 120 650B kommt und ein 140 Carbon und und und


----------



## help (18. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> auch das wird kommen. Die 150er werden alle 650B, Es wird ein E1 mit einer speziellen Radgrösse geben, das 100 29 und das 120 650B kommt und ein 140 Carbon und und und


 Das 140er Carbon wird auch 650b?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamSemilia2012 (19. März 2014)

Ist schon klar, was mit den 29er Hardtails passiert? Bekommen die eine Überarbeitung?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. März 2014)

@ChrisStahl bzw. @Radon-Bikes:

Wann ist denn mit den neuen Modellen zu rechnen? Direkt nach der Eurobike? Wenn ihr euch beeilt, kann man eure 2015er Neuheiten vielleicht schon kaufen, bevor euer Marktbegleiter rheinaufwärts seine 2014er Modelle beim Kunden hat. 

Mich interessiert speziell das Slide 150 650B.


----------



## ChrisStahl (23. März 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> @ChrisStahl bzw. @Radon-Bikes:
> 
> Wann ist denn mit den neuen Modellen zu rechnen? Direkt nach der Eurobike? Wenn ihr euch beeilt, kann man eure 2015er Neuheiten vielleicht schon kaufen, bevor euer Marktbegleiter rheinaufwärts seine 2014er Modelle beim Kunden hat.
> 
> Mich interessiert speziell das Slide 150 650B.




Wir rechnen damit, dass wir bereits kurz nach der Messe lieferfähig sind.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Wir rechnen damit, dass wir bereits kurz nach der Messe lieferfähig sind.



Wie immer: !


----------



## yoger83 (25. März 2014)

@ChrisStahl Im 29"-Bereich wird es nur einer 100er geben? Oder gibt es eine Neuauflage vom 130er?


----------



## bik3rid3r (25. März 2014)

Schade, dass ihr nun auch einlenken müsst. Ich fand es gut, dass ihr bei den 2014er Modellen noch auf 26" gesetzt habt. Bin mit meinem Slide 150 auch echt zufrieden bisher. Ich denke, dass es viele gibt, die diese neue(n) Größe(n) nicht unterstützen wollen und ihr auch 2015 mit 26er Modellen viele Kunden angesprochen hättet. Aber wenn seits der Firmen da nix mehr entwickelt wird, kann ich es auch verstehen, dass ihr euch davon abwendet.
Naja vielleicht entwickelt sich das Ganze eines Tages wieder in die andere Richtig. Wer weiß...

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (25. März 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Schade, dass ihr nun auch einlenken müsst. Ich fand es gut, dass ihr bei den 2014er Modellen noch auf 26" gesetzt habt. Bin mit meinem Slide 150 auch echt zufrieden bisher. Ich denke, dass es viele gibt, die diese neue(n) Größe(n) nicht unterstützen wollen und ihr auch 2015 mit 26er Modellen viele Kunden angesprochen hättet. Aber wenn seits der Firmen da nix mehr entwickelt wird, kann ich es auch verstehen, dass ihr euch davon abwendet.
> Naja vielleicht entwickelt sich das Ganze eines Tages wieder in die andere Richtig. Wer weiß...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk



Die Nachfrage nach 26" wird immer geringer. Das ist der Grund warum die Industrie die 26er Parts nicht weiterentwickelt. Wir haben täglich Produktvorstellungen. Mavic und  DT bieten die neuesten Laufräder nur noch in 650B und 29" an. Genauso ist es bei den Federgabeln von RS und Fox. Die Ersatzteilsituation scheint gesichert, aber wer sein Bike modifizieren will oder auf den neusten Stand bringen will kommt an 650B nicht mehr vorbei. Abgesehen sind die 650B unserer Meinung nach auch einfach die universelleren Bikes.


----------



## benjei (6. April 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> auch das wird kommen. Die 150er werden alle 650B, Es wird ein E1 mit einer speziellen Radgrösse geben, das 100 29 und das 120 650B kommt und ein 140 Carbon und und und



Verstehe ich das richtig, dass es ein Slide E1 mit 650b Laufräder und einem Federweg 160 MM (am besten die Pike) geben wird und damit der Alu-Brüder das aktuellen Slide 650b Carbon sein wird? Das wäre mega!


----------



## benjei (23. April 2014)

Ab wann wird es denn voraussichtlich weitere News zu den 2015 Modellen geben? Da ich auf 650B warten will und das Slide Carbon ja quasi ausverkauft ist bleiben mir daher nur die neuen Modele. Das warten halte ich nicht mehr aus


----------



## Robby2107 (24. April 2014)

Dann könnt ihr in Bonn für Mitte Mai ein 26" Skeen gleich vorbereiten. Ein Kumpel ist stark dran interessiert und will sich das Gerät nur vorher mal live anschauen und probesitzen.
Zielpreis sollte die 2000er Marke nicht groß übersteigen.

Seine Freundin sucht nen 27,5" Hardtail bis 1300€ ... ich denke den Kombi bekommen wir voll. 

Ich bin da sicher mit am Start (die Fahrstrecke soll sich ja auch lohnen).


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. April 2014)

benjei schrieb:


> Ab wann wird es denn voraussichtlich weitere News zu den 2015 Modellen geben? Da ich auf 650B warten will und das Slide Carbon ja quasi ausverkauft ist bleiben mir daher nur die neuen Modele. Das warten halte ich nicht mehr aus


 Vom Slide 150/650B wird es auch ein Model geben das mit den jetzigen E1 weites gehend gleich ist und ab Oktober lieferbar .


----------



## FREI-TAG (27. April 2014)

wäre nice, wenn Ihr auch paar Infos zu Hardtail hättet!
Modell, Ausstattung (grob), Preis, .. 

Dieses Jahr gönn ich mir aber das ALLER LETZDE 26" Radon SE 8.0 Hardtail  wennn es denn mal endlich verfügbar sein wird.


----------



## benjei (29. April 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Vom Slide 150/650B wird es auch ein Model geben das mit den jetzigen E1 weites gehend gleich ist und ab Oktober lieferbar .


Hallo Bodo, vielen Dank für die tolle Nachricht! Auf dieses Bike freue ich mich schon mega! Kannst Du was zu dem voraussichtlichen Gewicht des 2015er E1 650B sagen? Wird es auf Grund der neuen Laufräder "deutlich" schwerer als das aktuelle E1? Oder wird es sich auch so bei 13,5 kg einpendeln?


----------



## marc9999 (29. April 2014)

Wie schaut es mit e-mtb aus? Meine bessere Hälfte will sowas vll ^^


MFG marc


----------



## Dusius (30. April 2014)

Dann rede ihr das aus.


----------



## BODOPROBST (30. April 2014)

benjei schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo, vielen Dank für die tolle Nachricht! Auf dieses Bike freue ich mich schon mega! Kannst Du was zu dem voraussichtlichen Gewicht des 2015er E1 650B sagen? Wird es auf Grund der neuen Laufräder "deutlich" schwerer als das aktuelle E1? Oder wird es sich auch so bei 13,5 kg einpendeln?


 Ich geh von gut 200Gr Mehrgewicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (30. April 2014)

marc9999 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es mit e-mtb aus? Meine bessere Hälfte will sowas vll ^^
> 
> 
> MFG marc


 Mein auch hoffe ein 29" Hardtail steht auf der Messe mit Bosch Antrieb. Aber zugegeben hier sind wir nicht Stark.


----------



## sp00n82 (30. April 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Mein auch hoffe ein 29" Hardtail steht auf der Messe mit Bosch Antrieb. Aber zugegeben hier sind wir nicht Stark.


Das spricht nicht unbedingt gegen euch.


----------



## c-st (1. Mai 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Dann rede ihr das aus.


Wenn beide dann gemeinsame Touren fahren können und er nicht mehr deutlich stärker ist - warum nicht? Ich bin auch kein Freund von E-MTB aber besser so und gemeinsam als dass sie im Zweifel gar nicht mehr (gern) fährt.


----------



## marc9999 (1. Mai 2014)

Du hast es genau auf den Punkt gebracht! Danke dafür. Ein ebike ist einfach perfekt um Frauen auf das körperliche Niveau von Männern zu bringen. Nicht falsch verstehen. Es gibt genug Frauen die körperlich fitter sind als der durchschnittliche Mann.Aber das sind Ausnahmen. Und das es niemanden Spass macht wenn man das Gefühl hat den Partner aus zubremsen ist sicher jedem klar. 

Deswegen wären ebike sicher eine tolle zusätzliche Einnahmequelle. Würde sicher genug männliche Käufer geben die ihren Begleiterinnen eine Freude machen wollen oder sich selbst ein ebike zulegen wollen.

MFG marc


----------



## filiale (1. Mai 2014)

Ich kann daß so bestätigen. Bei uns kam auch schon die Diskussion auf. Es bekommt nen Elektro MTB und ich fahre standesgemäß. Da haben beide etwas davon. Aber so ein Hai-Bike kostet echt ne Stange, 2200 Euro aufwärts beim HT...dafür das selten gefahren wird lohnt es fast schon wieder gar nicht. Kann aber auch sein, wenn man die ersten Touren gefahren ist, die Lust wieder kommt und es mehr wird...hhhmmm


----------



## deralteser (2. Mai 2014)

@ChrisStahl 
Also wenn ich mir etwas für 2015 wünschen dürfte dann wäre es ein Slight 160 Carbon in nem schönem giftigen, glänzenden Grün...
ich würde auch sofort bestellen 

ungefähr so ....


----------



## deralteser (2. Mai 2014)

....oder anders gefragt: Wird es wieder eine Sonderfarbe für das Slight Carbon geben?


----------



## benjei (2. Mai 2014)

Hey was sieht man da auf der Facebook-Seite. Steht Bodo da vor einem 2015er Slide 160 650b aus Alu? https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.771201249591788&type=1&relevant_count=3


----------



## deralteser (2. Mai 2014)

benjei schrieb:


> Hey was sieht man da auf der Facebook-Seite. Steht Bodo da vor einem 2015er Slide 160 650b aus Alu? https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.771201249591788&type=1&relevant_count=3


Mmmhhhh, wenn das so sein sollte werde ich grad ein wenig wild....
kanns nicht genau erkennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (3. Mai 2014)

Das wäre dann die günstigere Version, aber auch schwerer...


----------



## deralteser (3. Mai 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Das wäre dann die günstigere Version, aber auch schwerer...


Wohl war. Aber so ein zünftiger Alurahmen - vielleicht sogar in raw - ist schon was feines. Wer weis, wie schwer/leicht er wirklich wird WENN er wirklich kommen sollte. 
Auf jeden Fall ists Klasse, das Radon die Produktpalette in vielerlei Hinsicht noch weiter aufstockt!


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (3. Mai 2014)

Jap, Alu wäre ne feine Sache


----------



## benjei (3. Mai 2014)

@radon 
Es wäre super wenn ihr schon etwas mehr Details zu einem evtl. Slide 160 650b in Alu sagen könntet. Ich wollte gerne so ein Bike bzw. was vergleichbares (AM-Plus bzw. Enduro) in diesem Jahr kaufen, da es das aber von Euch bisher nicht gibt wollte ich jetzt doch warten. Jetzt hat aber YT die neuen Wicked 650b vorgestellt die noch im Sommer verfügbar sein sollen und nun komme ich ins Grübeln. Wäre super zu wissen ob sich das Warten auf ein Slide lohnen könnte . Wie das eben immer so ist fällt das Warten sehr schwer wenn man ursprünglich mit einem neuen Bike durch die Saison wollte


----------



## deralteser (3. Mai 2014)

benjei schrieb:


> @radon
> Es wäre super wenn ihr schon etwas mehr Details zu einem evtl. Slide 160 650b in Alu sagen könntet. Ich wollte gerne so ein Bike bzw. was vergleichbares (AM-Plus bzw. Enduro) in diesem Jahr kaufen, da es das aber von Euch bisher nicht gibt wollte ich jetzt doch warten. Jetzt hat aber YT die neuen Wicked 650b vorgestellt die noch im Sommer verfügbar sein sollen und nun komme ich ins Grübeln. Wäre super zu wissen ob sich das Warten auf ein Slide lohnen könnte . Wie das eben immer so ist fällt das Warten sehr schwer wenn man ursprünglich mit einem neuen Bike durch die Saison wollte


Habe auch das "Problem" mit dem Warten - wollte mir eigentlich dieses Jahr ne Enduro anschaffen. Mittlerweile habe ich das allerdings auf Ende 2014/Anfang 2015 vertagt. Momentan ist mir einfach zu viel auf der Liste der Neuerscheinungen und Vorstellungen für 2015. Ich möchte nicht jetzt einen 4 stelligen Betrag ausgeben und gleich zur nächsten Saison wieder auf irgendein neues Modell geifern

Ich verschöner mir so gesehen das Warten mit dem Gedanken "Alles was da jetzt kommt kann nur noch besser werden!"

Mein aktuelles bike hätte ich zudem völlig umsonst fit für diese Saison gemacht.

Schau Dich doch nur um! Radon haut ein top - bike wie das Slide raus und verbreitert zum nächsten Jahr weiter die Produktpalette. Ich persönlich finde das super interessant! Ich werde warten Bin gespannt was uns noch erwartet - nicht nur bei Radon!


----------



## deralteser (3. Mai 2014)

Aber zu ein paar Appetithäppchen zum Thema "Slide 160 Aluminium" würde ich selbstverständlich nicht "Nö!" sagen
Würde zwar momentan lieber mal nen anderen Werkstoff ausprobieren - aber mit dem "good old ALU"steh ich ja nicht auf dem Kriegsfuß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (4. Mai 2014)

*Slide 150 650b*


----------



## Kesan (4. Mai 2014)

Genauso bitte in Raw und nicht irgendwie Bunt. Aber mit richtig abgelängten Leitungen, der Spaghetti Salat vor dem Lenker sieht grausam aus.


----------



## ChrisStahl (4. Mai 2014)

Kesan schrieb:


> Genauso bitte in Raw und nicht irgendwie Bunt. Aber mit richtig abgelängten Leitungen, der Spaghetti Salat vor dem Lenker sieht grausam aus.



Jetzt rate doch mal warum die Leitungen nicht gekürzt sind?


----------



## Dusius (4. Mai 2014)

Verschiedene Vorbaulängen 

Ich weiß gar nicht wo da jetzt das Problem ist, es geht in erster Linie um den Rahmen denke ich und da sind die Leitungen doch egal.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (4. Mai 2014)

Kesan schrieb:


> Genauso bitte in Raw und nicht irgendwie Bunt. Aber mit richtig abgelängten Leitungen, der Spaghetti Salat vor dem Lenker sieht grausam aus.



Ersteres fände ich auch geil!

Zu letzterem muss ich sagen: sinnlose Kritik im Prototypenstadium, die kein Mensch braucht.


----------



## Nezzar (4. Mai 2014)

Wird dieser Alu-Rahmen auch die Basis für das neue 120mm Rad bilden? Auf dem Bild auf Seite 1 dieses Threads sind ja noch ein paar Entwürfe anderer Rahmen zu sehen oder waren das evtl. nur Kandidaten, die sich nicht durchsetzen konnten?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (4. Mai 2014)

@ChrisStahl: Gibt es schon ein paar Eckdaten zum Slide 150? Steht es auch beim BIKE-Festival in Willingen?


----------



## benjei (4. Mai 2014)

benjei schrieb:


> @radon
> Es wäre super wenn ihr schon etwas mehr Details zu einem evtl. Slide 160 650b in Alu sagen könntet. Ich wollte gerne so ein Bike bzw. was vergleichbares (AM-Plus bzw. Enduro) in diesem Jahr kaufen, da es das aber von Euch bisher nicht gibt wollte ich jetzt doch warten. Jetzt hat aber YT die neuen Wicked 650b vorgestellt die noch im Sommer verfügbar sein sollen und nun komme ich ins Grübeln. Wäre super zu wissen ob sich das Warten auf ein Slide lohnen könnte . Wie das eben immer so ist fällt das Warten sehr schwer wenn man ursprünglich mit einem neuen Bike durch die Saison wollte


Also das bisher gesehene Bildmaterial ist schon mal top das Bike sieht schon jetzt super aus. Großes Lob! Bitte mehr Details ? Wird es das auch an der Front und dem Heck mit 160mm geben? Bei der Farbwahl gerne auch mal eines in raw. Vielleicht wäre es ja mal eine Idee mögliche Designs bzw. Farbvariante als Umfrage im Forum abzufragen. In jedem Fall schon jetzt gelungen und ich freue mich auf weitete Radon-News


----------



## Litenz (26. Mai 2014)

Richtig cool fände ich persönlich ja die Farbgebung des Slide Carbon 650B 8.0 für den Alu Rahmen, also ein mattes oder auch glänzendes Schwarz mit blauen Akzenten und Pike Gabel!
Generell fände ich es wünschenswert die Farbgebung wäre nicht an die Ausstattungsvariante gekoppelt, sondern man wählt die Farbe seines Rahmens und danach das gewünschte Ausstattungspaket! Dafür würde ich vielleicht sogar den ein oder anderen Tag extra Lieferzeit akzeptieren, aber aus logistischer Sicht ist das wohl schwer umzusetzen..


----------



## Rocky_M (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo!

Ist vielleicht auch eine 29er Version des Slide 160 angedacht?
Specialized hatte mit dem Enduro 29er ja großen Erfolg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (3. Juni 2014)

Rocky_M schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ist vielleicht auch eine 29er Version des Slide 160 angedacht?
> Specialized hatte mit dem Enduro 29er ja großen Erfolg.


Nein ein 29" Enduro wird es in absehbarer Zeit nicht geben wohl aber noch einen großen Bruder in 27,5".  Gruß Bodo


----------



## valmal86 (4. Juni 2014)

Bis wann ist mit genaueren Infos zum Slide 150 27,5'' zu rechnen. Ich persönlich hätte Interesse an Ausstattung Preis und Geometrie einer "E1" Version. Kommt noch was vor der Eurobike oder müssen wir bis dahin geduldig sein?


----------



## bik3rid3r (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo Bodo,
die Frage ist zwar schon mal aufgetaucht, ging aber leider unter. Deshalb hier noch mal:
Wird es in Zukunft auch Rahmen (speziell den Slide Rahmen) zu kaufen geben?

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## funweb (4. Juni 2014)

Mir fehlt im Portfolio ein 27,5 er Slide mit Alurahmen, wobei mir die Farbgebung weiß sowie im Ami Look überhaupt nicht gefällt (aber dass ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache).


----------



## bik3rid3r (4. Juni 2014)

funweb schrieb:


> Mir fehlt im Portfolio ein 27,5 er Slide mit Alurahmen, wobei mir die Farbgebung weiß sowie im Ami Look überhaupt nicht gefällt (aber dass ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache).


Die ganzen neuen Slides sind doch 650b.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## funweb (4. Juni 2014)

Upps, hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (4. Juni 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Die ganzen neuen Slides sind doch 650b.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk



Bzw. sie werden es.


----------



## funweb (4. Juni 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Bzw. sie werden es.


Das trifft es wohl , ich bin mir noch sehr unschlüssig ob ich solange warten will (bzw eher kann)


----------



## bik3rid3r (4. Juni 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Bzw. sie werden es.


Mein ich doch 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bik3rid3r (4. Juni 2014)

funweb schrieb:


> Das trifft es wohl , ich bin mir noch sehr unschlüssig ob ich solange warten will (bzw eher kann)


Das slide 10.0 für 2400€ klingt schon verlockend oder 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## funweb (4. Juni 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Das slide 10.0 für 2400€ klingt schon verlockend oder
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


Oh ja, da geb ich Dir Recht


----------



## siebenacht (6. Juni 2014)

Slide 120 650B find ick jut. Am besten mit Rockshox-Fahrwerk und noch marathontauglichen Gewicht und in zweierlei Farbauswahl, für die einen quietschbunt (die es mögen) und für die anderen (und mich) in schwarz eloxal. Achja und b i t t e  mit einer ordentlichen Zugführung. Diese Schlingen unter dem Tretlager sehen schei... aus. Bei einem Mountainbike haben die Züge auch nichts unter dem Rahmen zu suchen. Eine Zugführung auf dem Unterrohr und über dem Tretlager ist von jeglichem Beschuss von unten geschützt, kaum von der Bewegung des Hinterbaus beeinflusst (ggü. der Verlegung unter dem Tretlager) und der kürzeste Weg von vorn nach hinten, am besten noch in der Kettenstrebe lang, perfekt.
Was mich generell noch stört, ist der aktuelle Trend zu diesen extrem tiefen Tretlagern. Beim neuen Slide 160 Carbon und beim Skeen kann man ja fast beim Treten mitlaufen. Ist wohl bei einigen anderen Herstellern auch so. Finde die Tretlagerhöhe beim Swoop 175 schon grenzwertig, insbesondere wenn man etwas höhere Hindernisse überfährt und höhere Stufen runterfährt. Auch beim Hochkurbeln im stark unebenen Gelände bleibt man dann auch mal mit den Pedalen hängen. Wäre super, wenn das Tretlager beim Slide 120 650B nicht unter 335mm liegt, noch besser wäre ca. 340mm.
Na dann bin ich mal gespannt.
Gruß 78


----------



## bik3rid3r (6. Juni 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Achja und b i t t e  mit einer ordentlichen Zugführung. Diese Schlingen unter dem Tretlager sehen schei... aus. Bei einem Mountainbike haben die Züge auch nichts unter dem Rahmen zu suchen. Eine Zugführung auf dem Unterrohr und über dem Tretlager ist von jeglichem Beschuss von unten geschützt, kaum von der Bewegung des Hinterbaus beeinflusst (ggü. der Verlegung unter dem Tretlager) und der kürzeste Weg von vorn nach hinten, am besten noch in der Kettenstrebe lang, perfekt.


Gibts überhaupt momentan modelle, bei denen die Züge nicht auf dem unterrohr oder im Rahmen verlaufen?

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## siebenacht (10. Juni 2014)

Beim Swoop 175 laufen z.B. Leitungen seitlich vom Oberrohr, warum auch immer. Und dann gehen die Züge unter dem Tretlager lang, warum auch immer.
Gruß 78


----------



## valmal86 (10. Juni 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Nein ein 29" Enduro wird es in absehbarer Zeit nicht geben wohl aber noch einen großen Bruder in 27,5".  Gruß Bodo





valmal86 schrieb:


> Bis wann ist mit genaueren Infos zum Slide 150 27,5'' zu rechnen. Ich persönlich hätte Interesse an Ausstattung Preis und Geometrie einer "E1" Version. Kommt noch was vor der Eurobike oder müssen wir bis dahin geduldig sein?



Eine kurze Antwort wäre wirklich super hilfreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedpreacher (12. Juni 2014)

Ein Radon mit Pinion, bitte! Kommt gebt Euch nen Ruck und seid der erste Versender mit Getriebe! Das kann doch nicht so schwer (ha ha ha) sein. Macht nen Alleinstellungsmerkmal, los jetzt!

Speedpreacher


----------



## edi6800 (12. Juni 2014)

@Chris Stahl
möchte nochmal die bislang unbeantwortete Frage nach 2015er Hardtails in den Raum werfen.
Insbesondere ZR Race 8.0 29+650b - Änderungen außer Farbe z. B. Rahmengeo und Preis(e) in Sicht???
Und Black Sin (8.0) - Bleibt der bewährte "1a-Kohlefaserrahmen" (siehe akuellstes bike-Fazit) zum Top-Preis oder kann/soll man sich auf Überraschungen gefasst machen?


----------



## duc-748S (12. Juni 2014)

Speedpreacher schrieb:


> Ein Radon mit Pinion, bitte! Kommt gebt Euch nen Ruck und seid der erste Versender mit Getriebe! Das kann doch nicht so schwer (ha ha ha) sein. Macht nen Alleinstellungsmerkmal, los jetzt!
> 
> Speedpreacher



Wenn das bezahlbar ist finden sich bestimmt einige Abnehmer.
Ich kenne auch welche, die schon längst ein Bike mit Pinion hätten, weil die extrem heiß drauf sind, wenn der Kurs stimmen würde ...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thiel (13. Juni 2014)

Sowas ist für den 08/15 Käufer leider kein Kaufgrund.


----------



## david-xb (13. Juni 2014)

Gibt es info von der neuen Ausstattung des Black Sin 2015 ?? Wäre schön eines mit Sram X1, Dt swiss xr1501 und Fox vorne klar  unter 3000. Ich weiss es nicht ob ich bis September warten soll (es lohnt sich?) oder in ein Monat das 9.0 oder 10.0 sl bestellen....


----------



## edi6800 (15. Juni 2014)

2015er Hardtails:
Ich penetrier dann mal


----------



## ticris (15. Juni 2014)

Wie geht es 2015 mit den Swoops weiter? Ich glaube mich zu entsinnen, dass Bodo das 175er auf 650B stellen und den Federweg auf 165 reduzieren wollte. Werden die anderen Swoops auch ver650Bt? Wird es 2015 noch ein 175er mit 26 Zoll geben? Wäre super, wenn Radon noch ein bisschen verraten könnte.

Ein Swoop 180 mit Pinion würde ich auch nehmen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (16. Juni 2014)

Litenz schrieb:


> Richtig cool fände ich persönlich ja die Farbgebung des Slide Carbon 650B 8.0 für den Alu Rahmen, also ein mattes oder auch glänzendes Schwarz mit blauen Akzenten und Pike Gabel!
> Generell fände ich es wünschenswert die Farbgebung wäre nicht an die Ausstattungsvariante gekoppelt, sondern man wählt die Farbe seines Rahmens und danach das gewünschte Ausstattungspaket! Dafür würde ich vielleicht sogar den ein oder anderen Tag extra Lieferzeit akzeptieren, aber aus logistischer Sicht ist das wohl schwer umzusetzen..


Es wird ein Swoop mit 650B Gabel (160mm ) und Vorderrat kommen. Das 180er bleibt 26" Entwickeln auch eine Alternative mit
650B aber hoffe das hier das26" als active Fahrmaschine eine Zukunft hat. Gruß Bodo


----------



## edi6800 (16. Juni 2014)

@BODOPROBST 
Darf man hierzu auch ein wenig mehr erfahren?


edi6800 schrieb:


> @Chris Stahl
> möchte nochmal die bislang unbeantwortete Frage nach 2015er Hardtails in den Raum werfen.
> Insbesondere ZR Race 8.0 29+650b - Änderungen außer Farbe z. B. Rahmengeo und Preis(e) in Sicht???
> Und Black Sin (8.0) - Bleibt der bewährte "1a-Kohlefaserrahmen" (siehe akuellstes bike-Fazit) zum Top-Preis oder kann/soll man sich auf Überraschungen gefasst machen?


GlG und schon mal vielen Dank für ein paar Appetizer


----------



## BODOPROBST (19. Juni 2014)

edi6800 schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> Darf man hierzu auch ein wenig mehr erfahren?
> 
> GlG und schon mal vielen Dank für ein paar Appetizer


 15 wohl alles wie Bisher . Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride2befree (22. Juni 2014)

was steht denn 2015 alles so im "Swoop-Berreich" an? 
Rückt man ein paar Infos raus.. wir haben doch schon fast Juli


----------



## bennson (22. Juni 2014)

Sterben die 29er Slides 2015 aus?


----------



## duc-748S (22. Juni 2014)

bennson schrieb:


> Sterben die 29er Slides 2015 aus?



Nö, nur die 26er, leider.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeener82 (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
gibt es bezüglich der neuen Skeen 29" schon weitere Details. Ich hoffe das  ein Modell eine 2fach oder sogar eine 1fach Kurbel spendiert bekommt. Bei den aktuellen Modellen war immer eine 3fach verbaut. Ist vielleicht schon bekannt wie das Gewicht ausfallen wird?
Bin schon ganz gespannt ...
Ist eventuell auch ein 27,5" geplant?
​


----------



## Klaatu (23. Juni 2014)

zur Skeen-Zukunft:
nächste Saison zunächst nur 29 Zoll Reifengröße, einfach/zweifach-Kurbel derzeit nicht geplant. 100mm Federweg!

Woher ich das weiß:
Ich habe mich erkundigt und diese freundliche Auskunft per eMail bekommen.
Für mich heißt dass wohl weiter warten.
Mein angestrebtes Bike ist leicht, hat ne SRAM 11er, Reifen > 26 Zoll und die Optik/Qualität vom Skeen.


----------



## ChrisStahl (24. Juni 2014)

Nächste Woche gibt es die ersten Fotos der neuen Bikes.


----------



## valmal86 (24. Juni 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Nächste Woche gibt es die ersten Fotos der neuen Bikes.



Auch vom slide 150 27,5'' ???


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (24. Juni 2014)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Auch vom slide 150 27,5'' ???



Nächste Woche weißt du's!


----------



## valmal86 (24. Juni 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Nächste Woche weißt du's!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fact (24. Juni 2014)

ich stehe gerade vor der Kaufentscheidung und schwanke zwischen dem Skeen 9,0 und dem Slide 130 29" 9.0.
da ich 1,72 bin würd ich also ein *650b 120er Slide* SEHR begrüssen. bin ein wenig skeptisch bei den 29ern und meiner Größe.....Gewicht sparen ist natürlich auch immer ein Thema....ich muss ja raufkommen auch um runterzufahren  da sind 11,4kg natürlich ein starkes Argument gegen 13,2.....

die Frage ist nur...wie lange dauerts noch bis die 2015er Modelle erhältlich sind?
und gibts unwiderstehliche Aktionen vorher um die 26" Skeen Restbestände loszuwerden?


----------



## Speedpreacher (25. Juni 2014)

Was ist denn nu mit 'ner Pinion-Flitze? Wespennest, oder warum antwortet kein Offizieller


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. Juni 2014)

Speedpreacher schrieb:


> Was ist denn nu mit 'ner Pinion-Flitze? Wespennest, oder warum antwortet kein Offizieller


Hatte schon mal Planspiele aber sind wegen Stückzahl nicht umsetzbar.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## ChrisStahl (27. Juni 2014)

Radon 2015 - Erste Eindrücke.


----------



## ChrisStahl (27. Juni 2014)




----------



## tommy_86 (27. Juni 2014)

Hübsch das neue Slide in grün


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speeed (27. Juni 2014)

....ein Bild vom 2015er ZR Team 5.0 oder/und 6.0 wäre super, bin doch schon so ungeduldig.


----------



## Fact (27. Juni 2014)

welches bike is am letzten bild zu sehen?


----------



## Vincy (27. Juni 2014)

Das neue Skeen 29.


----------



## Fact (27. Juni 2014)

konnte oder kann man das Slide 650B 120 schon wo sehen auf einem Bild?


----------



## ChrisStahl (28. Juni 2014)




----------



## ChrisStahl (28. Juni 2014)




----------



## edi6800 (28. Juni 2014)

Bittebitte hardtails: zrrace 650b+29" und Black sin


----------



## help (28. Juni 2014)

Gibts ein 120er Slide auch mit RS-Fahrwerk?


----------



## Nascor (30. Juni 2014)

gibt es schon was zum ZR Race 8.0 29er? Grad was Design aber auch Ausstattung angeht? Das aktuelle ist in 22" ja leider weg...


----------



## fissenid (1. Juli 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 301927


 Wer achten denn da auf das Bike?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (2. Juli 2014)

tommy_86 schrieb:


> Hübsch das neue Slide in grün


Sieht wirklich lecker aus!


----------



## filiale (2. Juli 2014)

Ich bewerb mich mal als Fotograf


----------



## Fact (3. Juli 2014)

Welche 2015er Modelle werden auf der Eurobike zu sehen sein?


----------



## Daniel1982 (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo Radon 
Wann gibt's nähere Infos zum slide 650 b in alu ?
Das soll mein neues Bike werden ! Bis jetzt bin ich etwas erschrocken von der Farbe !!
Wird's das alumodell auch im schlichten black des Carbon-Models geben ? 
Ich denke das die exzellente Farbwahl in Black Matt wohl auch einen Größen Teil zum Verkaufserfolg des Slide 650 b Carbon beigetragen hat .


----------



## deralteser (4. Juli 2014)

Das "schwarz-matt" ist das Carbon + Klarlack.
Korrigiert mich, sollte ich falsch liegen


----------



## Fact (4. Juli 2014)

@ Daniel1982: Fotos vom 650b Slide 120 gibst eine Seite vorher nach meiner Anfrage.....


----------



## Daniel1982 (4. Juli 2014)

@deralteser bin mir grade nicht ganz sicher ob beim Slide 160 650 b das Carbon nicht schwarz matt lackiert ist .
Lass mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.
Ich persönlich würd mir halt wünschen das dass neue Slide 150 650 b auch in schwarz matt angeboten wird.
Das neon gelb eine Seite vorher ist halt Geschmacksache .
Meinen Geschmack trifft das nicht .


----------



## deralteser (5. Juli 2014)

@Daniel1982

Ich zitiere mal @Aalex 
"Das isn matter Carbonrahmen, weil das eben deutlich leichter ist als nochmal aufwändig lackiert."
siehe Post #373 in:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-slide-160-carbon-650.650091/page-14

Als ich mir den Rahmen in Bonn angeschaut habe, hatte ich den Eindruck das eine matte Klarlackschicht auf dem Carbon aufgebracht worden ist. Mir ist jetzt allerdings nicht aufgefallen, ob man verschiedene Carbonlagen erkennen kann (wie es z.B. beim Evil Undead der Fall ist) - das würde auch für eine klare Lackierung sprechen. Aber egal - ist alles geschmackssache, wie Du ja schon erwähntest!

Was allerdings interessant sein könnte:

@BODOPROBST 
Wird das Slide 160 Carbon 2015 wieder wie 2014 in einer schicken ("Sonder-")Lackierung erhältlich sein? Das 8.0 SE ist ja nun wirklich ein Augenschmaus!


----------



## Daniel1982 (5. Juli 2014)

Mir persönlich geht's ja eher ums Slide 150 650b in Alu. 
Da würde ich mich über schwarz matt todfreuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (5. Juli 2014)

Ahsoo...ja, lese ich grad auchNa dann mal Daumendrücken!


----------



## valmal86 (7. Juli 2014)

Jaaaaaa, Slide 650b 150 in Alu 

Ich fände Eckdaten zur Geometrie sehr hilfreich. Reach, Stack, Kettenstreben, Lenkwinkel einer "Enduro" Version im speziellen


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. Juli 2014)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Jaaaaaa, Slide 650b 150 in Alu
> 
> Ich fände Eckdaten zur Geometrie sehr hilfreich. Reach, Stack, Kettenstreben, Lenkwinkel einer "Enduro" Version im speziellen


Darf noch nicht viel Mitteilen aber Lenkw. ist mit 150er Pike 66,9° bei 160er 66,4° Kettenstreben sind gleich zum 26"


----------



## recurveman (8. Juli 2014)

Ich bin richtig froh das ich noch das Slide 150 mit den 26" Laufrädern gekauft habe.
Genau genommen waren die 26" der ausschlaggebende Kaufgrund.
Wahrscheinlich bin ich ein Sonderfall, aber mit 175cm Körpergröße, kurzen Beinen und >105kg Gewicht (Muskeln) sind für mich stabile Laufräder (der Rest sollte auch satbil sein) und eine kleine Überstandshöhe extrem wichtig. Bei größeren Laufrädern ist die Überstandshöhe Richtung Steuerrohr bei längeren Federwegen ein ziemliches Problem für mich...
Solange es 26" Räder gibt, werde ich sie auch nutzen. Wenn es sie nicht mehr gibt muss ich wohl Youngtimer fahren...


----------



## franticz (8. Juli 2014)

ist bekannt ob das slide 140 7.0 27,5 räder kriegt?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (8. Juli 2014)

franticz schrieb:


> ist bekannt ob das slide 140 7.0 27,5 räder kriegt?



das 140'er wird's wohl nicht mehr geben, denke ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franticz (8. Juli 2014)

solange es was ähnliches gibt^^ ist es ok  wollt ich mir nächstes jahr bestellen


----------



## BODOPROBST (9. Juli 2014)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> das 140'er wird's wohl nicht mehr geben, denke ich


Der 150er Slide 650B ist so gut Geraden das es eine Schande währe es für das 140er einfach zu Streichen zudem der Vorteil
das 140er nur das geringere Gewicht (250 Gr. Rahmen und 200 Gr. Gabel ) dafür aber nicht so Trail tauglich . Das 140er Slide
Carbon aber ist wieder in Vorbereitung . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Foxi1988 (9. Juli 2014)

Wäre cool wenn paar Informationen zum neuen Swoop 165 und neuen Slide 160 650B Alu mitgeteilt werden können.
Würde mich sehr interessieren wie diese Modelle ausgestattet werden, wies mitm Gewicht ca ausschaut, Farben und so wären auch interessant.
Möchte mir eines der beiden Bikes zulegen.

Beste Grüße
Matthias Fuchs


----------



## MadMax-MTB (10. Juli 2014)

Es wurde hier bereits nach Infos betreffend dem ZR Team gefragt (User "Speeed" / 27. Juni 2014)  Leider ohne Ergebnis. Ich versuche es nochmals: Könnte man bitte das "Geheimnis" lüften, wie die 2015er ZR Team 29 Serie hinsichtlich der Rahmengeometrie sein wird? Chris Stahl hat ja hier bereits verlautbart, dass die Rahmen der 2015er ZR Team 29 Serie komplett neu sein werden. 

Konkret interessieren würde mich ob nun endlich der extrem hohe Vorderbau eliminiert wurde - Stichwort "Holland-Rad" Fahrgefühl. Bisher gab es in der 18 Zoll Größe beim ZR Team 29 folgende Werte: 629mm (!!!) Stack, bei einer Oberrohrlänge von 590mm. Wenn man das mit dem Trend zu immer breiteren Lenkern kombiniert ergibt das demnächst ein Fahrgefühl wie bei einer alten Chopper-Harley.

Also kann man im 2015er Modelljahr davon ausgehen, dass der gesamte Vorderbau endlich niedriger wird, oder bleibt alles wie gehabt? (z.B. wäre statt einem 115mm Steuerrohr der Einbau eines 100mm Steuerrohres hilfreich)

Übrigens: Scott und KTM haben bereits die kompletten 2015er Jahrgänge der Presse präsentiert.


----------



## Speeed (10. Juli 2014)

Habe schon mehrfach eine PN an Chris und auch Bodo geschrieben - keinerlei Reaktion!


----------



## MadMax-MTB (10. Juli 2014)

Speeed schrieb:


> Habe schon mehrfach eine PN an Chris und auch Bodo geschrieben - keinerlei Reaktion!


Ich denke man sollte sich nicht zuviel von Radon erwarten: *Hier* habe ich zufällig einen Vergleichstest von Fahrrad-Webstores gefunden. Bike-Discount (= Radon) landete hier auf Platz 12 (von 16) - also nicht berauschend. Es geht in erster Linie um Profitmaximierung - und solange die bei Radon ihre Stückzahlen verlässlich an den Mann (Frau) bringen gibt es keinen Grund etwas zu ändern.

Unverständlich bleibt die Geheimniskrämerei aber dennoch. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass es schon seit Wochen ohnehin kein ZR Team 29 mehr zu kaufen gibt - also insofern besteht ja für Radon nicht mal die Gefahr, dass sie auf Grund der Bekanntgabe der neuen Daten für das Modelljahr 2015 auf alten Beständen sitzen bleiben könnten. Und ein Konkurrent kann im Juli auch nichts mehr klauen.

Insofern erwarte ich nichts - weil die bei Radon auf uns nicht angewiesen sind - es gibt 100 andere die kaufen, ohne zu fragen - solange das so läuft, werden wir hier ewig warten...


----------



## MadMax-MTB (10. Juli 2014)

MadMax-MTB schrieb:


> Konkret interessieren würde mich ob nun endlich der extrem hohe Vorderbau eliminiert wurde - Stichwort "Holland-Rad" Fahrgefühl. Bisher gab es in der 18 Zoll Größe beim ZR Team 29 folgende Werte: 629mm (!!!) Stack, bei einer Oberrohrlänge von 590mm. Wenn man das mit dem Trend zu immer breiteren Lenkern kombiniert ergibt das demnächst ein Fahrgefühl wie bei einer alten Chopper-Harley.


Modelljahr 2016 könnte dann bereits so aussehen: http://www.heyuguys.com/images/2014/04/Journeys-Easy-Rider.jpg


----------



## Speeed (10. Juli 2014)

MadMax-MTB schrieb:


> Ich denke man sollte sich nicht zuviel von Radon erwarten: *Hier* habe ich zufällig einen Vergleichstest von Fahrrad-Webstores gefunden. Bike-Discount (= Radon) landete hier auf Platz 12 (von 16) - also nicht berauschend. Es geht in erster Linie um Profitmaximierung - und solange die bei Radon ihre Stückzahlen verlässlich an den Mann (Frau) bringen gibt es keinen Grund etwas zu ändern.
> 
> Unverständlich bleibt die Geheimniskrämerei aber dennoch. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass es schon seit Wochen ohnehin kein ZR Team 29 mehr zu kaufen gibt - also insofern besteht ja für Radon nicht mal die Gefahr, dass sie auf Grund der Bekanntgabe der neuen Daten für das Modelljahr 2015 auf alten Beständen sitzen bleiben könnten. Und ein Konkurrent kann im Juli auch nichts mehr klauen.
> 
> Insofern erwarte ich nichts - weil die bei Radon auf uns nicht angewiesen sind - es gibt 100 andere die kaufen, ohne zu fragen - solange das so läuft, werden wir hier ewig warten...


Tja, traurig, aber es ist wohl wirklich so.


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (10. Juli 2014)

Bilder vom ZR Team 650B 2015 wurden doch heute via Facebook präsentiert...


----------



## Foxi1988 (10. Juli 2014)

Jetzt fehlen noch Bilder vom Swoop 165!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadMax-MTB (10. Juli 2014)

Rheinbacher79 schrieb:


> Bilder vom ZR Team 650B 2015 wurden doch heute via Facebook präsentiert...


Gut für dich, aber was hat das mit dem ZR Team *29* zu tun? - Und was habe ich bei meiner Fragestellung von bunten Bildchen?


----------



## MadMax-MTB (10. Juli 2014)

Der Witz des Tages, soeben auf Facebook entdeckt:
Zitat Radon Bikes (Gestern um 12:13): "Specs geben wir erst bei der Präsentation , sonst sehen wieder alle Mitbewerber Räder aus wie unsere."

Wer soll das glauben? Glaubt Radon allen Ernstes, dass sie so wichtig sind, dass die gesamte Bike Welt bis zum Juli wartet, und dann schnell anfängt zu kopieren? Wie kann ich mir das in der Praxis vorstellen? Ich bin angenommen der Bike Hersteller "xyz", dann schaue ich mal schnell bei Radon vorbei (weil die glauben ja sind wären der "Weltmaßstab") und dann fange ich selber zu designen an, dann fange ich zu kalkulieren an, dann fange ich bei den Parts Herstellern zu bestellen an (die haben natürlich im Juli auf mich gewartet, und alles noch in ausreichender Stückzahl für mich aufgehoben), dann fahre ich nach Taiwan und bestelle dort meine Rahmen (die haben natürlich auch auf mich gewartet). Ja, das alles mache ich in einem Monat, damit ich dann als Hersteller "xyz" auch im Herbst meinen Modelljahrgang 2015 fertig habe.

So einen Unfug habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen. Schreiben die ihre Texte bei Radon eigentlich für ein Zielpublikum von 15 Jährigen? Ein Erwachsener kann doch das Märchen unmöglich glauben.


----------



## mtintel (10. Juli 2014)

Stellte nicht damals Canyon paar Räder in rot vor, und Monate später brachte Radon welche in einem sehr ähnlichem rot heraus?


----------



## MadMax-MTB (10. Juli 2014)

mtintel schrieb:


> Stellte nicht damals Canyon paar Räder in rot vor, und Monate später brachte Radon welche in einem sehr ähnlichem rot heraus?


Ja, kann sein. Aber wie du schreibst: "_..., und *MONATE* später..._"

Radon versteckt ja die Specs weil sie Angst haben, ein Konkurrent stellt ein ähnliches Bike in 4 Wochen auf die Beine. Sollen sie machen wie sie glauben - die Glaubwürdigkeit in deren Produkte erhöht das jedenfalls nicht...


----------



## enno112 (10. Juli 2014)

Och Leute...
ich kann ja zum Teil verstehen, dass man(n) ungeduldig ist und so schnell wie möglich Infos zum neuen Modellen haben möchte.
Aber hier gleich einen Kriegsschauplatz zu veranstalten halte ich doch für sehr übertrieben nur weil keine genauen Infos von H&S bekannt gegeben werden.
Sie werden ihre Gründe haben, ob Euch das passt oder nicht!

Habt ihr mal versucht in irgend einen Bikeshop genaue Infos zu Modellen aus dem nächsten Jahr zu bekommen?
Da gibt es gar nichts weil die ihren Bestand verkaufen wollen, oder höchstens ein "das neue Modell wird sich nicht wesentlich ändern...".

In den letzten Jahren waren doch die neuen Radon-Bikes immer ein Treffer für die Kundschaft, sonst wäre der Bestand nicht schon so früh ausverkauft, oder?

H&S beweist ja gerade in letzter Zeit hier im Forum das sie Kundenorientierter handeln, und es wäre doch blöd wenn sich dieses für uns alle wieder wandeln sollte nur weil einige ihren Frust hier ablassen (begründet oder auch unbegründet).

Also, habt Geduld und lasst Euch doch auch mal überraschen.


----------



## ticris (10. Juli 2014)

MadMax-MTB schrieb:


> Ich denke man sollte sich nicht zuviel von Radon erwarten: *Hier* habe ich zufällig einen Vergleichstest von Fahrrad-Webstores gefunden. Bike-Discount (= Radon) landete hier auf Platz 12 (von 16) - also nicht berauschend. Es geht in erster Linie um Profitmaximierung - und solange die bei Radon ihre Stückzahlen verlässlich an den Mann (Frau) bringen gibt es keinen Grund etwas zu ändern.
> 
> Unverständlich bleibt die Geheimniskrämerei aber dennoch. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass es schon seit Wochen ohnehin kein ZR Team 29 mehr zu kaufen gibt - also insofern besteht ja für Radon nicht mal die Gefahr, dass sie auf Grund der Bekanntgabe der neuen Daten für das Modelljahr 2015 auf alten Beständen sitzen bleiben könnten. Und ein Konkurrent kann im Juli auch nichts mehr klauen.
> 
> Insofern erwarte ich nichts - weil die bei Radon auf uns nicht angewiesen sind - es gibt 100 andere die kaufen, ohne zu fragen - solange das so läuft, werden wir hier ewig warten...



Meine Güte, ist es so schwer bis zur Eurobike Ende August zu warten? Ich finde es nicht schlecht was Radon bisher hier verraten hat und das Bodo sich hier sehr rege beteiligt und vor allem technische Hilfen gibt finde ich absolut klasse!

Der Vergleichstest ist meiner Meinung nach fürn A.... Die Auswahl der Shops, die Testkriterien und die tollen Shops der internetstores GmbH auf 1und 3 ?

Vielleicht sollten die ganzen Ungeduldigen sich doch einfach ein KTM oder Scott kaufen, wenn da schon die 2015er vorgestellt wurden.


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (11. Juli 2014)

MadMax-MTB schrieb:


> Gut für dich, aber was hat das mit dem ZR Team *29* zu tun? - Und was habe ich bei meiner Fragestellung von bunten Bildchen?


 
Ich bitte dich vielmals um Entschuldigung das meine Antwort deine Fragestellung nicht ausreichend abgedeckt hat.
Hoffe Du kannst mir verzeihen ;-)


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. Juli 2014)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlen noch Bilder vom Swoop 165!!


Das Swoop 165 wird sich nicht vom Swoop 175 Unterscheiten .


----------



## Foxi1988 (11. Juli 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das Swoop 165 wird sich nicht vom Swoop 175 Unterscheiten .



Wie siehts ausstattungsmäßig aus? Kann man schon was über die Rahmenfarben sagen?

Beste Grüße
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. Juli 2014)

Hallo liebes Forum,
wir werden unsere Neuheiten für 2015 und die Spezifikationen der Räder auf der Eurobike Ende August vorstellen. Bis dort werden wir keine flächendeckenden offiziellen Aussagen tätigen; auch, weil die Ausstattungen sich noch ändern können.
Wenn hier und da schon einige Bilder "durchsickern", dann möchten wir euch damit eine Idee vermitteln, in welche Richtung wir uns bewegen (nämlich in der Regel sehr schnell in Richtung Tal...)

Deshalb bitten wir noch um etwas Geduld beim Warten auf die endgültigen Modelle und auch die Farbwahl. Es darf also weiter spekuliert werden, denn bekanntlich ist Vorfreude die schönste Freude, insbesondere wenn es um Bikes geht...

Wir müssen also nur noch 48 mal schlafen...

Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (11. Juli 2014)

MadMax-MTB schrieb:


> Ja, kann sein. Aber wie du schreibst: "_..., und *MONATE* später..._"
> 
> Radon versteckt ja die Specs weil sie Angst haben, ein Konkurrent stellt ein ähnliches Bike in 4 Wochen auf die Beine. Sollen sie machen wie sie glauben - die Glaubwürdigkeit in deren Produkte erhöht das jedenfalls nicht...



gestern erst angemeldet und macht gleich mal schön (sinnlos) Stress


----------



## TomT87 (11. Juli 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das Swoop 165 wird sich nicht vom Swoop 175 Unterscheiten .



Super. Wie schauts mit der Gabel aus, sehen wir dann eine 170er zu den 165 hinten?


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. Juli 2014)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Super. Wie schauts mit der Gabel aus, sehen wir dann eine 170er zu den 165 hinten?


Nein eine 160er 650B


----------



## siebenacht (11. Juli 2014)

@ enno112 und @ ticris
Ich sprecht mir aus der Seele.

Was soll hier der Stress von einigen, wir haben Sommer 2014 und dafür hat Radon schon viele Infos für 2015 gegeben.
Es ist Sommer, da gehe ich biken und denke nicht schon an das nächste Jahr.
Gruß 78


----------



## Speeed (11. Juli 2014)

Wenn jedoch die Aussage kommt "für nähere technische Details bitte Bodo eine PM schicken" und er reagiert auf diverse Nachrichten nicht mal, hinterlässt das mehr als nur einen schlechten Nachgeschmack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelly29 (11. Juli 2014)

grüßt euch! man, war lange nicht mehr hier... 

kann die neuen modelle kaum abwarten, besonders weil mein altes ZR Team von 2007 nun doch genug mitgemacht hat.

Hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, deshalb frag ich einfach (auch wenns evtl schonmal behandelt wurde  )
Wirds ein Black Sin 2015 in 27,5" geben?! Kam da mal eine Antwort?!
Bitte 

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Skeener82 (11. Juli 2014)

lelly29 schrieb:


> grüßt euch! man, war lange nicht mehr hier...
> 
> kann die neuen modelle kaum abwarten, besonders weil mein altes ZR Team von 2007 nun doch genug mitgemacht hat.
> 
> ...




Schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/black-sin-27-5.706938/


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. Juli 2014)

Hallo liebes Forum, 

hier für euch zum schmökern ein kleiner Ausblick auf unsere Neuheiten...
http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2014/07/11/radon-stellt-die-2015er-bikes-vor/

Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## Skeener82 (11. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Infos 
Bei mir wird es wohl das Skeen 29 10.0


----------



## Foxi1988 (11. Juli 2014)

Jetzt bräucht ich noch die nächste pressemitteilung mit den neuen 27.5er swoops und slides


----------



## lelly29 (11. Juli 2014)

Skeener82 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/black-sin-27-5.706938/



danke!
die suchfunktion zu nutzen, bin ich nicht gekommen... 
aber sehr schade um auf meine frage zurück zukommen


----------



## lelly29 (11. Juli 2014)

doppelpost...


----------



## SpeedyGonzales_ (13. Juli 2014)

Gibt es das 2015er Skill 7.0 (http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Skill-7-0_id_25169_.htm) auch im neuen Modelljahr wieder erst ab Februar? War im letzten Jahr (Februar 2014) leider so. Oder wird man es schon im August/September kaufen können?


----------



## MadMax-MTB (13. Juli 2014)

Danke an Radon für den Link zu den neuen 29er Bikes!

Eine Frage zum Steuerrohr des neuen Team 29 (http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/RADONZrTeamMuster2015.jpg): Wie hoch ist es? (Wieder 115mm bei 18 Zoll Größe?) Ich habe die Befürchtung, dass sich gegenüber dem 2013/14 er Modell keine Verkürzung eingestellt hat. Schaut man sich beide Bikes an (zum Vergleich das 2013/14: http://www.bike-discount.de/media/org/orgb_R/orgid_33/thumbs/55605_192395.jpg) sehe ich keine Verbesserung. Ich fürchte fast, es ist noch schlimmer geworden. Denn beim neuen 2015er hat man fürs Foto sogar den Vorbau negativ montiert, und selbst mit dieser Hilfsmaßnahme ist der gesamte Vorderbau immer noch über der Sattelhöhe. (Die Sattelstütze am Foto halte ich dabei bereits für relativ weit aus dem Sattelrohr herausgezogen - viel weiter wird es also nicht mehr gehen - hängt dann aber in Folge natürlich von der persönlichen Fahrergröße ab). Somit ist vermutlich wieder keine ausgewogene (Lenker-Sattel in einer Ebene) und vor allem sportliche Sitzposition hinzubekommen. Unverständlich!

Schaut also wirklich so aus, als ob 2016 das als nächste Evolutionsstufe Realität werden würde: http://digilander.libero.it/gipp1/easy-rider/easy-rider-fonda-hopper-big-3.jpg

Will das die breite Masse wirklich so haben? Ich meine, ein jeder der sich ein 500 - 700 Euro Bike anschafft ist ja nicht zwangsläufig ein runder, beleibter Oktoberfest-Stammgast. Soll ja auch Leute geben die in der Preisklasse das Gerät sportlich bewegen - und das sind vermutlich gar nicht so wenige...


----------



## Daniel1982 (13. Juli 2014)

Könnte vielleicht mal noch ein Bild vom Slide 160 650 b alu durchsickern ? Würd mich auch noch interessieren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (13. Juli 2014)

Das Team ist ein preiswertes Touren Bike. Wer es gerne sportlich haben möchte wird in aller Regel auch etwas mehr in sein Hobby investieren. Man kann für 500 Euro kein Racebike erwarten daß bei artgerechtem sportlichem Fahrstil "langzeit-standfeste" Komponenten verbaut hat. Da wäre der Ärger vorprogrammiert weil die Komponenten (Verschleiß, Qualität) dafür nicht ausgelegt sind. Wer sein Bike sportlich bewegt braucht bessere Komponenten. Das Team soll den Einstieg ins MTB Segment abdecken. Wer Lust bekommen hat, kann dann aufrüsten. Das ist auch bei anderen Herstellern (Canyon, Cube usw.)


----------



## lordbritannia (14. Juli 2014)

MadMax-MTB schrieb:


> Der Witz des Tages, soeben auf Facebook entdeckt:
> Zitat Radon Bikes (Gestern um 12:13): "Specs geben wir erst bei der Präsentation , sonst sehen wieder alle Mitbewerber Räder aus wie unsere."
> 
> Wer soll das glauben? Glaubt Radon allen Ernstes, dass sie so wichtig sind, dass die gesamte Bike Welt bis zum Juli wartet, und dann schnell anfängt zu kopieren? Wie kann ich mir das in der Praxis vorstellen? Ich bin angenommen der Bike Hersteller "xyz", dann schaue ich mal schnell bei Radon vorbei (weil die glauben ja sind wären der "Weltmaßstab") und dann fange ich selber zu designen an, dann fange ich zu kalkulieren an, dann fange ich bei den Parts Herstellern zu bestellen an (die haben natürlich im Juli auf mich gewartet, und alles noch in ausreichender Stückzahl für mich aufgehoben), dann fahre ich nach Taiwan und bestelle dort meine Rahmen (die haben natürlich auch auf mich gewartet). Ja, das alles mache ich in einem Monat, damit ich dann als Hersteller "xyz" auch im Herbst meinen Modelljahrgang 2015 fertig habe.
> ...


Humor ist nicht dein Ding oder?


----------



## c0rtez (14. Juli 2014)

MadMax-MTB schrieb:


> Ich denke man sollte sich nicht zuviel von Radon erwarten: *Hier* habe ich zufällig einen Vergleichstest von Fahrrad-Webstores gefunden. Bike-Discount (= Radon) landete hier auf Platz 12 (von 16) - also nicht berauschend. Es geht in erster Linie um Profitmaximierung - und solange die bei Radon ihre Stückzahlen verlässlich an den Mann (Frau) bringen gibt es keinen Grund etwas zu ändern.
> 
> Unverständlich bleibt die Geheimniskrämerei aber dennoch. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass es schon seit Wochen ohnehin kein ZR Team 29 mehr zu kaufen gibt - also insofern besteht ja für Radon nicht mal die Gefahr, dass sie auf Grund der Bekanntgabe der neuen Daten für das Modelljahr 2015 auf alten Beständen sitzen bleiben könnten. Und ein Konkurrent kann im Juli auch nichts mehr klauen.
> 
> Insofern erwarte ich nichts - weil die bei Radon auf uns nicht angewiesen sind - es gibt 100 andere die kaufen, ohne zu fragen - solange das so läuft, werden wir hier ewig warten...




Du bist echt witzig.

Verstehst null witz und dein Testvergleich ist echt klasse. zwischen platz 1 und h&s liegen genau 0,6 schulnoten. also hat der eine quasi ne 1 geschrieben und h&s leider "nur" eine 2+. schande auf deren haupt schnell runter auf die sonderschule

und geheimniskrämerei... na und ist doch normal. regst du dich bei apple auch auf, dass man immer mal wieder gerüchte und vermeintliche bilder sieht und dann die details doch erst erfährt wenn das ding vorgestellt wird. regst du dich bei audi auch auf das die fernsehwerbung machen in denen man nur symbole / siluetten oder mal kurz ein kleinen blick auf das auto bekommt, spezifikationen aber erst bereit gestellt werden wenn das auto offiziell vorgestellt wird. z.b. auf der IAA

bei solchen trolls, erst vor n paar tagen angemeldet, brauch man sich nicht wundern wenns hier im radon bereich manchmal heiß her geht


----------



## SpeedyGonzales_ (16. Juli 2014)

SpeedyGonzales_ schrieb:


> Gibt es das 2015er Skill 7.0 (http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Skill-7-0_id_25169_.htm) auch im neuen Modelljahr wieder erst ab Februar? War im letzten Jahr (Februar 2014) leider so. Oder wird man es schon im August/September kaufen können?


Weiß keiner was dazu?


----------



## c0rtez (16. Juli 2014)

woher soll das hier schon jemand wissen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. Juli 2014)

SpeedyGonzales_ schrieb:


> Weiß keiner was dazu?


Hallo SpeedyGonzales, 
ich würde Dir mit Deiner Frage gerne weiterhelfen, aber leider haben wir noch keine genauen Angaben, wann die Bikes verfügbar sein werden. 
Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## ChrisStahl (16. Juli 2014)




----------



## Nezzar (16. Juli 2014)

Zu den zu erwartenden MTBs gab's ja schon die angepeilte Ausstattung und dazugehörige Preise. Werdet ihr sowas auch noch für eure Rennrad-Palette bekanntgeben?


----------



## ChrisStahl (16. Juli 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Zu den zu erwartenden MTBs gab's ja schon die angepeilte Ausstattung und dazugehörige Preise. Werdet ihr sowas auch noch für eure Rennrad-Palette bekanntgeben?


Ja klar kommt jetzt demnächst. Wir hatten den Rennradsektor ja etwas vernachlässigt und haben da prompt den Anschluss verloren. So haben wir jetzt mal richtig in die vollen gegriffen und kräftig nachgebessert. Lars wird in den kommenden Tagen die neuen Rahmen und Austattungen bekannt geben. Freut euch, da kommen Hammerpreise und Megaustattungen als Trostpflaster. Sorry about that!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~joe~ (16. Juli 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Lars wird in den kommenden Tagen die neuen Rahmen und Austattungen bekannt geben.


Werden dann auch die Aussattungen der Slides 150 und 160 bekannt gegeben?!


----------



## edi6800 (16. Juli 2014)

Slides, swoops, skeens... Und jetzt die Renner
Vielleicht gibt's ja noch nen Einschub für die zrrace und blacksins?
LG und herzlichen dank vorab


----------



## mtb-bastel (19. Juli 2014)

Freue mich schon sehr auf das neue SLIDE 150 650B!
Mit mir habt ihr einen potentiellen Kunden, da ich unbedingt ein neues Fully brauche!
Wollte mir das Slide 150 10.0 (Modell 2014) kaufen, aber warte ab bis die 2015er Modelle als 650B kommen.

Gibt es schon Perspektiven auf die Preise?
Im speziellen interessiert mich der Preis für eine Ausstattung wie beim 2014er 10.0.
Möchte unbedingt die Pike und eine X0 Ausstattung.

Übrigens großes Lob für die Bekennung zu den neuen Farben! Freue mich sehr, dass es etwas bunter wird!
Black/Black/Black ist nicht so mein Fall


----------



## dertutnix (20. Juli 2014)

zur Info: Das interessante Thema "Leasingfahrrad" habe ich in einen eigenen Thread verschoben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/leasingfahrraeder-kommt-aus-radon-modellneuheiten-2015.714561/

bitte diskutiert dort weiter, danke


----------



## funweb (20. Juli 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> zur Info: Das interessante Thema "Leasingfahrrad" habe ich in einen eigenen Thread verschoben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/leasingfahrraeder-kommt-aus-radon-modellneuheiten-2015.714561/
> 
> bitte diskutiert doch weiter, danke



...doch weiter? oder ....doch dort weiter?


Gesendet per Brieftaube


----------



## dertutnix (20. Juli 2014)

funweb schrieb:


> ...doch weiter? oder ....doch dort weiter?
> 
> 
> Gesendet per Brieftaube



danke an die Brieftaube, korrigiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kekzy (22. Juli 2014)

Wird es 2015 auch ein bike geben mit 160er pike vorne x01 1x11 antrieb und cane creek double barrel air cs geben?
oder etwas mit einer 180er 36er fox mit x01 1x11 und dem cane creek?


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Juli 2014)

Kekzy schrieb:


> Wird es 2015 auch ein bike geben mit 160er pike vorne x01 1x11 antrieb und cane creek double barrel air cs geben?
> oder etwas mit einer 180er 36er fox mit x01 1x11 und dem cane creek?


Es wird 2015 keinen CC in Serie geben . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Mika_A (22. Juli 2014)

hoffe das bald bilder von dem neuen swoop 210 9.0 kommen, kann es kaum noch erwarten


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. Juli 2014)

Mika_A schrieb:


> hoffe das bald bilder von dem neuen swoop 210 9.0 kommen, kann es kaum noch erwarten


Der 15er Jahrgang des 210er bleibt vom Rahmen wie das 14er auch 26". Zu 650B wir Testen und sind auch sehr weit aber grade Racer aus den zweiten Glied Verlieren auf Strecken von 3Min 30 bis zu 10 Sekunden, dieses ist bei unser neuen Prototyp
beseitigt aber wir lassen jetzt eine 0Serie bauen bei Erfolg wird dieses Bike zum 1.5. 15 Vorgestellt . Vom 26" 15er gibt es zwei
neue Bikes 8.0 mit Boxxer WC und Vivid Air und 9.0 mit der bewährten Fox Air Gabel und RC4 neu mit der XO1 DH 7 Fach .
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Mika_A (23. Juli 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Der 15er Jahrgang des 210er bleibt vom Rahmen wie das 14er auch 26". Zu 650B wir Testen und sind auch sehr weit aber grade Racer aus den zweiten Glied Verlieren auf Strecken von 3Min 30 bis zu 10 Sekunden, dieses ist bei unser neuen Prototyp
> beseitigt aber wir lassen jetzt eine 0Serie bauen bei Erfolg wird dieses Bike zum 1.5. 15 Vorgestellt . Vom 26" 15er gibt es zwei
> neue Bikes 8.0 mit Boxxer WC und Vivid Air und 9.0 mit der bewährten Fox Air Gabel und RC4 neu mit der XO1 DH 7 Fach .
> Gruß Bodo



Danke für die schnelle Antwort, 
Bin schon gespannt, wird man die Modell ab dem 16. (glaube es war der 16. ) im Mega störe in Bonn angucken können? 
Gruß, Mika


----------



## TobyR (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo Bodo
Wird es eine Überarbeitung des Swoop geben? Eine 650B Variante mit 170mm Federweg an der Front und 165-175mm am Heck? Alurahmen.
Diese Kombi würde mich als nächstes Bike sehr interessieren.
Grüsse Tobi


----------



## Kekzy (24. Juli 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Es wird 2015 keinen CC in Serie geben . Gruß Bodo


schade, ist es eigentlich möglich bei Radon Komponenten selber auszuwählen? zum Beispiel gefällt mir ein bike sehr gut hat aber 3x10 dran, wäre es da möglich gegen fairen Aufpreis 1x11 zu bekommen?


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. Juli 2014)

TobyR schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo
> Wird es eine Überarbeitung des Swoop geben? Eine 650B Variante mit 170mm Federweg an der Front und 165-175mm am Heck? Alurahmen.
> Diese Kombi würde mich als nächstes Bike sehr interessieren.
> Grüsse Tobi


Ja das Swoop wird eine Überarbeitung bekommen allerdings erst für den 16er Jahrgang. Grund ist z. B. die neuen 180er 
Gabeln die wohl den Bereich Freeride und Tour viel stärker Zusammenführen Formula hat so eine Gabel z. B. schon am
Start 180mm 650B mit unter 2Kg deswegen wird der Swoop auf zwei Modelle aufgerüstet ein 165 und ein 180 mein Plan
das 180er nur 1 x 11 auszurüsten hat in Bonn zu Entsetzten geführt. Soweit erst mal unsere Pläne .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## ChrisStahl (24. Juli 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ja das Swoop wird eine Überarbeitung bekommen allerdings erst für den 16er Jahrgang. Grund ist z. B. die neuen 180er
> Gabeln die wohl den Bereich Freeride und Tour viel stärker Zusammenführen Formula hat so eine Gabel z. B. schon am
> Start 180mm 650B mit unter 2Kg deswegen wird der Swoop auf zwei Modelle aufgerüstet ein 165 und ein 180 mein Plan
> das 180er nur 1 x 11 auszurüsten hat in Bonn zu Entsetzten geführt. Soweit erst mal unsere Pläne .  Gruß Bodo


Entsetzen hin, Entsetzen her - Bodo du machst die Swoops - mal sehen was sich wie verkauft.


----------



## ChrisStahl (24. Juli 2014)

Neue Designs - Neue Modelle - Überarbeitete Rahmen - andere Ausstattungen - noch besseres PL.
Die 2015er Palette wird der Hammer - versprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (24. Juli 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> das 180er nur 1 x 11 auszurüsten hat in Bonn zu Entsetzten geführt. Soweit erst mal unsere Pläne .  Gruß Bodo




Bodo, lass dir blos nix von den ehemaligen "BWL-Studenten" erzählen


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. Juli 2014)

Kekzy schrieb:


> schade, ist es eigentlich möglich bei Radon Komponenten selber auszuwählen? zum Beispiel gefällt mir ein bike sehr gut hat aber 3x10 dran, wäre es da möglich gegen fairen Aufpreis 1x11 zu bekommen?


Hallo Kekzy, um unsere günstigen Preise zu realisieren, verzichten wir auf die Custom-Option. D.h., Nachrüsten müsstest Du in Eigenregie. Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## ChrisStahl (24. Juli 2014)

Das neue Black Sin 2015 - überarbeiteter Rahmen - noch steifer, noch leichter, neue Zugführung ab 8.9 Kg!


----------



## ChrisStahl (24. Juli 2014)

Das ZR Team 2015 wird eine absolute Kampfansage: der von Bodo Probst völlig neu konzipierte 650B Rahmen ist nicht nur optische ein Augenweide. Neueste modernste Rahmengeometrie mit sinnvoller Ausstattung zum absoluten Kampfpreis. Hand aufs Herz - wo gibt es mehr für unter 500 Euro?


----------



## malteknalte (24. Juli 2014)

Das ZR Team sieht Top aus! Gibt es genaueres zu den Farbvarianten der Team Serie? Bin sehr am ZR Team 6.0 interessiert.


----------



## souldriver (24. Juli 2014)

Ich habs noch nicht ganz mitgekriegt.
Wird es das Slide Carbon 160 650B mit SRAM 1x11 und RockShox Pike geben?
Und wenn ja, kann schon was über die Farbe verraten werden?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. Juli 2014)

souldriver schrieb:


> Ich habs noch nicht ganz mitgekriegt.
> Wird es das Slide Carbon 160 650B mit SRAM 1x11 und RockShox Pike geben?
> Und wenn ja, kann schon was über die Farbe verraten werden?


Ja, wird es geben. Über die Farbe möchten wir noch nichts verraten, lass Dich von den Bildern überraschen! Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## edi6800 (24. Juli 2014)

Ich poste es hier nochmal zum
New Black Sin:
Sehr schön! Was wurde denn an der Zugführung geändert und könnte man das auch noch an den 2014ern nachträglich ändern? Habe nämlich eins  Und werden alle Black-Sin-Modelle das gleiche Rahmendesign bzw. diese Farbkombi besitzen?


----------



## Schwitte (24. Juli 2014)

Nicht schlecht das neue Black Sin!
Mit der neuen USD Rock Shox Gabel und mit (aufgrund der erforderlichen Sram Nabe) Sram Laufrädern. Gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (24. Juli 2014)

Wie geil, ne upside down, wird ja mal endlich Zeit. Im Motorradsektor ist das bei normal bei den Rennern und im MTB Sektor dauert es Jahre um nachzuziehen. So wie bei den unterscheidlichen Reifengrößen. Bin mal gespannt was sich da noch so tut...


----------



## Vincy (24. Juli 2014)

Ohne Schoner ist das aber bei den vielen Steinschlägen ganz schön riskant.


----------



## Schwitte (24. Juli 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Wie geil, ne upside down, wird ja mal endlich Zeit. Im Motorradsektor ist das bei normal bei den Rennern und im MTB Sektor dauert es Jahre um nachzuziehen.



Das Thema MTB / USD-Gabel scheiterte bisher immer an der mangelnden Steifigkeit.
Die RS-1 Gabel funktioniert nur in Kombination mit einer speziellen Achse/Nabe, um dieses Problem zu umgehen.
Mal schauen ob es sich durchsetzt, oder aufgrund der Kosten eine Nischenlösung bleibt.
Schön jedenfalls, dass man sie am Black Sin zu einem vernünftigen Preis erwerben kann, nur optisch muss man sich erst mal an das mächtige Ding gewöhnen.


----------



## mtb-bastel (24. Juli 2014)

@radon: Ihr macht uns ganz wuschig mit diesen wunderbaren Teasern und denn geilen neuen Modellen.
Bitte noch ein paar Fotos zu den Slides 150 650B


----------



## ChrisStahl (25. Juli 2014)

Das Slide Carbon 650B kommt in verschiedenen Ausstattungen und im neuen Look. Das PL wird sensationell.


----------



## siebenacht (25. Juli 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ja das Swoop wird eine Überarbeitung bekommen allerdings erst für den 16er Jahrgang. Grund ist z. B. die neuen 180er
> Gabeln die wohl den Bereich Freeride und Tour viel stärker Zusammenführen Formula hat so eine Gabel z. B. schon am
> Start 180mm 650B mit unter 2Kg deswegen wird der Swoop auf zwei Modelle aufgerüstet ein 165 und ein 180 mein Plan
> das 180er nur 1 x 11 auszurüsten hat in Bonn zu Entsetzten geführt. Soweit erst mal unsere Pläne .  Gruß Bodo


Kann man dann selber auf Zweifachkurbel mit Umwerfer umrüsten oder kann man keinen Umwerfer anbauen?
Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (25. Juli 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Das Slide Carbon 650B kommt in verschiedenen Ausstattungen und im neuen Look. Das PL wird sensationell.Anhang anzeigen 308033Anhang anzeigen 308034Anhang anzeigen 308035


Die Farbe ist ja geil, aber der gelbe Streifen, naja sagen wir mal, ist Geschmackssache.
Gruß 78


----------



## haekel72 (25. Juli 2014)

Mir gefällt das Super! Genau meine Farben^^. Ist echt ne Überlegung Wert für 2015. Ähm wer braucht ein Swoop 175 8.0?


----------



## Daniel1982 (25. Juli 2014)

Wann gibts den Fotos vom Slide 160 Alu oder wird's da nichts geben ?
Bin schon ganz hibbelig ob ich bei Radon mein neues Bike finde ! 
Oder gibt's vielleicht doch Carbon statt Kondition !


----------



## ChrisStahl (25. Juli 2014)

Das Black Sin 2015 kommt auch als Lady Version - Fragt mal Elisabeth Brandau - Damit bist du ganz weit vorne!


----------



## c0rtez (25. Juli 2014)

Das Slide Carbon gefällt mir gut.

Und beim Team Rahmen muss ich als Alter Teamer und mittlerweile Slider sagen, geile Nummer. Der Rahmen sieht mal richtig schick aus mit dem leicht gebogenen Unterrohr. Wenns bei mir nochmal n Hardtail wird könnte ich schwach werden, allerdings wirds dann jetzt wohl doch eher n Black Sin.


----------



## Schwitte (25. Juli 2014)

Das Lady Black Sin ist aber kein 29er, oder?
26er oder 27.5er?


----------



## ChrisStahl (25. Juli 2014)

Ganz neu die ZR Lady Serie 2015 in 650B. Bodo Probst hat den Rahmen neu designed und konzipiert.
Die 2014er waren nach wenigen Wochen ausverkauft. Wir haben die Stückzahlen kräftig erhöht und konnten das PL nochmals deutlich  verbessern. Das abgebildete ZR Lady 7.0 kostet schlanke 799,-.


----------



## ChrisStahl (25. Juli 2014)

auf Facebook sind schon Bilder Swoop 2015, Slide 650B…..
Wir werden die Preise der neuen Räder Anfang August veröffentlichen.
Generell sind die Preislagen geblieben, wir haben versucht die Ausstattungen zu verbessern, vor allem im Hinblick der Laufräder. Das ist uns unserer Meinung sehr gut gelungen.
Die meisten Rahmen sind überarbeitet und verbessert worden. Vor allem die neuen Fahrwerke gefallen uns nochmals etwas besser als letztes Jahr. Sowohl RS als auch FOX haben hier super Arbeit geleistet. Wir haben uns alle eure Beiträge genommen und versucht die meisten Bitten zu integrieren. Wir haben jetzt oft Ergo Griffe verwendet, die Farben wieder bunter gemacht, auf Schnick Schnack im Dekor verzichtet und wie eben erwähnt die Laufräder verbessert.


----------



## ChrisStahl (25. Juli 2014)

Nebenbei 1599,-


----------



## Senecca (25. Juli 2014)

Alles schicke Bilder, aber irgendwie kommt das Radon auf dem Unterrohr nicht so recht rüber. Das wirkt irgendwie gequetscht, lieblos drappiert.
Ich finde Radon braucht sich nicht kleiner machen als es ist und kann hier mit dem eigenen Namen ruhig etwas selbstbewusster auftreten.
Ansonsten wie gesagt alles schick. Schade dass es wohl keine Zweifarbenlackierung mehr gibt wie es 2013 und teilw. 2014 noch der Fall war. Alles nur noch decals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## souldriver (25. Juli 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist ja geil, aber der gelbe Streifen, naja sagen wir mal, ist Geschmackssache.
> Gruß 78


Orange!
Hoffentlich kriegt das 1x11 nicht wieder eine Spezialfarbe.


----------



## NobbyRalph (25. Juli 2014)

Ich würd mich riesig freuen, wenn Radon endlich mal von den SLIDEs Rahmen-Sets anbieten würde. Die Komplettbikes sind klasse, aber als langjähriger Selbstaufbauer wäre es echt klasse, die Komponenten selbst wählen zu können bzw. die Top Komponenten, die man schon hat, an einem neuen Rahmen weiterzuverwenden...


----------



## Daniel1982 (25. Juli 2014)

Also das Slide 150 650 B 8.0 ist schon geil das könnt mein neues werden .
Hätt jetzt nicht gedacht das mir weiß gefällt !
Ab wann kann man die neuen Modelle bestellen und wann beginnt voraussichtlich die Auslieferung ?


----------



## Frodijak (25. Juli 2014)

…


----------



## mtb-bastel (25. Juli 2014)

Wow! Danke Danke! Super Bilder!
Die Slides sind der Hammer...Weiß wie Grün! Spitze!
Und: Innenverlegte Züge! I LIKE!
Sobald bestellbereit schlage ich zu!

Wirds ein Slide 150 650B Alu mit Sram Ausstattung und RS Federelementen geben?
Die beiden abgebildeten Slides tragen ja scheinbar Shimano Parts.


----------



## duc-748S (25. Juli 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Ich würd mich riesig freuen, wenn Radon endlich mal von den SLIDEs Rahmen-Sets anbieten würde. Die Komplettbikes sind klasse, aber als langjähriger Selbstaufbauer wäre es echt klasse, die Komponenten selbst wählen zu können bzw. die Top Komponenten, die man schon hat, an einem neuen Rahmen weiterzuverwenden...



Das wäre schon echt dufte und davon würden bestimmt auch gut welche weggehen 
Da würde ich schon echt ins Grübeln kommen mein altes Hardtail auszuschlachten und auszurangieren, damit die Freundin dann auch auf einem Slide unterwegs sein könnte 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisStahl (26. Juli 2014)

Das Slide 150 bleibt als Einstiegsvariante in 26" erhalten (auch ein tolles Ladylike!) Fox 34, Fox Dämpfer, XT, SRAM GUIDE 180/180, Race Face Parts, Sun Ringlè, Lobby Nic 1599,- !!!
Euer Favorit das 8.0 jetzt mit dem neuen 650 B Rahmen trotz der erheblichen Verbesserungen kostet nach wie vor 1999,-:
Revelation RL2P QR15, Monarch RT3, XT, XT Bremse 180, Selle Sattel, Ergongriffe, Stealth, Crossrock XL mit Hans Dampf,
eine Ausstattung die Bodo gewählt hat mit seiner Vorgabe: solide, funktionell, detailorientiert, leicht, optimales PL.
Kommt in diversen Farbkombis
Das 9.0 FOX 34 Talas FIT, FOX PL Float, Stealth, XT kpl., DT M1700 Spline, Nobby Nic, 2499,-
diverse Farbkombis
Das 9.0 green Monster "limited Edition" wie Bild: mit Turbine 22/36 und DT XM 1501 2599,-
Das 9.0 HD Pike, Monarch, XO 22/36, SRAM GUIDE 180/180, Stealth, Crossrock mit Hans Dampf
2699,-
Das Big Bike 10.0 2999,- kommt mit FOX 34 Talas FIT, Fox Dämpfer speziell Bodo, XT, Turbine 22/36, Crossmax XL, Nobby Nic

Bilder Green Monster und 8.0 in weiss


----------



## ChrisStahl (26. Juli 2014)

Bodos Liebling das Swoop kommt richtig heiss. Hier hat Bodo Ausstattungen gewählt, die unserem Controller blass gemacht haben.
Swoop 175 6.0 1999,- Lyrik, Monarch, XT, Turbine 22/36, DT1900 Spline, Hans Dampf  2.35 Kevlaer
Swoop 175 7.0 2499,- FOX 36 Float FIT, FOX Dämpfer Bodo Probst, XT, Stealth, Turbine 22/36, DTE1900
Swoop 175 Bodo Edition 26/650B VR 2499,- 
Swoop 175 9.0 FOX Kashima, XO, SRAM GUIDE 180/180,  E13 TRS+AL 2999,-


----------



## ChrisStahl (26. Juli 2014)

Slide 650 B Carbon 8.0 wird mit Pike, XT, Stealth, DT M1700 Spline 2999,- kosten, das 9.0 mit Pike, XO, SRAM GUIDE, Crossmax XL 3599,-, das 9.0 XO1 3399,- und das 10.0 FOX 34 Talas FIT, XTR 4499,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (26. Juli 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Bilder Green Monster und 8.0 in weissAnhang anzeigen 308323Anhang anzeigen 308324



Zweifellos tolle Bikes mit wunderschönen Rahmen, aber gerade am weissen Rahmen fällt die nicht gerade gelungene (Brems-)Leitungsführung besonders auf...da wäre eine komplette Verlegung von oben bis unten unterhalb des Unterrohrs definitiv die bessere (schönere) Wahl gewesen.


----------



## ChrisStahl (26. Juli 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Zweifellos tolle Bikes mit wunderschönen Rahmen, aber gerade am weissen Rahmen fällt die nicht gerade gelungene (Brems-)Leitungsführung besonders auf...da wäre eine komplette Verlegung von oben bis unten unterhalb des Unterrohrs definitiv die bessere (schönere) Wahl gewesen.



Das Bike ist unmontiert. Da kommt auch noch ein Sattel drauf……


----------



## NobbyRalph (26. Juli 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Das Bike ist unmontiert. Da kommt auch noch ein Sattel drauf……


 Na die Verlegung der Bremsleitung hat jetzt aus meiner Sicht nicht soo viel mit dem Sattel zu tun...


----------



## Foxi1988 (26. Juli 2014)

Hat jedes Swoop Modell seine eigene Farbkombination oder wird es verschiedene Farbkombinationen bei jedem Modell geben?


----------



## TomT87 (26. Juli 2014)

Also erst mal, geile Bikes und ein auf den ersten Blick top Preis-Leistungsverhältnis! 
@radon/Bodo: Da bzgl. des neuen 165er 650B Swoops verschiedene Sachen erwähnt wurden, sehen wir das auf der Eurobike und somit auch nächstes Jahr oder kommt das erst 2016?
@Bodo: was genau ist ein Fox Dämpfer Bodo spezial


----------



## TomT87 (26. Juli 2014)

Ach ja, bei den verschiednen interessanten Optionen für nächstes Jahr, wann und wo kann man die 2015er Bikes das erste Mal probesitzen / -fahren um die für sich optimale Geo zu finden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxi1988 (26. Juli 2014)

2015 gibts noch keine 650b Swoops. 
Die kommen erst später.
Am Anfang gibts ein Modell mit 650b vorne und 26 hinten.


----------



## Foxi1988 (26. Juli 2014)

Das Swoop 175 Expert mit 27,5" Vorderrad hat Radon grad auf der Facebookseite veröffentlicht.
Optisch gefällt es mir sehr gut.
Was haltet ihr von der Kombi mit 27.5 vorne und 26 hinten?


----------



## ChrisStahl (26. Juli 2014)

Was fürs Wochenende.


----------



## NobbyRalph (26. Juli 2014)

Das Swoop ist der Knüller, vermutlich / leider wird es das geile Teil auch weiterhin nur bis Rahmengröße L geben...


----------



## enno112 (26. Juli 2014)

Nee Chris, ich mach da nicht mit!
Bin mit meinem Slide 150 10.0 sowas von zufrieden....
Aber ihr habt mal wieder alles gegeben um das Forum aufzuwühlen!
Wer jetzt noch behauptet für ihn ist nichts dabei, der soll bei Pucky kucken
Design der neuen Bikes find ich weltklasse.
Weiter so....(und nicht von den "Berufsnörglern" beeinflussen lassen)


----------



## Siegi1975 (26. Juli 2014)

Hi, 

Bin gerade auf Entscheidungsfindung für Modelljahr 2015 und momentan tendiere ich zu 50% zu Radon, 35% zu Propain und 15% zu Canyon. 
Jedenfalls würde mich interessieren, ob beim Slide Carbon die Geometrie auch etwas verändert wurde, oder ob nur die Anbauteile entsprechend upgegraded wurden?
Insbesondere Pedalrückschlag bzw. Uphilltauglichkeit beim Slide würde mich stark interessieren. 

lg


----------



## dor michü (26. Juli 2014)

Kommt das Skeen auch als Carbon Version?


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. Juli 2014)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Also erst mal, geile Bikes und ein auf den ersten Blick top Preis-Leistungsverhältnis!
> @radon/Bodo: Da bzgl. des neuen 165er 650B Swoops verschiedene Sachen erwähnt wurden, sehen wir das auf der Eurobike und somit auch nächstes Jahr oder kommt das erst 2016?
> @Bodo: was genau ist ein Fox Dämpfer Bodo spezial


Chris wollte damit nur Ausdrücken das der Dämpfer einen eigenen Tun für das Bike hat.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Nepumuk72 (27. Juli 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Neue Designs - Neue Modelle - Überarbeitete Rahmen - andere Ausstattungen - noch besseres PL.
> Die 2015er Palette wird der Hammer - versprochen.Anhang anzeigen 307730



Hi,
ist zwar hier etwas fachfremd, aber wo ihr das Bild schon gepostet habt: Werdet ihr an euren Renner auch eine Di:2 Ultegra anbieten? Sowas steht weit oben auf meiner Wunschliste.
Gruß, Thomas


----------



## c0rtez (27. Juli 2014)

kommt auch noch n swoop mit doppelbrücke und um die 200 federweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (27. Juli 2014)

Hat sich was am Swoop 175 Rahmen geändert, oder kann man problemlos ins 2014er Modell ne 27,5 Gabel inkl. Laufrad einbauen?


----------



## Mika_A (27. Juli 2014)

c0rtez schrieb:


> kommt auch noch n swoop mit doppelbrücke und um die 200 federweg?



Denke schon das das kommt, hat Bodo jedenfalls schon geschrieben, paar Seiten weiter vorne  auch mit ein paar Spezifikationen 

Gruß, Mika


----------



## Foxi1988 (27. Juli 2014)

@ Bodo/Radon:

Bekommt das 2015er 175er Swoop wieder absenkbare Federgabeln?

Beste Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Pidi1990 (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
was jetzt noch fehlt ist ein Nachfolger des Slide 150 E1 mit ner 160er Pike und nem Monarch Plus und 650b Laufrädern mit nicht gestiegenem Preis. Wird es sowas geben? Wann gibt es Bilder? und wird es schon nach der Eurobike oder erst im Frühjahr lieferbar sein? Interessiert mit Sicherheit noch mehr wie mich, daher schon mal Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## NobbyRalph (28. Juli 2014)

Das nenne ich mal klar definierte Ansprüche ;-)


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (28. Juli 2014)

Pidi1990 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> was jetzt noch fehlt ist ein Nachfolger des Slide 150 E1 mit ner 160er Pike und nem Monarch Plus und 650b Laufrädern mit nicht gestiegenem Preis. Wird es sowas geben? Wann gibt es Bilder? und wird es schon nach der Eurobike oder erst im Frühjahr lieferbar sein? Interessiert mit Sicherheit noch mehr wie mich, daher schon mal Danke für die Antwort.



Ich nehme mal an, das ist das Bike, das ChrisStahl auf der Seite zuvor so beschrieben hat: "9.0 HD Pike, Monarch, XO 22/36, SRAM GUIDE 180/180, Stealth, Crossrock mit Hans Dampf 2699,-"


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (28. Juli 2014)

@ChrisStahl @Radon-Bikes Gibt es bereits Preise/Austattungslisten für den leichten Alurenner Ignite?


----------



## ChrisStahl (28. Juli 2014)

SamSemilia2012 schrieb:


> @ChrisStahl @Radon-Bikes Gibt es bereits Preise/Austattungslisten für den leichten Alurenner Ignite?



Das Ignite gibt es vorerst nur in einer Ausstattung:
Ignite 9.0 SL
Vollcarbongabel, Ultegra kpl., Ksyrium Elite, P6 Stütze Carbon, Syntace Carbon Lenker,  Selle Italia SLR
und das ganze für 1799,- - Bodos Ansage für ein Radon Roadbike Revival.


----------



## siebenacht (28. Juli 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Zweifellos tolle Bikes mit wunderschönen Rahmen, aber gerade am weissen Rahmen fällt die nicht gerade gelungene (Brems-)Leitungsführung besonders auf...da wäre eine komplette Verlegung von oben bis unten unterhalb des Unterrohrs definitiv die bessere (schönere) Wahl gewesen.


Unterhalb des Unterrohrs? Bist Du schon mal durch ganz groben Schotter mit größeren lockeren Steinen gefahren? Da bist Du froh wenn Dein selbst gebauter Unterrohrschutz das Gröbste vom Unterrohr abhält und das Klonggeräusch nicht den Rahmen trifft. Da fallen mir mehrere Strecken am Gardasee ein, da sind die lockeren Steine faustdick. Da willste keine Züge oder sogar noch Bremsleitungen zwischen Stein und Rahmen haben.
Meine ganz persönliche Meinung: Züge und Bremsleitungen gehören nicht unter einen Mountainbikefullyrahmen. Die Verlegung der Züge und Bremsleitungen unterhalb des Unterrohrs hat auch den weiteren Nachteil, dass die Verlegung länger ist und man unterhalb des Tretlagers auch noch eine zusätzliche Schlaufe verlegen muss, die die volle Einfederung des Hinterbaus berücksichtigen muss. Dies macht die Verlegung nochmal länger gegenüber dem direkten und geschützten Weg auf dem Unterrohr und über dem Tretlager. Die Verlegung seitlich des Unterrohrs ist genauso sch..., denn wenn man sich legt, dann mit Sicherheit auf die Seite mit den verlegten Bremsleitungen.

Finde auch schade, dass Radon ab 2014 wohl auch die Bremsleitung unter dem Tretlager und unterhalb der Kettenstrebe verlegt. Das war beim Swoop 2013 noch besser gelöst. Genauso, wie die Bremsleitung 2013 oberhalb des Tretlagers und auf der Kettenstrebe hätte auch der Schaltzug oberhalb des Tretlagers und auf der Kettenstrebe geschützt unter einen festen Kettenstrebenschutz aus Gummi bzw. Plaste verlegt werden können, oder besser noch in der Kettenstrebe (wie beim neuen Skeen). Dies hätte noch einem Vorteil, da somit der Zug am Schaltwerk einen leichteren und kürzeren Bogen hätte.

Was ich auf jeden Fall positiv finde, dass die neuen Slides und Swoops mit Zweifach-Kurbeln 36/22 ausgestattet sind. Bisher war es nur 36/24. Die bisher vorgestellten Farbkombis ohne zusätzliche Decals mit dezenten Streifen finde ich auch besser als bisher. Wirkt viel edler, was auch meiner Meinung nach gut zu Radon passt.
Bin ja mal gespannt, wie die Slides 650B 120 aussehen werden.
Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (28. Juli 2014)

Mit was fährt eigentlich der Joost Wichman 4X Rennen?
Komt da mal noch ein Dirter oder 4Xer auf den Markt, oder ist das einfach ein umgebrandetes fremd Bike?
Cheers
ron


----------



## C0RAF0X (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

Weiß jemand wie teuer das neue Black Skin sein wird? (4399€?)
Ich denke dass es einen hohen Preis haben wird, mit den ganzen, neuen und guten Bauteilen! Ich denke doch das es eine billigere version geben wird oder?
Den der Rahmen gefällt mir richtig gut!







Vielleicht kann uns, mir der @ChrisStahl  oder @Radon-Bikes  weiter helfen?


----------



## meg-71 (28. Juli 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> das 10.0 SL XX1 3499,- 10.0 XTR 3799,- 11.0 "Lisa" 4299,-





C0RAF0X schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Weiß jemand wie teuer das neue Black Skin sein wird? (4399€?)
> Ich denke dass es einen hohen Preis haben wird, mit den ganzen, neuen und guten Bauteilen! Ich denke doch das es eine billigere version geben wird oder?
> ...


----------



## C0RAF0X (28. Juli 2014)

Ich habe den ganzen Thead gelesen bevor ich meine frage gestellt habe.
Habe aber nichts gefunden.
Ich bedanke mich bei dir!

Echt teuer im gegensatz der letzten Jahre..


----------



## ChrisStahl (29. Juli 2014)

C0RAF0X schrieb:


> Ich habe den ganzen Thead gelesen bevor ich meine frage gestellt habe.
> Habe aber nichts gefunden.
> Ich bedanke mich bei dir!
> 
> Echt teuer im gegensatz der letzten Jahre..


Alle Bikes sind deutlich billiger geworden:
Das 8.0 kostet 1999,- und hat statt dem 1900 den X1700 Spline Laufradsatz.
Das 9.0 kostet nach wie vor 2599,- mit der Verbesserung:  Terralogic KASIMA Fox dem X1700 Spline Laufrädern, XO statt Avid Elixier 9 und SLR Sattel
Das 10.0 XX1 hat eine P6 Carbon Stütze (219,-) bessere Bremse, bessere Gabel, SLR die neue XX1…….
Das 10.0 XTR Modell hat statt 1600 jetzt Crossmax SL, Carbonstüzte SLR, Kashima, XTR Kassette…..


----------



## C0RAF0X (29. Juli 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Alle Bikes sind deutlich billiger geworden:
> Das 8.0 kostet 1999,- und hat statt dem 1900 den X1700 Spline Laufradsatz.
> Das 9.0 kostet nach wie vor 2599,- mit der Verbesserung:  Terralogic KASIMA Fox dem X1700 Spline Laufrädern, XO statt Avid Elixier 9 und SLR Sattel
> Das 10.0 XX1 hat eine P6 Carbon Stütze (219,-) bessere Bremse, bessere Gabel, SLR die neue XX1…….
> Das 10.0 XTR Modell hat statt 1600 jetzt Crossmax SL, Carbonstüzte SLR, Kashima, XTR Kassette…..


Vielen Dank für die Antwort!
Gibt es eventuell Bilder vom 8er und 9er? Würd mich höchst interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (29. Juli 2014)

C0RAF0X schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antwort!
> Gibt es eventuell Bilder vom 8er und 9er? Würd mich höchst interessieren



demnächst: ca 14 Tage


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (29. Juli 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Das Ignite gibt es vorerst nur in einer Ausstattung:
> Ignite 9.0 SL
> Vollcarbongabel, Ultegra kpl., Ksyrium Elite, P6 Stütze Carbon, Syntace Carbon Lenker,  Selle Italia SLR
> und das ganze für 1799,- - Bodos Ansage für ein Radon Roadbike Revival.



Lieferbar ab September? Ich bin dabei


----------



## ChrisStahl (29. Juli 2014)

Hausaufgaben perfekt gemacht.
Chefentwickler Bodo Probst bekam 2012 die Aufgabe unser "etwas in die Jahre gekommenes" Evergreen ZR Team technisch und optisch zu modernisieren. "Geht nicht" war die präzise Antwort. Bodo Probst verwarf alles vorhandene und gestaltete einen gänzlich neuen Rahmen auf 650 B(27.5) Basis. Der Rahmen sollte organisch gestaltet werden mit Radontypischen Icons: Octagonrohre, asymmetrischer Steuersatz "Conehead", Komfortstreben und Stütze, leicht, komfortabel, steif.
Und….bezahlbar. Das das für einen normalen Hersteller eine schier unlösbare Aufgabe ist, war allen Beteiligten klar. Aber wir sind kein normaler Hersteller, sondern Radon. Was dabei herausgekommen ist, ist einer der besten Alu-Hardtail Rahmen auf dem Markt, zu Preisen, die kaum zu glauben sind. Vergleicht selber:

ZR TEAM 2015 650 B
5.0 499,- Suntour XCT HLO, SLX, Shimano BRM 355 Bremsen 160/160, Race Face Parts,
7.0 799,- RS Recon Gold, XT, Shimano BRM 506 180/160 Bremsen, Race Face Parts
8.0 L.E. 999,- Reba RL, XT, XT Bremse 180/160, XT Kurbel, XT Laufradsatz

Das ZR Team ist 2015 ebenso wieder als 29" Modell lieferbar als auch als ZR Lady 650B Version


----------



## ChrisStahl (29. Juli 2014)

Turbine immer passend zur Race Face Kurbel

Black Sin
8.0 black/turbinegreen
9.0 "
10.0 black/wasp-yellow
10.0 SL "
Swoop
6.0 black/turbinegreen
7.0 black/turbineblue
7.0 650B "
9.0 black/turbinegold
Slide Carbon 650B
8.0 black/orange
9.0 petrol/orange
9.0 black/wasp-yellow
XO1 black/turbine green
10.0 black yellow
Slide Alu 150 650B
8.0 black/white/wasp-yellow
8.0 white/black/wasp-yellow
9.0 black/turbinegold
9.0 Green monster
9.0 HD black/wasp-yellow
10.0 black/turbine-green


----------



## Violator77 (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
wird es in der kommenden Saison unterhalb des Slide 140 7.0 für 1599 € noch ein Einsteiger-Fully geben?


----------



## AMM1985 (29. Juli 2014)

Violator77 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wird es in der kommenden Saison unterhalb des Slide 140 7.0 für 1599 € noch ein Einsteiger-Fully geben?


 
Das würde mich auch mal Interessieren.


----------



## help (29. Juli 2014)

AMM1985 schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch mal Interessieren.


Lt. Facebook: Das Slide 150 bleibt als Einstiegsvariante in 26" erhalten. Fox 34, Fox Dämpfer, XT, Sram Guide 180/180, Race Face Parts, Sun Ringle, Nobby Nics. Preis 1.599€

Als Angebot sicherlich noch etwas günstiger


----------



## filiale (30. Juli 2014)

Interessant daß bei den Sitzstreben des hardtail ZR Team soviel Platz ist daß ein Panzer durch paßt und bei den Fullys alles so eng zugeht, daß man um jeden mm kämpfen muß.


----------



## BODOPROBST (30. Juli 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Interessant daß bei den Sitzstreben des hardtail ZR Team soviel Platz ist daß ein Panzer durch paßt und bei den Fullys alles so eng zugeht, daß man um jeden mm kämpfen muß.


Da Federt auch kein Hinterrad 160mm ein. Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (30. Juli 2014)

Violator77 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wird es in der kommenden Saison unterhalb des Slide 140 7.0 für 1599 € noch ein Einsteiger-Fully geben?


Das 140er wird durch das 150er 26" Ersetzt also ab 1599.- Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malteknalte (30. Juli 2014)

@BODOPROBST bzw. Radon 

Wird es das ZR Team auch als 6.0 geben und wie werden die Farbvarianten sein? 

Bitte um Antwort.


----------



## filiale (30. Juli 2014)

das hat nichts mit dem einfedern zu tun da der abstand von reifen zu sitzstreben (oben wo die querverbindung ist) immer gleich ist.andere haben da mehr platz.warum macht radon das nicht und begrenzt somit die reifenbreite.desweiteren kratzt und ratscht bei so wenig luft alles am rahmen.das könnte man optimieren. wie gesagt.andere schaffen das ja auch.


----------



## BODOPROBST (30. Juli 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> das hat nichts mit dem einfedern zu tun da der abstand von reifen zu sitzstreben (oben wo die querverbindung ist) immer gleich ist.andere haben da mehr platz.warum macht radon das nicht und begrenzt somit die reifenbreite.desweiteren kratzt und ratscht bei so wenig luft alles am rahmen.das könnte man optimieren. wie gesagt.andere schaffen das ja auch.


Dann schau mal bei voll ein Gefederten Bike was da noch an Platz ist, kann man nur lösen in dem der Sitzwinkel immer flacher wird oder der Kettenstrebe länger. Da beides nicht gewünscht muss man es passend zusammen setzen. Wenn da 10mm mehr
Platz wehren gibt das immer noch Beschädigungen sei denn wir stellen auf Sliks um. Aber das Problem hat auch jeder SUV
Fahrer wenn er das Ding im richtigen Gelände bewegt kann er sein Teil nicht auf Leasing zurück geben oder er Zahlt viel drauf.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## backstein689 (30. Juli 2014)

Er meint es folgendermaßen (Mit Paint gemalt)
anstatt der aktuellen Kettenstrebe nahe beienanderliegenden Sitzstreben(hellrot) und Wippe (dunkelrot), weiter auseinenderliegende Sitzstreben (grün) und breite Wippe (mit orange erweitert), damit der Reifen (schwarz, groß) mehr seitliche Freiheit hat, der Abstand zum Sitzrohr (schwarz, klein) aber konstant bleibt.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (30. Juli 2014)

ich denke, dann gibts beim kurbeln Probleme mit der Fußfreiheit wenn die Sitzstreben weiter nach außen stehen


----------



## Flitschbirne (30. Juli 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Turbine immer passend zur Race Face Kurbel
> 
> Slide Carbon 650B
> 8.0 black/orange
> ...



Bin mal schwer gespannt auf das Slide Carbon 650B mit X01. Black/Turbine Green klingt ja schon rattig...


----------



## Lello999 (30. Juli 2014)

Was wird denn der Unterschied zwischen dem Radon Seen 8.0 und 9.0 außer den Laufrädern sein? Auf der twentynineinches Seite steht, dass beide XT inkl Bremsen haben werden, beim Fahrwerk sehe ich auch keinen großen Unterschied?


----------



## duc-748S (30. Juli 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Mit was fährt eigentlich der Joost Wichman 4X Rennen?
> Komt da mal noch ein Dirter oder 4Xer auf den Markt, oder ist das einfach ein umgebrandetes fremd Bike?
> Cheers
> ron



Habe ich mich neulich beim Video anschauen auch gefragt.
Kann da jemand was zu sagen?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ron101 (30. Juli 2014)

Habe mir heute einen neuen Dirter gekauft, falls da was kommt bin ich nun  bereits bedient 

cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (31. Juli 2014)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Habe ich mich neulich beim Video anschauen auch gefragt.
> Kann da jemand was zu sagen?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Den Rahmen von Joost habe ich 2011 Gezeichnet und wird seid 2013 im 4 X Eingesetzt und hat sich Bewährt über eine Serie
haben wir schon Nachgedacht bis jetzt negativ .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (31. Juli 2014)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Er meint es folgendermaßen (Mit Paint gemalt)
> anstatt der aktuellen Kettenstrebe nahe beienanderliegenden Sitzstreben(hellrot) und Wippe (dunkelrot), weiter auseinenderliegende Sitzstreben (grün) und breite Wippe (mit orange erweitert), damit der Reifen (schwarz, groß) mehr seitliche Freiheit hat, der Abstand zum Sitzrohr (schwarz, klein) aber konstant bleibt.


Wir haben beim Slide 150 riesig viel Platz geschaffen und haben noch nie gehört das ist gut bei Carbon ist das viel schwerer
da die Hersteller alles so Compact wie möglich haben wollen und  Reifen die im Bereich Enduro aber auch im DH nicht mehr Ernsthaft eingesetzt werden können wir da nicht berücksichtigen, Das Stollenreifen Steine aufnehmen das wert ihr uns hoffentlich nicht Vorwerfen.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## backstein689 (31. Juli 2014)

Wie gesagt nur eine Veranschaulichung von filiales Bemerkung. Beim ZR Team ist mehr Platz als beim Slide, aber gerade beim Hinterrad seh ich die Platzverhältnisse nicht so kritisch.

Ich schau meine Freunde immer fragend an, ob sie auf ihren 17-19mm Felgen wirklich 2,4 oder, wenns hart auf hart kommt, 2,5 Zoll Reifen fahren müssen. 
Ich fahr 2,3er auf 23mm Felgen und bin damit problemlos unterwegs


----------



## malteknalte (31. Juli 2014)

@BODOPROBST @ChrisStahl @Radon-Bikes

Schade das hier nicht auf die fragen ob es ein ZR Team 6.0 geben wird sowie möglichen Farbvarianten geantwortet wird - zu allem anderen aber schon...
Gruß Malte


----------



## Radon-Bikes (31. Juli 2014)

malteknalte schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST @ChrisStahl @Radon-Bikes
> 
> Schade das hier nicht auf die fragen ob es ein ZR Team 6.0 geben wird sowie möglichen Farbvarianten geantwortet wird - zu allem anderen aber schon...
> Gruß Malte


Hallo Malte, 
die Frage ist wohl in der allgemeinen Flut der Modellneuheiten untergegangen. Ich muss Dich leider enttäuschen, es wird kein ZR Team 6.0 geben. Weder in 27,5, noch in 29 Zoll. Wohl aber jeweils ein 5.0 und ein 7.0. Vom 27,5" 5.0 wurden auch schon Bilder gezeigt... 

Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## Alexhazard (31. Juli 2014)

Wäre echt klasse, wenn Ihr für 2015 auch Rahmenkits wie z. B. vom Swoop 175 anbieten würdet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-748S (31. Juli 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Den Rahmen von Joost habe ich 2011 Gezeichnet und wird seid 2013 im 4 X Eingesetzt und hat sich Bewährt über eine Serie
> haben wir schon Nachgedacht bis jetzt negativ .   Gruß Bodo



Danke für die Antwort, Bodo 
Schade, dass ihr das nicht in Serie bringt, fände sicherlich seine Abnehner.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## bik3rid3r (31. Juli 2014)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Wäre echt klasse, wenn Ihr für 2015 auch Rahmenkits wie z. B. vom Swoop 175 anbieten würdet!


Wurde auch schon ein paar Mal fürs Slide gefordert, leider bisher ohne Reaktion.


----------



## dickewanne (31. Juli 2014)

Hallo, warum hat das ZR Team 7.0 keine REBA Federgabel mehr? Wird es auch Bilder zu den 2015er Rennräder geben?


----------



## edi6800 (1. August 2014)

Dann penetrier ich hier mal weiter!

@@cris/@@Bodo
Macht doch bitte nicht so auf Ignore! Möglicherweise gibt es ja gute Gründe, hierauf (noch) keine Antwort geben zu wollen, aber dann reagiert doch bitte zumindest. Blacksin69 und ich haben nun schon x-mal Fragen zur ominösen neuen Zugverlegung und einer "Nachrüstmöglichkeit" bei den 2014ern gestellt. Wenn ich richtig gehe, ist Foren doch inhärent, dass User Fragen stellen, die von anderen Usern beantwortet und kommentiert werden - sonst wären Foren eigentlich recht sinnfrei! Also bitte, es gebührt des kommunikativen Anstands, zumindest zu antworten, wenn auch nur, um zu sagen, dass man in der Sache keine Auskunft geben möchte/kann/darf (?). Herzlichen Dank vorab für Eure Mühe.
Ein interessierter Kunde


----------



## Radon-Bikes (1. August 2014)

edi6800 schrieb:


> Dann penetrier ich hier mal weiter!
> 
> @@cris/@@Bodo
> Macht doch bitte nicht so auf Ignore! Möglicherweise gibt es ja gute Gründe, hierauf (noch) keine Antwort geben zu wollen, aber dann reagiert doch bitte zumindest. Blacksin69 und ich haben nun schon x-mal Fragen zur ominösen neuen Zugverlegung und einer "Nachrüstmöglichkeit" bei den 2014ern gestellt. Wenn ich richtig gehe, ist Foren doch inhärent, dass User Fragen stellen, die von anderen Usern beantwortet und kommentiert werden - sonst wären Foren eigentlich recht sinnfrei! Also bitte, es gebührt des kommunikativen Anstands, zumindest zu antworten, wenn auch nur, um zu sagen, dass man in der Sache keine Auskunft geben möchte/kann/darf (?). Herzlichen Dank vorab für Eure Mühe.
> Ein interessierter Kunde


Hallo edi680, ich möchte die Beantwortung Deiner Frage noch einmal zurück stellen, da ich Dir mangels Wissen leider keine Auskunft geben kann und die Person, die dies könnte, noch im Urlaub ist. Hab's mir aber notiert =)
Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## Flitschbirne (1. August 2014)

Hey Florian,

hast du evtl. das nackte Rahmengewicht vom kommenden Slide Carbon?


----------



## Steffen1982 (1. August 2014)

Stand eigentlich schon irgendwo ab wann die neuen Modelle bestellt werden können.

Würde gerne schnellstmöglich das slide 150 8.0 650b


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (1. August 2014)

Steffen1982 schrieb:


> Stand eigentlich schon irgendwo ab wann die neuen Modelle bestellt werden können.
> 
> Würde gerne schnellstmöglich das slide 150 8.0 650b


Irgendwo wurde geschrieben, evtl. auch bei Facebook, das alle 2015er Modelle Anfang August vorgestellt und im Herbst verfügbar sein sollen


----------



## dickewanne (1. August 2014)

Wir haben doch jetzt Anfang August. *drängel*


----------



## filiale (2. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Dann schau mal bei voll ein Gefederten Bike was da noch an Platz ist, kann man nur lösen in dem der Sitzwinkel immer flacher wird oder der Kettenstrebe länger. Da beides nicht gewünscht muss man es passend zusammen setzen. Wenn da 10mm mehr
> Platz wehren gibt das immer noch Beschädigungen sei denn wir stellen auf Sliks um. Aber das Problem hat auch jeder SUV
> Fahrer wenn er das Ding im richtigen Gelände bewegt kann er sein Teil nicht auf Leasing zurück geben oder er Zahlt viel drauf.
> Gruß Bodo



Bodo, ich meinte diesen Abstand hier, der ist IMMER gleich, aber leider nur beim hardtail schön groß und bei den Fullys leider immer recht knapp bemessen. Ich würde nur gerne verstehen warum die Querstrebe bei Euch immer so nah am Reifen ist. Bei anderen ist da mehr Platz mit der Option auch breitere / höhere Reifen zu verwenden ohne daß man Angst haben muß das Steine und Dreck schleifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drfloyd (2. August 2014)

Wer hat sowas schon in sein Slide ED 160 schon mal verbaut? Würd ich auch gern machen und suche nun einen entsprechenden Dämpfer


----------



## deralteser (2. August 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Bodo, ich meinte diesen Abstand hier, der ist IMMER gleich, aber leider nur beim hardtail schön groß und bei den Fullys leider immer recht knapp bemessen. Ich würde nur gerne verstehen warum die Querstrebe bei Euch immer so nah am Reifen ist. Bei anderen ist da mehr Platz mit der Option auch breitere / höhere Reifen zu verwenden ohne daß man Angst haben muß das Steine und Dreck schleifen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 310146


Beim Propain Tyee ist da auch kaum Platz. Keine Ahnung wieso das so konstruiert wird. Ziemlich nervig in der Reifenauswahl beschnitten zu sein....
sollte auch anders gehen??!


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. August 2014)

deralteser schrieb:


> Beim Propain Tyee ist da auch kaum Platz. Keine Ahnung wieso das so konstruiert wird. Ziemlich nervig in der Reifenauswahl beschnitten zu sein....
> sollte auch anders gehen??!


Solange man im trockenen fährt, ist es doch relativ Hupe...und im gatschigen Geläuf braucht man eh nicht die fettestestesten Reifen...


----------



## ~joe~ (2. August 2014)

drfloyd schrieb:


> Wer hat sowas schon in sein Slide ED 160 schon mal verbaut? Würd ich auch gern machen und suche nun einen entsprechenden Dämpfer



Da das Bild von meinem Rad stammt ich 
Da dies aber der falsche Thread dafür ist, hier der richtige http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/slide-ed-monarch-plus.544632/


----------



## Nezzar (2. August 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Bodo, ich meinte diesen Abstand hier, der ist IMMER gleich, aber leider nur beim hardtail schön groß und bei den Fullys leider immer recht knapp bemessen. Ich würde nur gerne verstehen warum die Querstrebe bei Euch immer so nah am Reifen ist. Bei anderen ist da mehr Platz mit der Option auch breitere / höhere Reifen zu verwenden ohne daß man Angst haben muß das Steine und Dreck schleifen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 310146


Eben diese Strebe bewegt sich doch an Fullys in Richtung Sitzrohr, wenn der Hinterbau einfedert. Um eben dem Hinterbau mehr Spielraum zu geben, sodass er nicht an's Sitzrohr schlägt, wird die Strebe eher in Richtung Hinterachse verschoben. Oder hab ich jetzt was gänzlich falsch verstanden und ihr redet von was anderem?


----------



## filiale (2. August 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Eben diese Strebe bewegt sich doch an Fullys in Richtung Sitzrohr, wenn der Hinterbau einfedert. Um eben dem Hinterbau mehr Spielraum zu geben, sodass er nicht an's Sitzrohr schlägt, wird die Strebe eher in Richtung Hinterachse verschoben. Oder hab ich jetzt was gänzlich falsch verstanden und ihr redet von was anderem?



ja korrekt, diese Strebe bewegt sich zur Sitzstrebe. Ich bin kein Konstrukteur und Statiker, aber man kann dann doch mit der Wippe die Hebelübersetzung anders gestalten, oder nicht ? Und wenn das Sitzrohr notfalls ne kleine Delle bekommt um 5mm mehr rauszuholen, das muß doch möglich sein ohne die Basis geo zu ändern.


----------



## Nezzar (2. August 2014)

Ob das gehen würde, weiß ich natürlich auch nicht, aber Radon hat ja diese Brücke bei den neueren Rahmen (130/160) auch ein wenig geändert. Ich würde mal vermuten, dass das aus diesem Grund getan wurde. Schließlich sind ja im 130- und 160-Rahmen noch größere Räder drin und demzufolge würde sich das Problem nur noch verstärken.


----------



## alex-bauigel (2. August 2014)

Mal eine Frage an Bodo und Chris...

Warum wird nach wie vor soviel Fox verbaut? Fox hat sich in den letzten beiden Jahren ja nicht unbedingt mit Ruhm bekleckert. Noch dazu sind die Teile teuer und wartungsunfreundlich. Daher würde es mich schon sehr interessieren, warums sich die Bike-Hersteller so an Fox "klammern"? Es gibt doch eigentlich gute und z.T. sogar günstigere Alternativen insbesondere aus dem Hause RockShox.

Schon mal danke fü die Antwort.

Grüße, Alex


----------



## MAster (3. August 2014)

Hi,

ich hätte mal ne Frage, ich habe jetzt ein Slide 650b Carbon 8.0se aus 2014, die neuen 2015 bekommen ja Monarch DebonAir. Nachdem ich aber gerne wieder einen Monarch Plus fahren würden, also nicht nur das CAN tauschen, stellt sich mich die Fragen, ob a: ein passend getunter Dämpfer bei Radon direkt bestellt werden kann oder b: welches Setup ich kaufen muss (zumeist werden MM-Dämpfer im I-Net angeboten). Tausend Dank ans Radon-Team im Voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (3. August 2014)

MAster schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hätte mal ne Frage, ich habe jetzt ein Slide 650b Carbon 8.0se aus 2014, die neuen 2015 bekommen ja Monarch DebonAir. Nachdem ich aber gerne wieder einen Monarch Plus fahren würden, also nicht nur das CAN tauschen, stellt sich mich die Fragen, ob a: ein passend getunter Dämpfer bei Radon direkt bestellt werden kann oder b: welches Setup ich kaufen muss (zumeist werden MM-Dämpfer im I-Net angeboten). Tausend Dank ans Radon-Team im Voraus!


Nein leider nicht aber das neue Xo1 hat einen Monarch + Debon . Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. August 2014)

alex-bauigel schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an Bodo und Chris...
> 
> Warum wird nach wie vor soviel Fox verbaut? Fox hat sich in den letzten beiden Jahren ja nicht unbedingt mit Ruhm bekleckert. Noch dazu sind die Teile teuer und wartungsunfreundlich. Daher würde es mich schon sehr interessieren, warums sich die Bike-Hersteller so an Fox "klammern"? Es gibt doch eigentlich gute und z.T. sogar günstigere Alternativen insbesondere aus dem Hause RockShox.
> 
> ...


Für die Hersteller ist die Zuverlässigkeit der Gabel und Dämpfer Hersteller sehr wichtig . So ein Bike ist ein großes Puzzle und
ein falsche Lieferung kann große Geldbeträge Blockieren und die Kunden sind unzufrieden wegen Terminen die nicht eingehalten werden . Deswegen die Zurückhaltung bei kleineren Herstellern, RS ist natürlich in den letzten Jahren eine echte Alternative geworden . Gruß Bodo


----------



## MAster (3. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Nein leider nicht aber das neue Xo1 hat einen Monarch + Debon . Gruß Bodo


Hi und welches Setup wird der haben? Sollte ja dann für den Monarch Plus auch passen? Ist die Hinterbau-übersetung progressiv?


----------



## ChrisStahl (4. August 2014)




----------



## BODOPROBST (4. August 2014)

MAster schrieb:


> Hi und welches Setup wird der haben? Sollte ja dann für den Monarch Plus auch passen? Ist die Hinterbau-übersetung progressiv?


Setup ist leider nicht käuflich ist 3LM Debon Air mit 4 Sp.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## ChrisStahl (4. August 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whip (4. August 2014)

Warum sind die Bilder so komisch verwaschen ? Da erkennt man weder was vom Rad noch vom Mädel!


----------



## ChrisStahl (4. August 2014)

Whip schrieb:


> Warum sind die Bilder so komisch verwaschen ? Da erkennt man weder was vom Rad noch vom Mädel!


Das sind vorab Posts - Originale kommen die Woche nach


----------



## enno112 (4. August 2014)

Also auf den Bildern sieht die Farbkombination (der Räder...) schon mal sehr lecker aus.


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (4. August 2014)

Whip schrieb:


> Warum sind die Bilder so komisch verwaschen ? Da erkennt man weder was vom Rad noch vom Mädel!



Foto vom Bildschirm, denke ich.


----------



## ChrisStahl (4. August 2014)




----------



## Mika_A (4. August 2014)

Wann kommen denn mal die dh Bikes?


----------



## ~joe~ (4. August 2014)

@ChrisStahl  versteh ich das richtig das das Slide 150 9.0 HD die Enduro Variante des Slides wird?
Wenn ja warum verbaut ihr in dem Rad den Mavic Crossroc Laufradsatz? Der is doch mit seinem Aufbau und 19mm Innenbreite nur für XC und nich für Enduro gedacht  Warum nicht z.B. nen DT E1900 oder EX1501 bzw. EX1750 ???


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. August 2014)

~joe~ schrieb:


> @ChrisStahl  versteh ich das richtig das das Slide 150 9.0 HD die Enduro Variante des Slides wird?
> Wenn ja warum verbaut ihr in dem Rad den Mavic Crossroc Laufradsatz? Der is doch mit seinem Aufbau und 19mm Innenbreite nur für XC und nich für Enduro gedacht  Warum nicht z.B. nen DT E1900 oder EX1501 bzw. EX1750 ???


Crossroc XL hat 23mm


----------



## ~joe~ (5. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Crossroc XL hat 23mm



Ich finde auf der offiziellen Mavic Seite (und auch sonst im Netz) keinen Crossroc XL Laufradsatz sondern nur Pedale mit dem Namen bzw. den Crossroc WTS Laufradsatz mit eben 19mm Innenbreite der für XC und Race angeboten wird.
Wo finde ich den die Spezifikationen zu eurem? Wenn man schon nix bei Mavic direkt findet 

Meint ihr vieleicht den Crossmax XL?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. August 2014)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Hey Florian,
> 
> hast du evtl. das nackte Rahmengewicht vom kommenden Slide Carbon?


Hi Flitschbirne, der Rahmen wird ziemlich exakt das gleiche wiegen wie der 2014er. Veränderungen betreffen nur sehr kleine Details. Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1982 (5. August 2014)

Wann gibts denn Bilder vom Slide 150 650 b mit RS Fahrwerk ?


----------



## DerFeiner (5. August 2014)

Und wann kann man es kaufen??


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. August 2014)

DerFeiner schrieb:


> Und wann kann man es kaufen??


In 6-10 Wochen. Gruß Bodo


----------



## edi6800 (6. August 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo edi680, ich möchte die Beantwortung Deiner Frage noch einmal zurück stellen, da ich Dir mangels Wissen leider keine Auskunft geben kann und die Person, die dies könnte, noch im Urlaub ist. Hab's mir aber notiert =)
> Viele Grüße, Florian


Moin Florian,
Urlaub des Wissenden möglicherweise schon beendet?


----------



## ChrisStahl (6. August 2014)




----------



## Schorchy (6. August 2014)

Mich interessiert das Slide 150 9.0 HD und ich würde es gern mal auf einem dieser schönen Bilder sehen.


----------



## Mika_A (6. August 2014)

Hoffe es kommen auch noch schöne Bilder vom neuen Swoop 210 9.0, schaffe es leider nicht auf die Eurobike, wie es geplant war


----------



## siebenacht (6. August 2014)

@ ChrisStahl
Tolle Bilder!
Man muss wohl zu den neuen Farben der Bikes wohl dann auch gleich die farblich passenden Klamotten kaufen.
Auf den Fotos sind die Klamotten der Biker bzw. Bikerinnen ja bestens farblich zu den Bikes abgestimmt. Nur der Swoop-Rider saß vermutlich auf dem falschen Bike.
Also ick hätte immer die falschen Klamotten im Schrank. Aber vielleicht gibt es das Slide 650B 120 ja auch im schlichten Schwarz, wie das Skeen.
Gruß 78


----------



## ChrisStahl (6. August 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> @ ChrisStahl
> Tolle Bilder!
> Man muss wohl zu den neuen Farben der Bikes wohl dann auch gleich die farblich passenden Klamotten kaufen.
> Auf den Fotos sind die Klamotten der Biker bzw. Bikerinnen ja bestens farblich zu den Bikes abgestimmt. Nur der Swoop-Rider saß vermutlich auf dem falschen Bike.
> ...



Die Farben bestimmen unsere COOP-Partner also Craft und 66North. Aber keine Angst schwarz bleibt immer ein Modell, oder zumindest schwarz mit dezentem Dekor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1982 (6. August 2014)

Schorchy schrieb:


> Mich interessiert das Slide 150 9.0 HD und ich würde es gern mal auf einem dieser schönen Bilder sehen.


Würd ich auch gern aber irgendwie werden wir ignoriert


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. August 2014)

edi6800 schrieb:


> Moin Florian,
> Urlaub des Wissenden möglicherweise schon beendet?


Es wurde beim Black Sin an der Zugführung gearbeitet. Unten im Rahmen kommt kein Carbonröhrchen mehr zum Einsatz, sondern ein Liner und ein offener Ausgang am Unterrohr. Diese Veränderung erleichtert die Wartung. Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## edi6800 (6. August 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Es wurde beim Black Sin an der Zugführung gearbeitet. Unten im Rahmen kommt kein Carbonröhrchen mehr zum Einsatz, sondern ein Liner und ein offener Ausgang am Unterrohr. Diese Veränderung erleichtert die Wartung. Viele Grüße, Florian


Besten Dank für die Auskunft!!!
LG


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. August 2014)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> Würd ich auch gern aber irgendwie werden wir ignoriert



Anderer Thread, andere Fotos...


----------



## siebenacht (6. August 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Die Farben bestimmen unsere COOP-Partner also Craft und 66North. Aber keine Angst schwarz bleibt immer ein Modell, oder zumindest schwarz mit dezentem Dekor.Anhang anzeigen 311183



Die neuen Dekore find ick jut. Sieht wesentlich hochwertiger aus als bisher, passt daher gut zu Radon.
Gruß 78


----------



## greg12 (6. August 2014)

~joe~ schrieb:


> Ich finde auf der offiziellen Mavic Seite (und auch sonst im Netz) keinen Crossroc XL Laufradsatz sondern nur Pedale mit dem Namen bzw. den Crossroc WTS Laufradsatz mit eben 19mm Innenbreite der für XC und Race angeboten wird.
> Wo finde ich den die Spezifikationen zu eurem? Wenn man schon nix bei Mavic direkt findet
> 
> Meint ihr vieleicht den Crossmax XL?


denke auch die meinen den crossmax xl und nicht den crossroc! eine verwendung der crossmax xl felge als grundlage für eine custom crossroc xl lrs wird schon alleine aufgrund der anderen speichen, nippel und speichenanzahl unmöglich funktionieren!
nur am foto des 9.0hd ist offenbar der crossroc montiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1982 (6. August 2014)

@Rothaarsteiger schau mal auf Seite neun hier , da wird das Slide als 160 Carbon vorgestellt .
Bin jetzt grad etwas verwirt!


----------



## ChrisStahl (6. August 2014)




----------



## ChrisStahl (6. August 2014)

Swoop 6.0 1999,- Slide 9.0 HD 2699,- Slide 9.0 2499,- Black Sin 8.0 1999,-


----------



## Foxi1988 (6. August 2014)

@Radon-Bikes @ChrisStahl 

Das Schwarz blaue 175er Swoop ist doch das 7.0 oder?
Hat das Fox Kashima verbaut?
Bei euren kurzen Modell-Specs für 2015 stand nämlich nix von Kashima...

Beste Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. August 2014)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> @Rothaarsteiger schau mal auf Seite neun hier , da wird das Slide als 160 Carbon vorgestellt .
> Bin jetzt grad etwas verwirt!



Verwirrung beseitigt?  

Mal eine andere Frage: Vielleicht habe ich es auch verpennt, aber hat die Pike am Slide HD 160 oder 150 mm?


----------



## bik3rid3r (6. August 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Verwirrung beseitigt?
> 
> Mal eine andere Frage: Vielleicht habe ich es auch verpennt, aber hat die Pike am Slide HD 160 oder 150 mm?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/12198285


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. August 2014)

Habe ich gesehen, danke! Aber wieviel mm hat die Gabel denn nun? Steht nirgends. Ich tippe ja in Slide-E-Tradition auf 160 mm, weiß es aber nicht.


----------



## benjei (6. August 2014)

Mich würde auch brennend der Unterschied des HD zu den normalen 150 650B Slides interessieren! Geht es deutlich mehr Richtung AM-Plus/Enduro als die "normalen Slides" oder muss man doch zum 160er 650B Carbon Slide greifen wenn man Enduro-Feeling haben will? Ist das HD z.B. mit besseren/größeren Bremsen ausgestattet?

Ist das HD das "offizielle" Alu-Rahmen-Enduro von Radon?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. August 2014)

Auf den ersten Blick scheint das HD die neuen SRAM-Guide-Bremsen zu haben, während ich am 9.0 auch an den Bremsen XT vermute.


----------



## wilde_kerle (6. August 2014)

Hi,
habe ich das 2015er ZR Race etwa übersehen ?
Wie sehen da die Farbvarianten aus ?

Viele Grüße aus dem Rheinland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxi1988 (6. August 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick scheint das HD die neuen SRAM-Guide-Bremsen zu haben, während ich am 9.0 auch an den Bremsen XT vermute.


100 Punkte...

Das Slide 150 bleibt als Einstiegsvariante in 26" erhalten (auch ein tolles Ladylike!) Fox 34, Fox Dämpfer, XT, SRAM GUIDE 180/180, Race Face Parts, Sun Ringlè, Lobby Nic 1599,- !!!
Euer Favorit das 8.0 jetzt mit dem neuen 650 B Rahmen trotz der erheblichen Verbesserungen kostet nach wie vor 1999,-:
Revelation RL2P QR15, Monarch RT3, XT, XT Bremse 180, Selle Sattel, Ergongriffe, Stealth, Crossrock XL mit Hans Dampf,
eine Ausstattung die Bodo gewählt hat mit seiner Vorgabe: solide, funktionell, detailorientiert, leicht, optimales PL.
Kommt in diversen Farbkombis
Das 9.0 FOX 34 Talas FIT, FOX PL Float, Stealth, XT kpl., DT M1700 Spline, Nobby Nic, 2499,-
diverse Farbkombis
Das 9.0 green Monster "limited Edition" wie Bild: mit Turbine 22/36 und DT XM 1501 2599,-
Das 9.0 HD Pike, Monarch, XO 22/36, SRAM GUIDE 180/180, Stealth, Crossrock mit Hans Dampf
2699,-
Das Big Bike 10.0 2999,- kommt mit FOX 34 Talas FIT, Fox Dämpfer speziell Bodo, XT, Turbine 22/36, Crossmax XL, Nobby Nic


----------



## bik3rid3r (6. August 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Habe ich gesehen, danke! Aber wieviel mm hat die Gabel denn nun? Steht nirgends. Ich tippe ja in Slide-E-Tradition auf 160 mm, weiß es aber nicht.


Naja es heißt " Slide 150 26/650B 9.0 HD" somit wird es 150mm FW haben, denke ich.
Wenn wir grad dabei sind: Wofür steht das "HD"? Für Hans Dampf wird es ja wohl nicht stehen


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. August 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Naja es heißt " Slide 150 26/650B 9.0 HD" somit wird es 150mm FW haben, denke ich.
> Wenn wir grad dabei sind: Wofür steht das "HD"? Für Hans Dampf wird es ja wohl nicht stehen


Hau drauf!
High Density!
Hodo Drobst!


----------



## Foxi1988 (6. August 2014)

hard drive


----------



## Pidi1990 (6. August 2014)

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit schon einmal nach einem Nachfolger des Slide E1 mit ner 160er Pike gefragt und wurde von einem Forenmitglied mit dem Slide 150 26/650B 9.0 HD vertöstet, welches mir aber mehr nach einem Nachfolger des Slide 150 10.0 ausschaut. Eine Stellungnahme seitens Radon ob im Endurobereich mit ner 160mm Gabel noch was kommt wäre sehr interessant oder sagt man dazu momentan nichts da diese Modelle erst im Frühjahr erscheinen werden. Würde mich über eine Antwort von Radon freuen.


----------



## Lello999 (7. August 2014)

Gibt es denn auch schon Bilder vom Skeen 8.0? Da bin ich ja gespannt welches es nächstes Jahr wird!


----------



## Mopf84 (7. August 2014)

Man kommt sich mit der kommenden Frage schon doof vor, wenn hier alle über die 2k, 3k oder 4k teuren Modelle reden. Ich aber als Einsteiger interessierte mich eher für das ZR Team 7.0. Gibt es dort schon Infos zur Ausstattung und den Preis? Kann jemand helfen? 

---------

Update: Ja, ja. Jetzt find ich mit der Suche was.

7.0 799,- RS Recon Gold, XT, Shimano BRM 506 180/160 Bremsen, Race Face Parts


----------



## BODOPROBST (7. August 2014)

Mopf84 schrieb:


> Man kommt sich mit der kommenden Frage schon doof vor, wenn hier alle über die 2k, 3k oder 4k teuren Modelle reden. Ich aber als Einsteiger interessierte mich eher für das ZR Team 7.0. Gibt es dort schon Infos zur Ausstattung und den Preis? Kann jemand helfen?
> 
> ---------
> 
> ...


Schau mal hier auf Seite 11 Bericht 271. Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (7. August 2014)

Pidi1990 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor einiger Zeit schon einmal nach einem Nachfolger des Slide E1 mit ner 160er Pike gefragt und wurde von einem Forenmitglied mit dem Slide 150 26/650B 9.0 HD vertöstet, welches mir aber mehr nach einem Nachfolger des Slide 150 10.0 ausschaut. Eine Stellungnahme seitens Radon ob im Endurobereich mit ner 160mm Gabel noch was kommt wäre sehr interessant oder sagt man dazu momentan nichts da diese Modelle erst im Frühjahr erscheinen werden. Würde mich über eine Antwort von Radon freuen.


das Hard Drive hat eine 160er Gabel und ein darauf abgestimmten Monarch +. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (7. August 2014)

Die Woche kommen noch die ZR Teams und die ZR Race Bilder, Rennrad und die ersten Cross und Trekkingbilder. 
Wir haben für 2015 auch ein schickes ZR Ebike.


----------



## Pidi1990 (7. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> das Hard Drive hat eine 160er Gabel und ein darauf abgestimmten Monarch +. Gruß Bodo



Dann schaut das ganze schon schwer nach einem Traumbike aus. Gute Arbeit. Erfährt man noch was es mit dem 26/650B im Namen auf sich hat? Wird ein 26 zoll Hinterrad verbaut?


----------



## help (7. August 2014)

Pidi1990 schrieb:


> Dann schaut das ganze schon schwer nach einem Traumbike aus. Gute Arbeit. Erfährt man noch was es mit dem 26/650B im Namen auf sich hat? Wird ein 26 zoll Hinterrad verbaut?


 Yep, vorne 27,5" hinten 26". War Bodos Idee


----------



## Pidi1990 (7. August 2014)

Hoffe es gab dafür keine Abänderungen am Hinterbau des Rades und die Option auch ein 27,5 zoll Hinterrad zu montieren bleibt erhalten. Wobei wenn durch ein kleineres Hinterrad die Kettenstrebe verkürzt wurde, wäre dies auch sehr reizvoll. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. August 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Verwirrung beseitigt?
> 
> Mal eine andere Frage: Vielleicht habe ich es auch verpennt, aber hat die Pike am Slide HD 160 oder 150 mm?


Hallo Rothaarsteiger, die Pike hat 150mm, so steht es in unseren offiziellen Listen. Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## Flitschbirne (7. August 2014)

Gibt es auch schon Bilder vom Slide Carbon 650B (Black/Turbine Green) mit X01?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1982 (7. August 2014)

Gibt's dann kein reines 650 b Slide mit RS Pike ? Nur hinten 26 und vorne 650 b ?


----------



## Pidi1990 (7. August 2014)

Mal eine andere Frage: Vielleicht habe ich es auch verpennt, aber hat die Pike am Slide HD 160 oder 150 mm?


Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo Rothaarsteiger, die Pike hat 150mm, so steht es in unseren offiziellen Listen. Viele Grüße, Florian





BODOPROBST schrieb:


> das Hard Drive hat eine 160er Gabel und ein darauf abgestimmten Monarch +. Gruß Bodo



Habt ihr da gerade zwei verschiedene Angaben zur verbauten Pike im Slide HD gemacht? Ist da jetzt ne 150er oder 160er Pike drin?


----------



## tommy_86 (7. August 2014)

Pidi1990 schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage: Vielleicht habe ich es auch verpennt, aber hat die Pike am Slide HD 160 oder 150 mm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



160er, hat Bodo doch geschrieben... und das mit dem 26/650b Slide bezieht sich doch auf das Swoop und nicht auf das Slide, oder irre ich mich, ich glaube nicht 

Grüße


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (7. August 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo Rothaarsteiger, die Pike hat 150mm, so steht es in unseren offiziellen Listen. Viele Grüße, Florian



Danke, Florian! 

Bodo spricht aber von 160 mm. Einigt euch!


----------



## Scholte (7. August 2014)

Ich habe gerade einfach mal den Durchmesser der Laufräder auf dem Bild verglichen.

Wenn das Foto im Rechten Winkel entstanden ist dann passt Bodos aussage, dass das Slide 150 9.0 HD 26/650B zwei verschiedene Laufradgrößen besitzt.

Bleibt nur die Frage welchen Federweg die Gabel besitzt.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. August 2014)

Das Slide steht komplett auf 27,5er Räder, nur beim Swoop wird es eine 26/27,5 Variante Geben...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Pidi1990 (7. August 2014)

Wenn das Slide 150 9.0 HD 26/650B auf zwei 27,5 zoll Laufrädern steht verstehe ich die Namensgebung nicht, aber mir soll's recht sein. Viel wichtiger ist welche Gabel in diesem Bike verbaut ist (150mm oder 160mm), oder seit ihr euch da noch nicht so sicher?


----------



## Fact (7. August 2014)

vielleicht gibt's das Rad ja in 26er und in 650B Ausführung....


----------



## Daniel1982 (7. August 2014)

Also Slide 150 9.0 HD vorne wie hinten 650 b federweg vorne mit Pike 160 und hinten am Monarch + 150mm !
Ist das jetzt so richtig um das Thema Federweg bzw. Laufradgröße abzuschließen!


----------



## ChrisStahl (7. August 2014)

ZR Team 29" 8.0 anth/orange 999,- ZR Team 29" 7.0 699,- ZR Race 29" 6.0 black/green 999,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (7. August 2014)

ZR Team 27.5 7.0 in weiss und schwarz 799,- ZR Team 27.5 8.0 LE 999,-


----------



## ChrisStahl (7. August 2014)

R1 New 5.0 Ultegra 1199,-


----------



## Nezzar (7. August 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> R1 New 5.0 Ultegra 1199,-Anhang anzeigen 311533


Geilo. Heißer Kandidat für meine geplante Rennradanschaffung im Herbst. Wann sollen die neuen Rennräder ca. verfügbar sein? Auch so wie die MTBs, Sep/Okt?


----------



## malteknalte (7. August 2014)

Hallo miteinander, 
Das ZR Team 7.0 650B wird es nur schwarz und weiss geben? Wenn ja, wird das hellblaue 2014 ZR Team 7.0 26 noch reduziert ?
Gruß Malte


----------



## benjei (7. August 2014)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> Also Slide 150 9.0 HD vorne wie hinten 650 b federweg vorne mit Pike 160 und hinten am Monarch + 150mm !
> Ist das jetzt so richtig um das Thema Federweg bzw. Laufradgröße abzuschließen!


Das hätte ich gerne von Radon nochmal bestätigt denn ein Laufradmix an einem Slide wäre nichts für mich.


----------



## mazola01 (7. August 2014)

Hi Radon Team,

Was wird denn das swoop 175 6.0 wiegen? 
Ist das eine solo air gabel? 
Hab bei dem Dämpfer auch so meine Bedenken.... Im bikepark wird der schon am Limit sein oder?


----------



## Daniel1982 (7. August 2014)

benjei schrieb:


> Das hätte ich gerne von Radon nochmal bestätigt denn ein Laufradmix an einem Slide wäre nichts für mich.


Ja um eine Bestätigung geht's mir ja !
Bei einem laufradmix bin ich definitiv raus.
Schade das auch nur ein Model mit RS Pike angeboten wird !


----------



## dickewanne (7. August 2014)

Tja, ich warte noch bis heute auf eine Antwort warum die Reba-Gabel aus dem Team 7.0 geflogen ist.. muss wohl sone selektive Sache sein.


----------



## tommy_86 (7. August 2014)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> Ja um eine Bestätigung geht's mir ja !
> Bei einem laufradmix bin ich definitiv raus.
> Schade das auch nur ein Model mit RS Pike angeboten wird !



Wurde doch eine Seite zuvor bestätigt... 
"Das Slide steht komplett auf 27,5er Räder, nur beim Swoop wird es eine 26/27,5 Variante Geben...

Gruß, Andi"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. August 2014)

@dickewanne:
die Reba ist zwar aus dem ZR Team 7.0 raus und wird von einer Recon Gold ersetzt, dafür wird das Bike aber auch 50 € günstiger und kommt mit den sehr hochwertigen und bissigen Shimano 506 Servo Wave Bremsen als Upgrade, sollte ein guter Tausch sein.

RADON Team


----------



## dickewanne (8. August 2014)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Bandito76 (9. August 2014)

Wird es denn auch ein neues ZR Race 29 8.0 geben...????


----------



## ChrisStahl (9. August 2014)

Bandito76 schrieb:


> Wird es denn auch ein neues ZR Race 29 8.0 geben...????



Klar - 1499,-
FOX 32 CTD Remote FIT, XT, XT Disc 180/160, FSA Orbit, Syntace, Mavic Crossride, Rocket Ron,


----------



## Daniel1982 (9. August 2014)

@ChrisStahl wird es das Slide 9.0 HD auch mit anderen Decals geben zb. blau ?


----------



## Foxi1988 (9. August 2014)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> @ChrisStahl wird es das Slide 9.0 HD auch mit anderen Decals geben zb. blau wie das 2014 Slide 160 Carbon?



Negativ!
hier die Farben der 2015er Bikes
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/2015-farben-radon-bikes.716057/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1982 (9. August 2014)

Schade wenn ich mich für Radon entscheiden sollte muss ich die Decals abkratze


----------



## Canyon-Freak (9. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

weis jemand, ab wann die 2015ner Modelle bestellbar sind? Im speziellen geht es um ein Scart Crossbike.

Danke & Gruß


----------



## llsergio (9. August 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @dickewanne:
> die Reba ist zwar aus dem ZR Team 7.0 raus und wird von einer Recon Gold ersetzt, dafür wird das Bike aber auch 50 € günstiger und kommt mit den sehr hochwertigen und bissigen Shimano 506 Servo Wave Bremsen als Upgrade, sollte ein guter Tausch sein.
> 
> RADON Team



50€ günstiger!? Kostet doch auch 699€ wie im Vorjahr...


----------



## ChrisStahl (9. August 2014)

llsergio schrieb:


> 50€ günstiger!? Kostet doch auch 699€ wie im Vorjahr...


----------



## FrozenIdentity (9. August 2014)

Und dürfte man fragen wieviel kg das Radon Swoop 175 6.0 wiegt ?
Kommt dort auch eine Luftgabel/Dämpfer zum Einsatz?
Welche Reifengröße hat das Swoop 27,5x?

Ansosnten sieht sehr schick aus besonders gefällt mir das die Züge nach innen verlegt worden sind sieht viel besser aus.
Ich finde es auch echt super das ihr soviele hochwertige Komponenten für einen soguten Preis reinpackt findet man nirgendwo anders 

Edit: Kann mich nur nicht entscheiden entweder das Swoop wie oben genannt oder das Slide 150 8.0.
Fahren in Bike Parks werde ich nicht höchstens mal auf einer selbstgebauten im Wald aber ansosnten eher schnelle bergabfahren durch wald oder schotter


----------



## Foxi1988 (9. August 2014)

FrozenIdentity schrieb:


> Und dürfte man fragen wieviel kg das Radon Swoop 175 6.0 wiegt ?
> Kommt dort auch eine Luftgabel/Dämpfer zum Einsatz?
> Welche Reifengröße hat das Swoop 27,5x?
> 
> ...



Das 2014er hat 15 kg...
Das ist die Ausstattung des 2015er:
Swoop 175 6.0 1999,- Lyrik, Monarch, XT, Turbine 22/36, DT1900 Spline, Hans Dampf 2.35 Kevlaer
--> also ja "Luftgabel/Dämpfer"
Reifengröße ist 26 zoll


----------



## magel (9. August 2014)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> 100 Punkte...
> 
> Das Slide 150 bleibt als Einstiegsvariante in 26" erhalten (auch ein tolles Ladylike!) Fox 34, Fox Dämpfer, XT, SRAM GUIDE 180/180, Race Face Parts, Sun Ringlè, Lobby Nic 1599,- !!!
> Euer Favorit das 8.0 jetzt mit dem neuen 650 B Rahmen trotz der erheblichen Verbesserungen kostet nach wie vor 1999,-:
> ...



Hat das 9.0 wirklich eine FOX 34 verbaut? Oder ist das einfach nur ein Tippfehler...


----------



## FrozenIdentity (9. August 2014)

Okay danke.
Das kann eigentlich nicht sein magel da ich noch nie ein Fully von radon gesehen habe was für 1599€ eine Fox 34 verbaut hat


----------



## FrozenIdentity (9. August 2014)

Bodo kannst du mir vielleicht sagen wie schwer das Swoop 175 6.0 ist da ich dann jetzt schnell planen müsste.
Im Bikepark fahre ich eigentlich nicht aber im Wald geht es immer schnell und holprig zu und Berge gibt es bei uns auch genug daher müsste ich das wissen obsn Slide 150 8.0 oder das Swoop wird.


----------



## sefu (9. August 2014)

Hallo liebes Radon-Team,
wir waren heute bei euch im Shop und sind leider nicht fündig geworden, weil viele Bikes aus der aktuellen Saison schon weg sind.
Deshalb meine Fragen zu den neuen Bikes:
Wo liegt der Unterschied in Geometrie und Ausstattung zwischen dem ZR Team 8.0 und dem ZR Race 6.0?
Ich nehme an, dass das ZR Team eine etwas gemütlichere Geometrie hat und damit für uns ans Anfänger besser geeignet sein sollte?

Gibt es beide Bikes auch noch in anderen Farben als auf den hier geposteten Fotos (anth/orange bzw. black/green). Falls ja, gibt es dazu auch schon Fotos?

Ab wann kann man die Bikes bestellen bzw. bei euch im Shop direkt kaufen?

Über eine Antwort würden wir uns sehr freuen!
Danke und viele Grüße!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrozenIdentity (9. August 2014)

sefu schrieb:


> Ab wann kann man die Bikes bestellen bzw. bei euch im Shop direkt kaufen?



Kaufen kann man sie im September aber wann genau weiß ich auch nicht.
Warte auf das 2015 Swoop 175 bzw das Slide 150


----------



## Foxi1988 (9. August 2014)

Wennst nie in den Bikepark fährst würd ich lieber das Slide nehmen. 15 Kilos sind nicht so leicht.


FrozenIdentity schrieb:


> Okay danke.
> Das kann eigentlich nicht sein magel da ich noch nie ein Fully von radon gesehen habe was für 1599€ eine Fox 34 verbaut hat



Er meinte das 9er und das kostet 2.5 mille...


----------



## Willi777 (9. August 2014)

Kann ich irgendwo die Haupt ausstattungsmerkmale des ZR Team 7.0 29 erfahren? Steht Grad auf meiner Liste weit oben.

- Recon Gold
- Shimano 506
- Schaltung?
-Kurbel?

Kann man eigentlich auf der Messe direkt kaufen?


----------



## Bandito76 (10. August 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Klar - 1499,-
> FOX 32 CTD Remote FIT, XT, XT Disc 180/160, FSA Orbit, Syntace, Mavic Crossride, Rocket Ron,



Danke für die Info's zum neuen ZR Race 29 8.0!
Wie kommt es das im neuen Bike anstatt einer Rock Shox Gabel nun eine von Fox verbaut wird...?

Und das wichtigste: Bilda, Ich will Bilda 
Also wenn es das Bike schon in neuer Aufmachung irgendwo zu sehen gibt, dann her damit und zeigt mal was!


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. August 2014)

sefu schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Radon-Team,
> wir waren heute bei euch im Shop und sind leider nicht fündig geworden, weil viele Bikes aus der aktuellen Saison schon weg sind.
> Deshalb meine Fragen zu den neuen Bikes:
> Wo liegt der Unterschied in Geometrie und Ausstattung zwischen dem ZR Team 8.0 und dem ZR Race 6.0?
> ...


Die Geo des ZR Team ist nicht Unbedingt nur für Anfänger sondern einfach für alle die keinen Racer sondern einen Tour
Bike mit durchaus Sportlichen Ansätzen wollen. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Mopf84 (10. August 2014)

Dann reicht das 29er 7.0 Team für die ersten Marathon-Rennen? Die sind zumindest für 2015 geplant. Und als Beginner macht es schon einen Unterschied, ob man 699,- oder 999.- zahlt .


----------



## Goromo (10. August 2014)

Wird das neuen Slide 150 AL 8.0 tatschechlig mit das Revelation gabel geliefert ?.
Wen ich gut verstehe ist dieser Gabel mit 32mm Röhre ausgestattet.
Reicht das für den AM / Enduro Bereich.

 Entschuldige für den slechten Deutsch (Nachbar aus dem Westen)


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. August 2014)

Goromo schrieb:


> Wird das neuen Slide 150 AL 8.0 tatschechlig mit das Revelation gabel geliefert ?.
> Wen ich gut verstehe ist dieser Gabel mit 32mm Röhre ausgestattet.
> Reicht das für den AM / Enduro Bereich.
> 
> Entschuldige für den slechten Deutsch (Nachbar aus dem Westen)


Ja mit der Revelation geht das Bike klar Richtung AM und nicht Enduro dafür gibt es ja das HD. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Willi777 (10. August 2014)

Paar Stichworte zu meinen Fragen möglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lello999 (11. August 2014)

Gibt es denn schon Bilder vom Skeen 8.0?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. August 2014)

FrozenIdentity schrieb:


> Okay danke.
> Das kann eigentlich nicht sein magel da ich noch nie ein Fully von radon gesehen habe was für 1599€ eine Fox 34 verbaut hat


Hallo, am Slide 26 LE verbauen wir eine Fox 34 Float Gabel, Preis liegt bei 1.599,- EUR. Das 9.0 ist teurer... Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. August 2014)

Willi777 schrieb:


> Kann ich irgendwo die Haupt ausstattungsmerkmale des ZR Team 7.0 29 erfahren? Steht Grad auf meiner Liste weit oben.
> 
> - Recon Gold
> - Shimano 506
> ...


Hallo Willi777, das ZR Team 29 7.0 ist mit der Rock Shox XC32, einer Deore-Schaltgruppe mit XT-Schaltwerk und Shimano BR-M506 Bremsen ausgestattet. Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## Willi777 (11. August 2014)

Also die recon Gold nicht für das 29er....


----------



## Mopf84 (11. August 2014)

Heißt das auch, dass bis auf das Schaltwerk, was XT ist, alle anderen Komponenten Deore sind?


----------



## ChrisStahl (11. August 2014)

Bodo´s neuste Rennwaffe: Das neue Ignite mit dem 1170gr Alu Rahmen, wiegt in der kleinsten Grösse ab 6.9 Kg mit Ultegra, Carbon Lenker, Carbon Stütze und Vollcarbongabel und Ksyrium Elite und SLR. Kostet schlappe 1799,- als Kampfansage.

Das Slide 150 27.5 10.0 kostet 2999,- in einer sehr ausgewogenen Ausstattung.
Das Slide Carbon 160 27.5 mal als 8.0 2999,- und X01 3399,-.
Wir haben Selle Sättel SLR und Flite spendiert, Ergo Gel Griffe und bessere Laufräder.
Farben wie gewünscht ohne Schnickschnack Dekore.
Eure Meinung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edi6800 (11. August 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Bodys neuste Rennwaffe: Das neue Ignite mit dem 1170gr Alu Rahmen, wiegt in der kleinsten Grösse ab 6.9 Kg mit Ultegra, Carbon Lenker, Carbon Stütze und Vollcarbongabel und Ksyrium Elite und SLR. Kostet schlappe 1799,- als Kampfansage.
> Eure Meinung?



Da könnte sich zu Cyclocrosser und Hardtail zeitnah ja noch eine "Rennwaffe" gesellen... Habt Ihr auch ´ne Variante mit der Di2 und hydr. Scheibenbremsen im Portfolio?


----------



## Willi777 (11. August 2014)

Mir gefallen die Farbkombis.  Zwar nicht spektakulär und schrill, dafür auch nach nem Jahr noch gefällig und weiterverkaufbar 

Auch toll finde ich, dass ihr auf Vorschläge eingeht


----------



## Daniel1982 (11. August 2014)

@ChrisStahl die Decals vom Slide 160 Carbon sind echt gelungen hätt ich mir persönlich auch fürs Slide 150 650 b 9.0 HD gewünscht !
Ich kann mich mit dem Gelb/Orange nicht anfreunden.


----------



## bik3rid3r (11. August 2014)

Ich finde die Farbkombis ebenfalls gelungen. Schlicht und schön. Nur die gelben Mavic LRS engen den Spielraum für Farbkombinationen ziemlich ein. Ansonsten wirklich top, dass die LRS, Griffe und Sättel aufgewertet wurden. Schade, dass das nicht schon bei den  2014er Modellen gemacht wurde.


----------



## ChrisStahl (11. August 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Ich finde die Farbkombis ebenfalls gelungen. Schlicht und schön. Nur die gelben Mavic LRS engen den Spielraum für Farbkombinationen ziemlich ein. Ansonsten wirklich top, dass die LRS, Griffe und Sättel aufgewertet wurden. Schade, dass das nicht schon bei den  2014er Modellen gemacht wurde.



Hätten wir das bei den 14er gemacht, hätten wir es nicht bei den 15er machen können
Durch die super Abverkäufe der 14er besonders Black Sin  und 160 Carbon, können wir enger kalkulieren.
Ein Hammer werden vor allem die Cross und Trekkingmodelle, hier hat der Florian super Designs und Ausstattungen hinbekommen.


----------



## s-flo (11. August 2014)

Bin gerade auf folgende Seite gestoßen...

http://2014.radon-bikes.de

Dort sind bereits vereinzelt 2015er Bikes, einschließlich Specs und Bildern, zu finden


----------



## magel (11. August 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo, am Slide 26 LE verbauen wir eine Fox 34 Float Gabel, Preis liegt bei 1.599,- EUR. Das 9.0 ist teurer... Viele Grüße, Florian


 
Vielen Dank, ich meinte wirklich das 9.0 und nicht die kleine Version. Hatte mich gewundert, da ich keine Informationen auf der Website von fox zu einer passenden Gabel gefunden habe.

Gruß Magel


----------



## mtintel (11. August 2014)

s-flo schrieb:


> Bin gerade auf folgende Seite gestoßen...
> 
> http://2014.radon-bikes.de
> 
> Dort sind bereits vereinzelt 2015er Bikes, einschließlich Specs und Bildern, zu finden


Vorher ging es noch, aber wurde jetzt wohl off genommen


----------



## bik3rid3r (11. August 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Hätten wir das bei den 14er gemacht, hätten wir es nicht bei den 15er machen können
> Durch die super Abverkäufe der 14er besonders Black Sin  und 160 Carbon, können wir enger kalkulieren.
> Ein Hammer werden vor allem die Cross und Trekkingmodelle, hier hat der Florian super Designs und Ausstattungen hinbekommen.


Schon klar 
Meinte lediglich, dass ich mich darüber schon an meinem 2014er Slide gefreut hätte 
Ist aber auch so ein super Teil!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. August 2014)

s-flo schrieb:


> Bin gerade auf folgende Seite gestoßen...
> 
> http://2014.radon-bikes.de
> 
> Dort sind bereits vereinzelt 2015er Bikes, einschließlich Specs und Bildern, zu finden



Glückwunsch! Da hast du bereits einen kleinen Vorgeschmack auf unsere neue Homepage werfen dürfen. Wir geben Gas und versuchen, bis zur Eurobike mit dem Großteil der Seite fertig zu werden. An alle anderen: Ihr dürft weiter gespannt sein 

Gruß,

Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (11. August 2014)

Was packt ihr für Bremsen an die Carbon Slides? Bitte keine Formula...


----------



## ChrisStahl (11. August 2014)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Was packt ihr für Bremsen an die Carbon Slides? Bitte keine Formula...


Hi haben wir alles schon gepostet - XT und Guide


----------



## Flitschbirne (11. August 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Hi haben wir alles schon gepostet - XT und Guide



Großartig! BTW: Geht XT-Bremse mit Sram Shiftern über Matchmaker?


----------



## Saseral (11. August 2014)

@radon: Wieso gibt es das swoop denn nicht in xl/22“?


----------



## Willi777 (11. August 2014)

Also da ich noch nie auf der Messe war nochmal die Frage, ob man dort auch direkt Bikes kaufen kann, speziell das 29 er Team 7.0

Hintergrund ist der, dass es sowieso dieses wird und ich andernfalls bei Radon bestellen muss = Versandkosten und Wartezeiten. Da wäre es natürlich cool, gleich auf der Messe zugreifen zu können...


----------



## Foxi1988 (11. August 2014)

Glaub nicht dass man auf der Messe kaufen kann


----------



## magel (11. August 2014)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Glaub nicht dass man auf der Messe kaufen kann


Kannste auch nicht... zumindest sagt dies unser Freund google. Evtl. kannst du dir das Rad vorbestellen.


----------



## Germox (11. August 2014)

Nur gucken und staunen 
Wirst dich also noch ein wenig auf dein neues Bike gedulden müssen. 
Aber um so mehr freut man sich aufs Bike.


----------



## Goromo (11. August 2014)

Kann mann schon etwas sagen zum Farbenkombies des Slide 150 9.0.
Bleibt der Basis Schwartz oder darf Mann auch einen Weißes Rahmen erwarten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxi1988 (11. August 2014)

schau ein paar seiten vorher bzw in dem thread 2015 radonfarben oder wie der heißt...da wird dir geholfen


----------



## Goromo (11. August 2014)

Hallo Foxi1988

Dank für dein Antwort.
Wie in deinen thread angegeben wird der Slide 150 9.0 in verschiedene Farbenkombies angeboten.
Bis jetzt habe ich Schwartz rot und Schwartz Gold gesehen.
Bleibt Es dabei ?


----------



## s-flo (11. August 2014)

Soweit ich das verfolgt habe, wurden bisher noch bei keinem 2015er Modell Schaltungs-Komponenten von SRAM erwähnt.
Wird es ein ZR Race 29 mit SRAM-Ausstattung, analog zum 2014er 7.0, geben?


----------



## Foxi1988 (11. August 2014)

nein.
das Slide 150 9.0 gibts in black/gold und greenmonster. das slide 150 9.0 hd in black/yellow


----------



## ProbikerX (12. August 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Klar - 1499,-
> FOX 32 CTD Remote FIT, XT, XT Disc 180/160, FSA Orbit, Syntace, Mavic Crossride, Rocket Ron,


Hallo liebes Team,

gibt es denn dazu schon eine Gewichtsangabe?

Vielen Dank.;-)


----------



## haekel72 (12. August 2014)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Großartig! BTW: Geht XT-Bremse mit Sram Shiftern über Matchmaker?


Jepp, Matshi 14 von trickstuff! Habe ich verbaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (12. August 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Jepp, Matshi 14 von trickstuff! Habe ich verbaut!



Ah nice. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## ChrisStahl (12. August 2014)




----------



## ChrisStahl (12. August 2014)

Das Scart hat gefehlt!


----------



## valmal86 (12. August 2014)

Noch das ein oder andere Detail zum Slide HD wäre super:

welche Pike ist genau verbaut? 150/160 rct3 2 positon ....
welche Guide Bremse?
wieviel wird es ca. wiegen?
ein paar geo daten wären auch genial  (Reach/Stack/Kettenstrebenlänge/LW/SW)

Verstehe natürlich auch wenn das alles nicht verraten wird, aber freuen würds mich trotzdem


----------



## ChrisStahl (12. August 2014)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Noch das ein oder andere Detail zum Slide HD wäre super:
> 
> welche Pike ist genau verbaut? 150/160 rct3 2 positon ....
> welche Guide Bremse?
> ...


Pike 2 Position 150/160, Guide RS 180/180 CL 1Piece, Geo + Gewicht erst auf Homepage vor der Messe.


----------



## valmal86 (12. August 2014)

Kann man bei der Pike also wählen ob 160 oder 150?


----------



## ChrisStahl (12. August 2014)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Kann man bei der Pike also wählen ob 160 oder 150?


absenkbar


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. August 2014)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Kann man bei der Pike also wählen ob 160 oder 150?


Die 2 Position Pike ist absenkbar. Sobald 100-prozentig geklärt ist, welchen Federweg wir verbauen, werden wir diesen Thread aktualisieren. 
Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## valmal86 (12. August 2014)

Thx, war schon verwundert warum nur eine Absenkung um 10mm


----------



## ruedigold (12. August 2014)

@radon: welche Finanzierungsmöglichkeiten werden für 2015 angeboten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommy_77 (14. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
hab mich durch diesen Thread gelesen aber so richtig konnt ich mir die Angaben zu den unterschiedlichen Bikes nicht merken.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob es in der nächsten Saison ein Radon geben wird das diese Details besitzt?
MTB All-Mountain:
-  27.5“
-  XT Ausstattung (bis auf Kassette evtl.)
-  32 oder 34 Gabel
-  Federweg ab ca. 140mm (Allmountain)
-  30 Gänge
Kommt da etwas auf mich zu? 

Danke für die Hilfe!!


----------



## backstein689 (14. August 2014)

Tommy_77 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hab mich durch diesen Thread gelesen aber so richtig konnt ich mir die Angaben zu den unterschiedlichen Bikes nicht merken.
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob es in der nächsten Saison ein Radon geben wird das diese Details besitzt?
> MTB All-Mountain:
> ...



Alter falter, manchmal kann ich auch die Leute verstehen, die immer danach schreien, dass man die Suchfunktion benutzen soll.
Von 3 Seiten vorher:

Das Slide 150 bleibt als Einstiegsvariante in 26" erhalten (auch ein tolles Ladylike!) Fox 34, Fox Dämpfer, XT, SRAM GUIDE 180/180, Race Face Parts, Sun Ringlè, Lobby Nic 1599,- !!!
Euer Favorit das 8.0 jetzt mit dem neuen 650 B Rahmen trotz der erheblichen Verbesserungen kostet nach wie vor 1999,-:
Revelation RL2P QR15, Monarch RT3, XT, XT Bremse 180, Selle Sattel, Ergongriffe, Stealth, Crossrock XL mit Hans Dampf,
eine Ausstattung die Bodo gewählt hat mit seiner Vorgabe: solide, funktionell, detailorientiert, leicht, optimales PL.
Kommt in diversen Farbkombis
Das 9.0 FOX 34 Talas FIT, FOX PL Float, Stealth, XT kpl., DT M1700 Spline, Nobby Nic, 2499,-
diverse Farbkombis
Das 9.0 green Monster "limited Edition" wie Bild: mit Turbine 22/36 und DT XM 1501 2599,-
Das 9.0 HD Pike, Monarch, XO 22/36, SRAM GUIDE 180/180, Stealth, Crossrock mit Hans Dampf
2699,-
Das Big Bike 10.0 2999,- kommt mit FOX 34 Talas FIT, Fox Dämpfer speziell Bodo, XT, Turbine 22/36, Crossmax XL, Nobby Nic


----------



## Tommy_77 (14. August 2014)

backstein, danke für deine Post. Hab den Beitrag gelesen aber ich gebe zu...wohl nicht genau genug.
Klar, da stehts ja schon. Ich meine gelesen zu haben, das Slides zukünftig nur noch mit 2fach Kurbel montiert werden. Beim slide 8.0 ist das also nicht der Fall und es bleibt bei 3x10?


----------



## DerFeiner (14. August 2014)

Tommy_77 schrieb:


> backstein, danke für deine Post. Hab den Beitrag gelesen aber ich gebe zu...wohl nicht genau genug.
> Klar, da stehts ja schon. Ich meine gelesen zu haben, das Slides zukünftig nur noch mit 2fach Kurbel montiert werden. Beim slide 8.0 ist das also nicht der Fall und es bleibt bei 3x10?


 Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Hoffe 2-fach wird verbaut.


----------



## Tommy_77 (14. August 2014)

Tommy_77 schrieb:


> backstein, danke für deine Post. Hab den Beitrag gelesen aber ich gebe zu...wohl nicht genau genug.
> Klar, da stehts ja schon. Ich meine gelesen zu haben, das Slides zukünftig nur noch mit 2fach Kurbel montiert werden. Beim slide 8.0 ist das also nicht der Fall und es bleibt bei 3x10?


 
und ganz wichtig noch...welchen Federweg wird das 27.5 dann haben?


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (14. August 2014)

150 mm

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## c0rtez (14. August 2014)

Wirds in 2015 noch n Trekking/Urban Rad mit Nabenschaltung geben, so wie das TCS City?

Wollte evtl. im September Oktober das TCS City kaufen als normales Alltagsrad. Möchte in jedem Fall für den Alltag ne Nabenschaltung haben, wenn ihr keins mehr macht schlage ich wohl noch dieses Jahr zu.

Dann versuch ich übrigens mal n Rabatt raus zu schlagen bei Mittlerweile 3000€ für Räder und rund 1500€ für Zubehör und Teile sollte da wohl was drin sein, oder? Bisher noch nie n Rabatt eingefordert


----------



## Willi777 (14. August 2014)

Ich brauchte Info, ab wann die Bikes dann tatsächlich in Bonn zum Kauf stehen? Falls das erst gegen Jahresende der Fall ist, wäre mir das leider zu lange.


----------



## DerFeiner (14. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> In 6-10 Wochen. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cityracer (15. August 2014)

was haben wir denn hier für eine Laufradgröße?:






tres chic.


----------



## agadir (15. August 2014)

Cityracer schrieb:


> was haben wir denn hier für eine Laufradgröße?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am Bildschirm Durchmesser-Verhältnis Laufrad zu Kettenblatt gemessen .. Verhältnis legt 650B nahe (26" kann  man bei HT ja inzwischen ausschließen)


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. August 2014)

Bei dem Bike handelt es sich um das 26er Black Sin Lady. Von der Ausstattung her allerdings auch für die männliche Fraktion interessant, die noch weiterhin auf 26" setzen wollen 

Gruß, 

Andi


----------



## Cityracer (15. August 2014)

herrlich, jetzt muss Mann schon Damenräder in Erwägung ziehen um weiter gut bestückte 26er zu erwerben ;-)

aber gut, dass kein rosa dran is...

gibts da schon ne Stückliste + UVP?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. August 2014)

Hi Cityracer,

ein paar mehr Infos und Bilder gibt es im benachbarten "Black Sin" Thread auf der Seite 15...da wirst du sicherlich fündig werden 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## c0rtez (15. August 2014)

City racer passt, was is mit meiner Anfrage etwas weiter oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s4hne (17. August 2014)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen welches bike dies ist?
Sieht nach 29" aus.


----------



## s4hne (17. August 2014)

By the way, liebes Radon - Team, habt ihr noch ein 2014er Race ZR 650B 8.0 in 18". Ist leider ausverkauft. Ich würde auch ein Testbike oder Vorführmodell nehmen .


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (17. August 2014)

s4hne schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen welches bike dies ist?
> Sieht nach 29" aus.



Ich würde sagen, ein ZR Race 29.


----------



## Mopf84 (17. August 2014)

s4hne schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen welches bike dies ist?
> Sieht nach 29" aus.



Das neue ZR Race 29" 2015
6.0 Reba RL, XT, Crossone 999,-
7.0 Fox 32 Float CTD, XT, DT X1900 Spline, 1199,-
8.0 Fox 32 Float FIT, XT, Crossride 1499,-
10.0 Fox 32 Terralogic Kashima, XO, XO 180/160, DT X 1700 Spline, SLR Sattel 1999,-


----------



## s4hne (17. August 2014)

Wird es auch wieder ein 2015er Race ZR 650B geben?


----------



## mtintel (17. August 2014)

Vom Slide 150 mit 26 Zoll gibt es bis jetzt weder in der Männer noch Frauen Variante Bilder, oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## bik3rid3r (17. August 2014)

mtintel schrieb:


> Vom Slide 150 mit 26 Zoll gibt es bis jetzt weder in der Männer noch Frauen Variante Bilder, oder hab ich was übersehen?


Nein, hast meines Wissens nichts übersehen.


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (17. August 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Nein, hast meines Wissens nichts übersehen.



Doch habt ihr da was übersehen, vor 3 Seiten stand das hier...."Das Slide 150 bleibt als Einstiegsvariante in 26" erhalten (auch ein tolles Ladylike!) Fox 34, Fox Dämpfer, XT, SRAM GUIDE 180/180, Race Face Parts, Sun Ringlè, Lobby Nic 1599,- !!!"


----------



## mtintel (17. August 2014)

Sir Bike a lot schrieb:


> Doch habt ihr da was übersehen, vor 3 Seiten stand das hier...."Das Slide 150 bleibt als Einstiegsvariante in 26" erhalten (auch ein tolles Ladylike!) Fox 34, Fox Dämpfer, XT, SRAM GUIDE 180/180, Race Face Parts, Sun Ringlè, Lobby Nic 1599,- !!!"


Ich fragte nach Bildern  Von den 27,5 Slides gab es schon viele Bilder, von der 26er aber glaube ich noch nicht


----------



## s4hne (17. August 2014)

Wird es ein 2015er Modell des Race ZR 650B geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Bike a lot (17. August 2014)

mtintel schrieb:


> Ich fragte nach Bildern  Von den 27,5 Slides gab es schon viele Bilder, von der 26er aber glaube ich noch nicht


Oh Pardon, das hab ich nur übersehen ^^.


----------



## Resurrectionist (18. August 2014)

Hallo,

ich interessiere mich für ein Trekkingrad von Radon.
Ich habe ein wenig in diesem Forum gestöbert und gesehen, dass es bald eine neue Homepage geben wird und zeitgleich die neuen Modelle verkauft werden.

Da einige Bikes momentan rabattiert sind und viele andere Bikes von '14 nicht mehr in allen Größen vorhanden sind, frage ich mich, ob andere Bikes in dem Zuge des Vertriebs der neuen Modelle auch einen Rabatt erhalten!?!

Speziell geht es um folgendes Modell:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-tcs-7.0-disc-19689

Kann mir dazu jemand was verraten?
Soll ich noch ein paar Wochen warten?

Liebe Grüße
Sven


----------



## Tommy_77 (18. August 2014)

Hat jemand schon gelesen welche Version der Sram Guide an das Slide kommen soll? RSC oder eine kleinere?


----------



## bik3rid3r (18. August 2014)

Resurrectionist schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich interessiere mich für ein Trekkingrad von Radon.
> Ich habe ein wenig in diesem Forum gestöbert und gesehen, dass es bald eine neue Homepage geben wird und zeitgleich die neuen Modelle verkauft werden.
> ...



Also warten ist prinzipiell nie verkehrt 
Allerdings kann es natürlich sein, dass die Rabatte ausbleiben bzw. die Räder plötzlich weg sind. Ich würde einfach jeden Tag kurz checken, ob das Rad rabattiert wurde bzw ob es noch in der gewünschten Größe vorhanden ist. In beiden Fällen musst du natürlich zum rechten Zeitpunkt zuschlagen oder auf die neuen Modelle warten.


----------



## Willi777 (18. August 2014)

Das ist die Frage. Jeden Tag warten geht ein Tag Saison flöten. Und irgendwo wird immer irgendein besseres Angebot auftauchen. Im Herbst / Winter werden all die Bikes auf den Markt geworfen, die im Frühjahr voller Euphorie gekauft wurden, um dann festzustellen, dass man fürs Birken doch keine Zeit oder Muse hat

Mir geht es ähnlich, was das Warten angeht. Im Grunde möchte ich auf das neue ZR Team 7.0 29 warten. Sollte es nach der Eurobike aber länger als 4 Wochen bis zur Verfügbarkeit dauern, werde ich ein Gebrauchtes kaufen


----------



## Resurrectionist (19. August 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Also warten ist prinzipiell nie verkehrt
> Allerdings kann es natürlich sein, dass die Rabatte ausbleiben bzw. die Räder plötzlich weg sind. Ich würde einfach jeden Tag kurz checken, ob das Rad rabattiert wurde bzw ob es noch in der gewünschten Größe vorhanden ist. In beiden Fällen musst du natürlich zum rechten Zeitpunkt zuschlagen oder auf die neuen Modelle warten.


Ich schau auch schon seit einer Woche mind. jeden Tag auf die HP!


----------



## Schiltrac (19. August 2014)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir evtl das neue Slide X01 bestellen wenn dann die neue Seite online ist.

Ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob mir vorne ein 30t Kettenblatt reicht und X01 KB gibt keine mit 28t.

Ich habe dann dieses DirectMount Kettenblatt gefunden: http://www.veloplus.ch/AlleProdukte...rcetMountGXPKettenblatt28ZaehnevonCROMAG.aspx (ich glaube das Bild auf der Homepage passt nicht ganz zum Produkt)

Ich wollte fragen, ab das so passt? Hat ein DM Kettenblatt die genau die gleiche Kettenlinie wie ein normales KB auf einem Spider?
Sprich: passt dass dann mit der Kettenführung am Radon noch?


Ach und noch was: bin 190 gross mit einer SL von 92. Brauche Bike nur für Touren hier in den Alpen. Also sollte xl passen, oder?

Grüsse


----------



## Goromo (19. August 2014)

Wird dass neue Slide 9.0 schon mit den 2015 Talas Fit ausgestattet ?


----------



## motoair (19. August 2014)

Sry, kommt nicht wieder vor! War mein erster Beitrag im Forum...
Steht nun unter "Erfahrung mit Radon".

Sportliche Grüsse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickewanne (20. August 2014)

wow. danke.


----------



## Bandito76 (20. August 2014)

Krasse Nummer... Ich habe gerade mein zweites Radon bestellt und kann nichts negatives berichten - allerdings hatte ich auch noch keinen Garantiefall.
Das am Bike mal was kaputt geht, das mag sein... Radon wird nicht jede Speiche einzeln röntgen wollen/können. Wenn dann aber so mit Reklamationen - egal ob berechtigt oder nicht - umgegangen wird, das ist schon heftig.
Aber hier sind ja Radon-Leute mit am Start, ich bin mal gespannt wie die den Fall bewerten und bin auf Statements gespannt.


----------



## mazola01 (20. August 2014)

Und was hat das bei den modellneuheiten zu suchen?


----------



## raptora (20. August 2014)

Kommt auch immer drauf an wen man am Telefon erwischt.
Nach 3 Pfeifen bin ich dann mal an eine kompetente Dame weiterverbunden worden
die mir Ruck-Zuck weitergeholfen hat und alles zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit erledigt hat.

Sehr freundlich war sie noch dazu. 

Ich habe schon öfter gemerkt das man bei Radon entweder an eine Riesenluftpumpe geraten kann oder mit Glück an die Kompetenz auf 2 Beinen.

Das ist aber in vielen grossen Firmen nicht anders, kann nicht jeder 50 Einsteins beschäftigen.


----------



## Louis1979 (20. August 2014)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Und was hat das bei den modellneuheiten zu suchen?


Tut mir ja auch leid für ihn, aber das habe ich mich auch gefragt.


----------



## Hoermel (20. August 2014)

Hallo motoair
Was bei Dir war, ist nicht schön.
Aber gehört nicht in Modellneuheiten.
Man will hier neues erfahren und sehen umd sollte nicht mißbraucht werden.
Dafür gibt es andere Themenbereiche.

Ich freue mich auf die neue Modelle und würde gerene noch mehr Bilder sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlitzeKleine (20. August 2014)

Weiß jemand schon, ab wann man die neuen Modelle in Bonn begutachten kann??


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (20. August 2014)

Ja, weiß eigentlich jeder, er hier mitliest. Nächste Woche auf der Messe, übernächste Woche im Laden, schrieb Chris Stahl dieser Tage noch.


----------



## KlitzeKleine (20. August 2014)

Ich lese regelmäßig mit aber kann ja mal vorkommen, dass man was verpasst!
Trotzdem danke für die Info!


----------



## llsergio (21. August 2014)

Werden heute die neuen Bikes auf der Homepage veröffentlicht?


----------



## Flitschbirne (21. August 2014)

Laut Facebook ja...


----------



## magel (21. August 2014)

Jetzt wohl doch erst morgen.


----------



## Flitschbirne (21. August 2014)

Die reden da aber nur vom Print-Magazin...


----------



## mamu89 (21. August 2014)

ich find das einfach nur komisch was Radon da macht, sagen die homepage geht heute on.... oh pustekuchen


----------



## Flitschbirne (21. August 2014)

Sie haben keine Uhrzeit gesagt


----------



## mamu89 (21. August 2014)

wenn mans genau nimmt schon, auf Facebook zumindest. sie haben gesagt in 48 h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magel (21. August 2014)

morgen ab ca. 15 Uhr wird die Seite laut Facebook online gehen.


----------



## d0zer (21. August 2014)

Wird es die neuen Modelle in der Filiale in Bonn zum Kaufen geben? Und wenn ja, auch in allen Größen und einer größeren Menge?


----------



## Flitschbirne (21. August 2014)

Steht glaube ich ne Seite vorher. Eine Woche nach Eurobike stehen die Bikes im Laden...


----------



## Louis1979 (21. August 2014)

d0zer schrieb:


> Wird es die neuen Modelle in der Filiale in Bonn zum Kaufen geben? Und wenn ja, auch in allen Größen und einer größeren Menge?


Das ist keine Filiale, Radon hat dort seinen Sitz.
Und bei BikeDiscount werden, sobald verfügbar, alle Bikes fahrbar sein, aber nicht alle in allen Größen.
Und die verfügbare Menge ist schon bei Beginn der Saison festgelegt, da es ein Direktversender ist, ohne Hersteller-Importeuer-Händler, also solange der Vorrat reicht.


----------



## Pidi1990 (22. August 2014)

Ich glaub die neue Homepage von Radon hat "Lieferverzögerungen". Wenn das mal kein schlechtes Omen für die Verfügbarkeit der neuen Modelle ist.


----------



## Air-Wastl (22. August 2014)

Bei mir geht's!
Zwar noch langsam aber man kann schon auf Entdeckungsreise gehen.

MFG


----------



## Nezzar (22. August 2014)

Pidi1990 schrieb:


> Ich glaub die neue Homepage von Radon hat "Lieferverzögerungen". Wenn das mal kein schlechtes Omen für die Verfügbarkeit der neuen Modelle ist.


Ach, dann wär sie auch das erste Software-Produkt das jemals ohne Probleme gelauncht wurde 

Übrigens sehr mutig von Radon, das am Freitag Nachmittag zu machen. Bei uns werden Freitag grundsätzlich keine Live-Schaltungen durchgeführt. Bei Problemen hat da nämlich keiner Bock länger zu bleiben


----------



## Pidi1990 (22. August 2014)

Kaum gemotzt schon online, danke.


----------



## Air-Wastl (22. August 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> ... Bei uns werden Freitag grundsätzlich keine Live-Schaltungen durchgeführt. Bei Problemen hat da nämlich keiner Bock länger zu bleiben...



Bei uns auch nicht, denn irgendwie geht immer was schief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pidi1990 (22. August 2014)

Laut Homepage hat das Alu Slide 27.5 9.0 HD ne 150er Pike... keine gute Wahl. Ne 160er wie von Bodo hier im Forum versprochen wäre schöner. Schade.


----------



## d0zer (22. August 2014)

Bei mir bleibt die sich öffnende Leiste auf der linken Seite leer, nachdem ich auf "Finde dein neues Radon" klicke. Bei euch auch?


----------



## Pidi1990 (22. August 2014)

http://issuu.com/cccc/docs/specs_2015_web/1?e=1084337/9028950

Hier findest du mal die Specs zu den neuen Rädern


----------



## dickewanne (22. August 2014)

mit dem *super* IE gehts..


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. August 2014)

UPDATE zur Radon 2015 Page: Bisher läuft alles rund, der Server braucht nur eine Weile, um seinen Cache neu aufzubauen! Also Geduld, wie ich sehe, gibt es bereits einen Link zum neuen Oversized Magazin. Wenn ihr das durchgelesen habt könnt ihr die Seite ja noch einmal aktualisieren =) 

Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. August 2014)

UPDATE: Läuft! Vielen Dank für die Geduld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtintel (22. August 2014)

Probiert es Mal mit http://2oi4dev.radon-bikes.de/ Bei mir geht die direkte Seite auch auf 3 Rechnern und diversen Browsern nicht, aber mit http://2oi4dev.radon-bikes.de/ gehts überall 

EDIT: Das Slide in 26 gibt es leider nocht nicht auf der HP, hätte mich sehr interessiert, wie das aussieht, denn dazu gab es meiner Meinung nach noch nie ein Foto  Wann wird es das 26 Slide auf der Homepage geben bzw Fotos  ?


----------



## mamu89 (22. August 2014)

wieso fehlt bei der hälfte der Räder die gewichtsangabe?


----------



## kaettrick (22. August 2014)

Und noch kein Swoop 190 oder 210


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. August 2014)

mtintel schrieb:


> Probiert es Mal mit http://2oi4dev.radon-bikes.de/ Bei mir geht die direkte Seite auch auf 3 Rechnern und diversen Browsern nicht, aber mit http://2oi4dev.radon-bikes.de/ gehts überall
> 
> EDIT: Das Slide in 26 gibt es leider nocht nicht auf der HP, hätte mich sehr interessiert, wie das aussieht, denn dazu gab es meiner Meinung nach noch nie ein Foto  Wann wird es das 26 Slide auf der Homepage geben bzw Fotos  ?



Das Slide 26 ist erst heute in der finalen Ausstattung/Farbe angekommen und wird spätestens am Montag in unser Fotostudio gerollt. Daher noch ein wenig Geduld. Sieht aber super aus  Farbe: ein helles blau...



mamu89 schrieb:


> wieso fehlt bei der hälfte der Räder die gewichtsangabe?



Wir sind dabei, noch so viele Informationen wie möglich auf die Seite zu bringen...daher fehlen hier und da noch ein paar Infos. Gewichte werden natürlich nachgetragen!

Gruß, Andi


----------



## baude (22. August 2014)

Beim Swoop 175 6.0 ist auf dem Bild ein Monarch Debonair rt3 zu sehen und in der Beschreibung steht Monarch Plus R. Was stimmt den nun? Und hat das Swoop 6.0 auch den Ausgang für ne Reverb Stealth am Rahmen? Gefällt mir ja schon gut das Rad


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. August 2014)

baude schrieb:


> Beim Swoop 175 6.0 ist auf dem Bild ein Monarch Debonair rt3 zu sehen und in der Beschreibung steht Monarch Plus R. Was stimmt den nun? Und hat das Swoop 6.0 auch den Ausgang für ne Reverb Stealth am Rahmen? Gefällt mir ja schon gut das Rad


Hallo baude, die Liste stimmt in diesem Fall, wir verbauen den Monarch Plus R! Leider war unser Fotomodell fehlerhaft ausgestattet, wird noch korrigiert! Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. August 2014)

UPDATE: Der Wahnsinn - wir haben derzeit die zehnfache Menge an Zugriffen auf unsere Seite. Leider stößt somit der Server an die Grenzen, da die Zugriffe zur gleichen Zeit erfolgen. Wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran, ein Umzug auf einen schnelleren Server wird vermutlich die beste und schnellste Lösung sein - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Wir bitten um Verständnis...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Resurrectionist (22. August 2014)

Hallo,
ich kann nirgends entdecken, ab wann die neuen Bikes lieferbar bzw. bestellbar sind!
Gibt es da schon einen genauen Zeitpunkt?
Ein Link zum Shop gibt es jedenfalls nicht. Im Shop auch per Suche nur das jeweils alte Modell zu finden!
Liebe Grüße
Sven


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. August 2014)

Resurrectionist schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich kann nirgends entdecken, ab wann die neuen Bikes lieferbar bzw. bestellbar sind!
> Gibt es da schon einen genauen Zeitpunkt?
> Ein Link zum Shop gibt es jedenfalls nicht. Im Shop auch per Suche nur das jeweils alte Modell zu finden!
> ...



Hi Sven,

die Räder sind momentan nur auf unserer Seite zu finden - auf der Shopseite müssen die Bikes nach der Eurobike erst noch angelegt werden. Eine Auslieferung der ersten Modelle erfolgt hoffentlich noch im September, allerdings kann es aufgrund Lieferverzögerungen bei einigen Modellen auch entsprechend später werden.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## J.B: (22. August 2014)

Ich bin so gespannt auf die Swoop 210!!!

Wann werden die denn auf die Seite geladen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-bastel (22. August 2014)

Kompliment fuer die tolle Seite sieht toll aus.

Noch eine Frage zum Greenmonster: Wofuer steht die abkuerzung XM?
Crossmountain?

Freu mich schon auf September!
Jetzt erstmal eine Woche Alpen-Urlaub und dann in der ersten Sept-Wocheauf nach Bonn Probefahren. Hoffe ihr habt dan ein Greenmoster in S und M da. Muss probesitzen.

Ueber den Wunsch es direkt mitzunehmen kann ich mich sicherlich verabschieden, oder?


----------



## Moglie (22. August 2014)

Mir gefällt die "Black Sin" Reihe extrem gut. Ich bin männlich und mit 1,70m etwas kleiner, daher passt mir ein 29er überhaupt nicht fühle mich da nicht wohl drauf.

Da habe ich das "Black Sin 26 Lady" gesehen, das gefällt mir extrem gut!
http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/black-sin-26-lady/black-sin-26-lady/

Den Sattel könnte man ja gegen einen schwarzen tauschen, doch der Schriftzug oben auf dem Rahmen "Black Sin Lady" geht gar nicht. Kann man den entfernen lassen?

Ansonsten sieht das Rad ja bis auf den Sattel so gar nicht weiblich aus finde ich.

Mir gefällts!!!


----------



## Willi777 (22. August 2014)

Da steht, das Team 7.0 wird es als MS auch mit kleinerer Bremse, dafür mit besser Gabel geben?  Zum selben Preis 

Ist das wahr?  Das wäre geil, denn so hatte ich mir das erhofft. Bremse hätte ich sowieso durch SLX oder XT ersetzt..


----------



## unknownbeats (22. August 2014)

high
ich komme nur auf so einen online katalog --gibts die eigentliche seite nicht mehr? finde in dem "katalog" auch keine geometrie tabellen.... 
kommt das alles noch?


----------



## duc-748S (22. August 2014)

Ist hier vielleicht besser aufgehoben als in dem anderen Thread:
Werden die Drehmomente für ältere Modelle auch noch nachgeliefert?
Oder passen die vom "neuen" 26er-Slide auch bei dem 2013er Modell?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## agadir (22. August 2014)

Hinweis an Radon:
auf der Seite vom Slide Carbon 27,5 8.0 wird der falsche Text angezeigt (der von Alu 8.0).


----------



## Laxer (22. August 2014)

Wann wird es denn das Black Sin 10.0 SL geben?

10.0 SL FOX 32 Terralogic Kashima, XX1, Guide Ultimate 180/160, P6 Carbon, Crossmax SL 3499,-


----------



## nitro001 (22. August 2014)

Hallo Radon Team,
was ist aus der Aussage "die neuen Slides werden leichter und..." geworden? Laut neuer Homepage sind sie schwerer geworden! Beispiel: Slide 150 8.0 2014 in 16" 13,3kg / Slide 150 8.0 2015 in 16" 13,65kg.
In der passenden Rahmengröße (20") wiegt es dann wahrscheinlich >14kg...
Wie kann Canyon in der ähnlichen Preiskategorie die Bikes um ca. 1kg leichter fertigen? Sind die Radonrahmen so schwer?


----------



## mtintel (22. August 2014)

nitro001 schrieb:


> was ist aus der Aussage "die neuen Slides werden leichter und..." geworden? Laut neuer Homepage sind sie schwerer geworden! Beispiel: Slide 150 8.0 2014 in 16" 13,3kg / Slide 150 8.0 2015 in 16" 13,65kg.


Da ging es, was ich in Erinnerung hab, um das Slide 130, da dort der Rahmen leichter wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oshiki (22. August 2014)

Ich bin überrascht das man beim Slide 130 wieder auf 3 fach Schaltung setzt. Ist 2 fach schon wieder aus der Mode?


----------



## mfleschler (22. August 2014)

Ja es ging  um die 130er.


Die gewählten Farben und Designs bei den Slides gefallen mir sehr gut. Ich finde es auch super das man von radon immer informiert wird in diesem Forum.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. August 2014)

Liebe Forenteilnehmerinnen und Forenteilnehmer, 

wir werden alle Fragen und alle Tipps liebend gerne aufarbeiten, vielen Dank schon mal für das zahlreiche Feedback! Allerdings müsst ihr es uns nachsehen, dass wir das erst ab Montag angehen werden, weil auch der härtest Radonaut mal 'ne Pause braucht und eventuell mal wieder schauen will, ob er noch radfahren kann...

Unsere Web-Agentur arbeitet derzeit daran, die Seite noch schneller zu machen, das ist also schon eine Sache, die ihr uns nicht mehr melden müsst... 

Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende! 

Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## Willi777 (22. August 2014)

Wo sind Gewichte ersichtlich?
Gefunden.!


----------



## Scottio (22. August 2014)

Wenn ich mir die Farben der neuen 150er Slides anschaue bekomme ich Augenkrebs. Wer hat sich denn diese häßlichen Farbkombinationen ausgedacht ? Ich bin echt super froh, dass ich noch eins der 2014er Modelle bekommen habe ! Auch wenn die nur 26" sind. Egal, aber wie gesagt, die Farbkombis gehen gar nicht - meine Meinung !


----------



## Fact (23. August 2014)

wieso sind alle schwerer geworden?
da wird man wochenlang mit geringeren Gewichten geteased damit man bis herbst wartet und dann stellt sich heraus dass alles dreiste Lügen waren.
die Slides sind schwerer geworden...angekündigt war das Gegenteil trotz 27,5"....
ebenso bei den 29"....da is GAR NICHTS leichter geworden.
und beim rest trauen sie sich erst gar nicht gewichtsangaben zu machen.

ich komm mir grad mächtig verarscht vor....ich kann nur hoffen dass das alles tipfehler oder falschangaben sind auf der site.
mann, bin ich sauer.....!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (23. August 2014)

Kriegst ein Tempo zum tränen trocknen.


----------



## Frodijak (23. August 2014)

…


----------



## swindle (23. August 2014)

Was ist aus den E  Versionen des slides  mit 160 mm geworden?


----------



## GeneralDesert (23. August 2014)

Gibts das Swoop 190 und 210 gar nicht mehr oder ist es nur noch nicht aktualisiert worden auf der Seite?


----------



## ~joe~ (23. August 2014)

swindle schrieb:


> Was ist aus den E  Versionen des slides  mit 160 mm geworden?



Das ist ne verdammt gute Frage.
Der Nachfolger vom E Modell is das HD nur leider laut Page mit nur jeweils 150mm.
Was extrem fürn Pops is, somal im Vorhinein immer 160mm kommuniziert wurde.
Daher hoffe ich einfach mal das es sich bei der Auflistung nur um einen Fehler handelt bzw. das sich da noch etwas tut...


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. August 2014)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Ist hier vielleicht besser aufgehoben als in dem anderen Thread:
> Werden die Drehmomente für ältere Modelle auch noch nachgeliefert?
> Oder passen die vom "neuen" 26er-Slide auch bei dem 2013er Modell?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Die Drehmomente aller Slide 140-150 und 130/29" und auch 150/27,5" sind gleich. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Aalex (23. August 2014)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Kriegst ein Tempo zum tränen trocknen.



bin gerade vor lachen fast zusammengebrochen 

ganz schön viel mimimimi hier.

als ob 300 gramm am rad jetzt in irgendeiner weise von belangen wären und das sag ich als eingefleischter leichtbauer. an nem fully sind die laufräder interessant vom gewicht her, der rest muss funktionieren.Und das ein xm 1501 in 650b schwerer is, wie auch der Hans Dampf dürfte einleuchten, oder? und so wie ich das lesen konnte war immer nur vom slide 130 29 die rede ;-)

zieht euch doch ein röckchen an.


----------



## Willi777 (23. August 2014)

Weiss jemand was die Kürzel "MS " hinter den Modellbezeichnung bedeuten? Sind das Sondermodelle für bestimmte Länder?


----------



## d0zer (23. August 2014)

MS = Mid Season laut kurzer Recherche im Netz.

Inwiefern unterscheiden sich die MS Modelle von den Nicht-MS?


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. August 2014)

GeneralDesert schrieb:


> Gibts das Swoop 190 und 210 gar nicht mehr oder ist es nur noch nicht aktualisiert worden auf der Seite?


Das Swoop 190 bleibt wie gehabt das Swoop 210 7.0 auch neu das 8.0 und 9.0 neu sind ab Februar lieferbar. Werden im
Oktober vorgestellt bleiben aber bei den bewährten 26". Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unknownbeats (23. August 2014)

moin bodo 
ist die sid im black sin immer noch dual air oder jetzt soloair?


----------



## Aalex (23. August 2014)

dual air ist bei den aktuellen sids doch komplett ausgestorben


----------



## unknownbeats (23. August 2014)

haha
hersteller verbauen aber oft ältere modelle in komplett räder ...
man kann ja leider nicht mehr die beschreibung des alten 8er black sin aufrufen denke aber da stand was von dual air.war gerade auch auf der seite der konkurenz aus koblenz die verbauten dieses jahr auch noch dual air sids...
mfg micha


----------



## Willi777 (23. August 2014)

Das 7.0 hat in der MS Variante Ne andere Gabel, Steuersatz und Bremse. Siehe Datei Anhang oben


----------



## edi6800 (23. August 2014)

Waren bei den 2014enern bereits soloair - halt der feine Unterschied zu Koblenzer Gepflogenheiten ;-)


unknownbeats schrieb:


> moin bodo
> ist die sid im black sin immer noch dual air oder jetzt soloair?


en


----------



## d0zer (23. August 2014)

Willi777 schrieb:


> Das 7.0 hat in der MS Variante Ne andere Gabel, Steuersatz und Bremse. Siehe Datei Anhang oben




Ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus in den einzelnen Komponenten. Sind die 3 genannten Komponenten der MS Variante besser als die des Standard 7.0 ?


----------



## ride2befree (23. August 2014)

gibts schon irgendwo Bilder zum neuen Swoop 2010 7.0?
ich meine es irgendwo mal gesehen zu haben hier im Forum..


----------



## Willi777 (23. August 2014)

Jaein.  Die Bremsgriffe sind beim MS schlechter dafür die Gabel besser. Endpreis ist der selbe, ergo nehmen sich die parts kaum was


----------



## blacksin69 (23. August 2014)

edi6800 schrieb:


> Waren bei den 2014enern bereits soloair - halt der feine Unterschied zu Koblenzer Gepflogenheiten ;-)
> 
> en


Also laut iPad App ist's Dual Air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrozenIdentity (23. August 2014)

Echt richtig blöd das es das Slide 150 8.0 nur in diesem hässlichen Weiß gibt wieso nicht hauptsächlich schwarz oder eine ganz andere Farbe?

Wird es denn noch hauptsächlich schwarz mit etwas weiß geben finde ich schöner da ich überhauppt kein Weiß Fan bin sorry war eigentlich mein Favorit .
Habe keine Lust und kein Geld wegen einer Farbe das nächstbessere zu kaufen für 500€ mehr .

Trotzdem was Lob, die seite Sieht Klasse und viel Moderner aus.


----------



## BjoernMacManama (23. August 2014)

Hi,

Klasse neue Homepage... Sehr schön.

Lg Björn


----------



## Scholte (23. August 2014)

Also laut Homepage gibt es das Slide 8.0 auch noch in einer anderen Farbe. Kann aber sein das es noch ein Bug ist da bei den anderen zwei farbigen Modellen die andere Farbe wählbar ist siehe Slide 29 8.0.


----------



## unknownbeats (23. August 2014)

@blacksin69 dann hat mich mein gedächnis doch nicht im stich gelassen  -) mal hoffen das es ab jetzt solo air gabeln sind


----------



## FrozenIdentity (23. August 2014)

Scholte schrieb:


> Also laut Homepage gibt es das Slide 8.0 auch noch in einer anderen Farbe. Kann aber sein das es noch ein Bug ist da bei den anderen zwei farbigen Modellen die andere Farbe wählbar ist siehe Slide 29 8.0.


Hoffe es gibts es wirklich in einer dunkleen Farbe danke für die Info die HP hat aber eh totale bugs da sind bei manchen bikes bilder von versionen die nicht 8.0 zb sind sondern 9.0 oder 10.0 hoffe das wird behoben.


----------



## duc-748S (23. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Die Drehmomente aller Slide 140-150 und 130/29" und auch 150/27,5" sind gleich. Gruß Bodo



Vielen Dank für die Auskunft, Bodo 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edi6800 (23. August 2014)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> @blacksin69 dann hat mich mein gedächnis doch nicht im stich gelassen  -) mal hoffen das es ab jetzt solo air gabeln sind


Black sin 8.0 MY 2014

Aber möglicherweise gab es ja noch innerhalb des Modelljahres Änderungen - am zr race 8.0 650b meiner Frau ist im Übrigen auch die Soloair verbaut.


----------



## BjoernMacManama (23. August 2014)

Menü aufm iPad funktioniert nicht... Lg


----------



## Vincy (23. August 2014)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> haha
> hersteller verbauen aber oft ältere modelle in komplett räder ...
> man kann ja leider nicht mehr die beschreibung des alten 8er black sin aufrufen denke aber da stand was von dual air.war gerade auch auf der seite der konkurenz aus koblenz die verbauten dieses jahr auch noch dual air sids...
> mfg micha



Es gibt die *Sid A *und die *Sid B/*Reba
*Sid A* hat Dual Air (nur mit 26" und max 100mm FW).
*Sid B*/Reba hat Solo Air (max 120mm FW und alle Laufradgrößen)
Ältere Modelljahre (bis 2012) gibt es mit Dual Air.


----------



## Stevie-79 (23. August 2014)

Also die neue Webseite gefällt mir super. 
Aber: Kommt denn kein Alu Modell mit 1x11 ?


----------



## FrozenIdentity (23. August 2014)

Anscheinend nicht aber die verkünden bestimmt noch ein paar bikes auf der Eurobike am 28 August.
Ich hoffe ganz dolle das es das Slide 150 8.0 auch in einer DUNKLEN Farbe gibt Weiß ist richtig hässlich.
Nicht in den falschen Mund bekommen das Bike ist mega geil nur die Farbe ist naja


----------



## Vincy (23. August 2014)

Das 8.0 kommt in 2 Farbversionen. 

Farbe:  * black/white/yellow *oder *white/black/yellow
http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/all-mountain/slide-275/slide-275-80/*
Abgebildet ist da das  *white/black/yellow*
Die andere Variante ist * black/white/yellow*. Hautfarbe black mit weißen Streifen. Yellow sind die Felgendecals und am Sattel.


----------



## FrozenIdentity (23. August 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das 8.0 kommt in 2 Farbversionen.
> 
> Farbe:  * black/white/yellow *oder *white/black/yellow
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/all-mountain/slide-275/slide-275-80/*
> ...


Was ein Glück


----------



## malteknalte (23. August 2014)

Hallo miteinander, habe vor mir das ZR Team 8 zu kaufen. Mal abgesehen von 650b oder 29er. Welches ZR Team 8 wäre von den specs her der bessere Kauf? Slx wurde ja im 29er mehr verbaut, günstiger als XT, aber auch günstiger falls man Ersatzteile braucht. 

Bin da noch nicht so versiert, eventuell kann mir bei der Entscheidung ja jemand helfen. 

Gruß Malte


----------



## Willi777 (23. August 2014)

Das 27,5 Team 8.0 ist besser ausgestattet, als die 29 er Variante


----------



## Willi777 (23. August 2014)

Wie fallen die Geo's bei Radon aus?

Am letzten HT hatte ich 19 Zoll /47 Rahmenhöhe bei 82 cm Schrittlänge. Das ist ja nun exakt die Mitte zwischen Radons 18 und 20 Zoll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lxkarl (23. August 2014)

hallo kann man von den cross und fitnessbikes 2015 schon bilder sehen?


----------



## c0rtez (24. August 2014)

@lxkarl
Jup, sind doch auf der Homepage von Radon.
http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/urban/

@Radon Bikes
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, gibt es bei den neuen Trekking und Urban Rädern keine mehr mit Nabenschaltung.
Habe ich noch die Chance ein TCS City in Bonn abzugreifen? Möchte fürs normale fahren unbedingt ne Nabenschaltung.


----------



## FrozenIdentity (24. August 2014)

Ich habe mal eine allgemeine Frage zu dem Slide 150 8.0 und dem Swoop 175 7.0 in der 2015 Ausstattung.
Welches Rad würdet ihr eher nehmen für Bergiges Gelände mit Wald Asphalt und einigen Sprüngen?
Welches Rad hat die bessere Federgabel und federt sanfter.


----------



## amaz1ng (25. August 2014)

Mich interessiert mal wie lange es die Limited Edition vom Slide 9.0 also die Green Machine geben wird. Kann mir jemand diesbezüglich eine Auskunft geben?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. August 2014)

amaz1ng schrieb:


> Mich interessiert mal wie lange es die Limited Edition vom Slide 9.0 also die Green Machine geben wird. Kann mir jemand diesbezüglich eine Auskunft geben?



Hi, 

das Slide 27,5 9.0 XM ist ein ganz reguläres Modell, es handelt es sich also nicht um eine Limited Edition.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## amaz1ng (25. August 2014)

Okay,dachte das nur weil  auf Seite 10 folgender Post vorhanden war. 
"Das 9.0 green Monster "limited Edition" wie Bild: mit Turbine 22/36 und DT XM 1501 2599,-"


Aber vielen Dank für die schnelle und vor allem Positive Rückmeldung 


Wieso kann eigtl bei zB dem 8.0 Modell keine andere Farbe, obwohl es unten steht angesehen werden?


----------



## Karup (25. August 2014)

Skill Fitness Bikes:
Wird die Produktreihe nach unten noch erweitert oder bleibt es dieses Jahr beim 9.0?


----------



## sefu (25. August 2014)

Hab jetzt mal den Thread durchsucht aber keine Antwort gefunden:

Ab wann wird man die ZR Team 29er Modelle im Bike-Discount Store in Bonn ausprobieren können?

Gibt es auch schon Bilder der MS Modelle?

Danke!!!


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. August 2014)

amaz1ng schrieb:


> Okay,dachte das nur weil  auf Seite 10 folgender Post vorhanden war.
> "Das 9.0 green Monster "limited Edition" wie Bild: mit Turbine 22/36 und DT XM 1501 2599,-"
> 
> 
> ...


XM seht für den Laufradsatz und der ist viel besser als der vom 9.0 Also für mich sehr gut angelegte 100.-€.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. August 2014)

amaz1ng schrieb:


> Okay,dachte das nur weil  auf Seite 10 folgender Post vorhanden war.
> "Das 9.0 green Monster "limited Edition" wie Bild: mit Turbine 22/36 und DT XM 1501 2599,-"
> 
> 
> ...



Das schwarze 8.0er war noch nicht im Fotostudio, wird aber sicherlich in naher Zukunft online geschaltet.



Karup schrieb:


> Skill Fitness Bikes:
> Wird die Produktreihe nach unten noch erweitert oder bleibt es dieses Jahr beim 9.0?



Jepp, da kommt noch was unterhalb des 9.0er. Wird auch bald online geschaltet...



sefu schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal den Thread durchsucht aber keine Antwort gefunden:
> 
> Ab wann wird man die ZR Team 29er Modelle im Bike-Discount Store in Bonn ausprobieren können?
> 
> ...



Die voraussichtlichen Liefertermine aktualisieren wir soeben auf unserer neuen Homepage. Bilder von den MS Modellen gibt es bis dato noch nicht auf unserer Seite, aber schaue doch mal hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-zr-team-29-5.0-ms-236078

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-zr-team-29-7.0-ms-236122

Gruß, Andi


----------



## amaz1ng (25. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> XM seht für den Laufradsatz und der ist viel besser als der vom 9.0 Also für mich sehr gut angelegte 100.-€.  Gruß Bodo


Ja die 100€ sind auf jeden Fall sinnvoll investiert 
Danke für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## Nezzar (25. August 2014)

Ab wann werden denn die neuen R1 bestellbar (beziehungsweise lieferbar) sein? Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass die MTBs nach der Eurobike bestellbar sein sollen. Trifft das gleiche auf die Rennräder zu?


----------



## Traillurchi (25. August 2014)

@radon,
ich finde die neue Homepage sehr gelungen, im Besonderen gefallen mir die Carbon Slides!
Da hat sich aber ein kleiner Fehler eingeschlichen. Beim Slide Carbon 8.0 steht die Beschreibung von der Aluversion des Slide. Liest sich ein Bisschen widersprüchlich


----------



## c0rtez (25. August 2014)

c0rtez schrieb:


> @radon
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, gibt es bei den neuen Trekking und Urban Rädern keine mehr mit Nabenschaltung.
> Habe ich noch die Chance ein TCS City in Bonn abzugreifen? Möchte fürs normale fahren unbedingt ne Nabenschaltung.



Och menno @Radon-Bikes ich habe meine Frage hier jetzt ernsthaft schon zum dritten mal gestellt. Alles was MTBs angeht wird hier immer munter beantwortet. Aber da ich neben meinen MTBs halt auch noch was für die Stadt brauche, habe ich dazu halt auch Fragen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. August 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Ab wann werden denn die neuen R1 bestellbar (beziehungsweise lieferbar) sein? Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass die MTBs nach der Eurobike bestellbar sein sollen. Trifft das gleiche auf die Rennräder zu?



Schau doch mal auf unsere neue Seite, dort haben wir gerade die voraussichtlichen Termine eingetragen...



Traillurchi schrieb:


> @radon,
> ich finde die neue Homepage sehr gelunge, im Besonderen gefallen mir die Carbon Slides!
> Da hat sich aber ein kleiner Fehler eingeschlichen. Beim Slide Carbon 8.0 steht die Beschreibung von der Aluversion des Slide. Liest sich ein Bisschen widersprüchlich



Vielen Dank für die Info, habe ich soeben korrigiert...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amaz1ng (25. August 2014)

Wenn wir grad noch von Fehlern auf der Seite reden, beim Slide 9.0 XM fehlt auch die Beschreibung.
Auch wenn sich jeder sie zusammenreimen kann aus 9.0 und den Änderungen 

Ansonsten ist die Seite sehr gelungen, sehr ansprechend und an Handy / Tablet bedeutend besser bedienbar


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. August 2014)

amaz1ng schrieb:


> Wenn wir grad noch von Fehlern auf der Seite reden, beim Slide 9.0 XM fehlt auch die Beschreibung.
> Auch wenn sich jeder sie zusammenreimen kann aus 9.0 und den Änderungen
> 
> Ansonsten ist die Seite sehr gelungen, sehr ansprechend und an Handy / Tablet bedeutend besser bedienbar



Danke für dein positives Feedback. Der Fahler beim Slide 27,5 9.0 XM ist bekannt und wird (bald) korrigiert...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Nezzar (25. August 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Schau doch mal auf unsere neue Seite, dort haben wir gerade die voraussichtlichen Termine eingetragen...



Ich kann diese Angabe nur bei den MTBs finden. Bei den R1-Modellen z.B. fehlt diese Info oder steht nicht da wo sie bei den MTBs steht.


----------



## benjei (25. August 2014)

Also ich möchte auch die neue Seite loben. Was noch super wäre wäre eine Vergleichsmöglichkeit der Bikes. Auch mit dem iPad gibt es teilweise noch Probleme z.B. funktioniert das Umschalten der Geodaten nicht wenn ich eine andere Rahmengröße auswähle. 

Frage zum Slide HD. Wieso wurde eine KeFü montiert? Für ein potenteres AM scheint mir das etwas "übertrieben" oder? Hatte bisher keine und mach mir Gedanken über unnötige zusätzliche Reibung, entstehende Geräusche und das Gewicht. Zur Not kann man die ja demontieren oder macht das dann Probleme bei der Kettenspannung?

Ein Slide HD mit 160mm Pike kommt dann nicht mehr oder?


----------



## Willi777 (25. August 2014)

Frühestens Anfang kw 48 das Team 7.0. 

Mist.


----------



## Foxi1988 (25. August 2014)

@benjei

jeder der bissl schneller nen ruppigen trail runter fährt wird froh sein über eine kefü.
meiner Meinung ein muss an einem AM.


----------



## sefu (25. August 2014)

Willi777 schrieb:


> Frühestens Anfang kw 48 das Team 7.0.
> 
> Mist.



Seh ich genauso.
Das dauert einfach noch viel zu lange.
Waren uns eigentlich sicher entweder zwei mal das ZR Team 7.0 oder 8.0 zu kaufen. Aber bei der Wartezeit muss man vielleicht doch noch mal überlegen, ob man nicht günstig Bikes der letzten Saison bekommen kann.


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. August 2014)

Wird es das Slide 8.0 auch noch mit einer Zweifachkurbel geben?


----------



## J.B: (25. August 2014)

@radon 
Auch wenn die Swoop 210 erst im Oktober vorgestellt werden sind sie auf der Eurobike zu sehen, oder?
Auch mit Preisen?


----------



## malteknalte (25. August 2014)

@Radon-Bikes 

Wird es das ZR Team 8.0 650b noch in einer anderen Farbvariante geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lxkarl (25. August 2014)

c0rtez schrieb:


> @lxkarl
> Jup, sind doch auf der Homepage von Radon.
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/urban/
> 
> ok danke.


----------



## Daniel1982 (26. August 2014)

Sind die decals der Slide Modelle unter Klarlack? 
Oder bekommt Mann die einfach ab . 
Wenn sie unter Klarlack sind bin ich beim 9.0 H.D. Raus nur schwarz wär geil aber so neeeeee!


----------



## filiale (26. August 2014)

Keine Räder mit 29" vorne und 27,5 hinten...schade.


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. August 2014)

J.B: schrieb:


> @radon
> Auch wenn die Swoop 210 erst im Oktober vorgestellt werden sind sie auf der Eurobike zu sehen, oder?
> Auch mit Preisen?


Nein leider nicht aber im IBC bin ich darauf nochmal eingegangen ,werde am 28+ 29 den Manuel sein Bike dahaben.
Das 8.0 + 9.0 werden im Oktober Vorgestellt und ab Feb. 15 erhältlich sein.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Fact (27. August 2014)

gilt das auch fürs Slide 120 650b?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. August 2014)

Hi,

aufgrund der vielen Nachrichten, die uns erreichen:

- das Slide 27,5 9.0 HD wird nun mit einer 160mm RS Pike (anstatt 150mm) ausgeliefert. Der Namenszusatz "HD" hat nun seine Daseinsberechtigung 

- der 2015er Vaillant Rahmen ist für die elektronische Di2 Schaltung vorbereitet...

- die Gewichte werden nach der Eurobike noch einmal überprüft und ggf. mit einer neuen Waage kontrolliert

Gerne die Infos weitergeben - dann haben wir mehr Zeit um neue Bikes online zu stellen 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Kekzy (27. August 2014)

Zunächst einmal SCHÖNE Bikes!!
Allerdings fehlt für mein Traumrad immer eine Kleinigkeit.
Wird es das 27,5 9.0 HD mit X1/X01 geben? 
Oder das Swoop 175 mit X1/X01? Oder vielleicht gibt es ja dieses Jahr die Möglichkeit für Selbstabholer in Bonn die Teile zu Tauschen, z.B. den Antrieb oder den Dämpfer? 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Kekz


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. August 2014)

Kekzy schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal SCHÖNE Bikes!!
> Allerdings fehlt für mein Traumrad immer eine Kleinigkeit.
> Wird es das 27,5 9.0 HD mit X1/X01 geben?
> Oder das Swoop 175 mit X1/X01? Oder vielleicht gibt es ja dieses Jahr die Möglichkeit für Selbstabholer in Bonn die Teile zu Tauschen, z.B. den Antrieb oder den Dämpfer?
> ...



Hi,

die Specs sind final, die Bikes werden also auch so ausgeliefert. Entsprechende Umbauten kann man daher nur nachträglich in Eigenregie machen. Bei den Preisen ist dies ja kein Risiko wenn man die abgebauten Teile wieder verkauft 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## benjei (27. August 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> aufgrund der vielen Nachrichten, die uns erreichen:
> 
> ...


Sehr gute Wahl mit der 160er Pike - Danke!

Noch ne Frage zum Green Monster. Auf den Bildern in Facebook sieht das Rad sehr oft matt in einem Limettenton aus. Auf den aktuellen Bildern aber eher glänzend und eher Froschgrün. War das matte eine Vorserie? Das endgültige ist glänzend und nicht matt lackiert richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. August 2014)

benjei schrieb:


> Sehr gute Wahl mit der 160er Pike - Danke!
> 
> Noch ne Frage zum Green Monster. Auf den Bildern in Facebook sieht das Rad sehr oft matt in einem Limettenton aus. Auf den aktuellen Bildern aber eher glänzend und eher Froschgrün. War das matte eine Vorserie? Das endgültige ist glänzend und nicht matt lackiert richtig?



Das matte von dem Alpenshooting war ein Fotomuster und nicht in dem endgültigen Farbton. Schau einmal auf das Serienbild der 27,5er Alu-Slides. Das wäre der Farbton in natura bei einem Shooting auf Island - eine Augenweide 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## edi6800 (27. August 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Das matte von dem Alpenshooting war ein Fotomuster und nicht in dem endgültigen Farbton. Schau einmal auf das Serienbild der 27,5er Alu-Slides. Das wäre der Farbton in natura bei einem Shooting auf Island - eine Augenweide
> 
> Gruß, Andi


OT - aber wenn Ihr schon beim Thema "Farben" seid: Habt Ihr ne RAL- oder Pantone-Angabe zum Grün des Black Sin 8.0 zufälligerweise bei der Hand? Müsste einen kleinen Abplatzer kaschieren.
GlD und nochmals sorry wegen OT


----------



## malteknalte (27. August 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Das matte von dem Alpenshooting war ein Fotomuster und nicht in dem endgültigen Farbton. Schau einmal auf das Serienbild der 27,5er Alu-Slides. Das wäre der Farbton in natura bei einem Shooting auf Island - eine Augenweide
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Außerdem interessiert mich brennend ob es das ZR Team 8.0 650b noch in einer weiteren Farbvariante geben wird.
Auch "live" Fotos von dem Bike wären sehenswert, von der Teamserie habe ich bisher nur die Studioaufnahmen gesehen.
Live wirkt das ganze ja nochmal etwas anders.

Gruß
Malte


----------



## Britney83 (27. August 2014)

Ob die Aufkleber abzumachen sind, würde mich auch interessieren. 9.0 Hd ohne gelb wäre geil...


----------



## amaz1ng (27. August 2014)

Nochmal eine Frage zum XM bzw zum normalen 9.0 auch,
Federweg vorne 150mm
Die Fox 34 Talas finde ich aber nur als 160mm, was stimmt nun?
Oder übersehe ich einfach nur was?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (27. August 2014)

amaz1ng schrieb:


> Nochmal eine Frage zum XM bzw zum normalen 9.0 auch,
> Federweg vorne 150mm
> Die Fox 34 Talas finde ich aber nur als 160mm, was stimmt nun?
> Oder übersehe ich einfach nur was?



Wo findest du die nur als 160-mm-Variante? Bei Fox in den Angaben für den After-Sales-Bereich? Logisch, die 150-mm-Gabeln werden immer nur für die Bikehersteller gefertigt. Mit anderen Worten: Bei Fox sind Gabeln mit 130 mm, 150 mm etc. Travel in der Regel Sonderanfertigungen für die Bikehersteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amaz1ng (27. August 2014)

Ja genau da hab ich gesxhaut .
Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. August 2014)

Nur zur Info:

Wir haben 5 neue Bikes online gestellt: ZR Race 29 Hybrid, Skeen 29 8.0, Skeen 29 9.0, Black Sin 29 XX.0 und das Skill 7.0 !

www.radon-bikes.de

Gruß, Andi


----------



## TomT87 (27. August 2014)

Was wird denn jetzt überhaupt aus dem Radon Slide 160 27,5 Alu geworden, wurde das Projekt verworfen und das 9.0 HD als Ersatz entworfen oder kommt im Laufe der Eurobike noch was?


----------



## WE_Biker (27. August 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Nur zur Info:
> 
> Wir haben 5 neue Bikes online gestellt: ZR Race 29 Hybrid, Skeen 29 8.0, Skeen 29 9.0, Black Sin 29 XX.0 und das Skill 7.0 !
> 
> ...



Die genannten Bikes verschwinden aber (fast) alle, wenn man die Unterkategorie "Mountainbike" wählt...
(betrifft Skeen und Black Sin)


----------



## lordbritannia (27. August 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> aufgrund der vielen Nachrichten, die uns erreichen:
> 
> ...


das Slide 27,5 HD wird sich sicherlich sehr gut verkaufen..... warum den Dämpfer nicht auch mit 160? Ich dachte die Harmonie der Federwege ist so entscheidend?


----------



## Nezzar (29. August 2014)

Ich komm mir fast schon blöd vor hier immer nach dem Rennradzeug zu fragen (ist ja immerhin ein MTB-Forum), aber hier hat man halt einen ziemlich direkten Kontakt zu den Radonern. Also, ab wann werden denn die 2015er Rennradmodelle im Megastore zum Probefahren bereitstehen? Ich häng halt wieder so zwischen zwei Größen und man will halt nicht das falsche kaufen. Im September hätt ich 2 Wochen Urlaub und wär eh so halbwegs in der Nähe von Bonn, also dacht ich mir, dass man da vielleicht mal vorbei schauen könnte. Ne neue Bikeshort brauch ich nämlich auch


----------



## Brave-Man (30. August 2014)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Was wird denn jetzt überhaupt aus dem Radon Slide 160 27,5 Alu geworden, wurde das Projekt verworfen und das 9.0 HD als Ersatz entworfen oder kommt im Laufe der Eurobike noch was?


Das würde mich auch mal interessieren!..


----------



## greg12 (1. September 2014)

@Bodo 
nochmals die frage zum 9.0Hd slide? welcher lrs kommt da endgültig zum einsatz!
vom crossroc XL mit 23mm MW fehlt auch auf der eurobike bei mavic jede spur?? hoffentlich bleibts nicht beim schmalen crossroc, das wär ja mal eine fehlbesetzung am sonsten geilen bike....


----------



## Radon-Bikes (1. September 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Ich komm mir fast schon blöd vor hier immer nach dem Rennradzeug zu fragen (ist ja immerhin ein MTB-Forum), aber hier hat man halt einen ziemlich direkten Kontakt zu den Radonern. Also, ab wann werden denn die 2015er Rennradmodelle im Megastore zum Probefahren bereitstehen? Ich häng halt wieder so zwischen zwei Größen und man will halt nicht das falsche kaufen. Im September hätt ich 2 Wochen Urlaub und wär eh so halbwegs in der Nähe von Bonn, also dacht ich mir, dass man da vielleicht mal vorbei schauen könnte. Ne neue Bikeshort brauch ich nämlich auch



Wir hoffen, dass uns die ersten 2015er Bikes im Laufe des Monats erreichen werden - eine aktualisierte Liefersituation werden wir über unsere Kanäle kommunizieren, sobald diese eintrifft. Kann dir derzeit leider nichts genaueres zu einem bestimmten Modell sagen...



Brave-Man schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch mal interessieren!..



Das Slide 27,5 9.0 HD wird ja nun final mit der RS Pike in der 160mm Version ausgeliefert. Mit der zusätzlichen Kettenführung wird der Name "HD" (Hard Drive) nun also Programm 



greg12 schrieb:


> @Bodo
> nochmals die frage zum 9.0Hd slide? welcher lrs kommt da endgültig zum einsatz!
> vom crossroc XL mit 23mm MW fehlt auch auf der eurobike bei mavic jede spur?? hoffentlich bleibts nicht beim schmalen crossroc, das wär ja mal eine fehlbesetzung am sonsten geilen bike....



Im Slide 27,5 9.0 HD wird der Crossroc XL verbaut. Detaillierte Infos wird es sicherlich auch auf der Mavic HP bald geben...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## mtintel (1. September 2014)

Wann wird es Bilder vom Slide 150 in 26 Zoll geben und wann in etwa die fehlenden Informationen z.B. vom 9.0 XM http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/all-mountain/slide-275/slide-275-90-xm/ nachgereicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (1. September 2014)

mtintel schrieb:


> Wann wird es Bilder vom Slide 150 in 26 Zoll geben und wann in etwa die fehlenden Informationen z.B. vom 9.0 XM http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/all-mountain/slide-275/slide-275-90-xm/ nachgereicht?



Das Slide 26 muss noch ins Fotostudio und anschließend eingepflegt werden. Ich hoffe, dass wir es diese Woche schaffen...

Das bei dem Slide 27,5 9.0 XM keine Ausstattung angezeigt wird, ist in der Tat ein Bug - wir hoffentlich auch bald korrigiert.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## mtb-bastel (1. September 2014)

Hi @radon / @Bodo. Gibt es diese Woche bereits die Bikes in Bonn zum Probesitzen?
Wollte wenn dem so ist am Donnerstag zu euch kommen.
Bitte um Antwort


----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. September 2014)

Neue 2015er Bikes online!

Slide Carbon 27,5 10.0, Black Sin 29 10.0, Vaillant RED, Slide 29 10.0, Scart Light 10.0

www.radon-bikes.de

Gruß, Andi

P.S.:



mtb-bastel schrieb:


> Hi @radon / @Bodo. Gibt es diese Woche bereits die Bikes in Bonn zum Probesitzen?
> Wollte wenn dem so ist am Donnerstag zu euch kommen.
> Bitte um Antwort


 
Momentan sind leider noch keine 2015er Bikes zwecks Probefahrt vorhanden...Da ist noch ein wenig Geduld gefragt


----------



## CubElite (2. September 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Neue 2015er Bikes online!
> 
> Slide 29 10.0



Hallo Andi,

habt ihr das Gewicht des *Slide 29 10.0* auch schon parat? Würde mich v.a. im Vergleich zum 9.0 interessieren...

Danke!


----------



## Vincy (2. September 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Im Slide 27,5 9.0 HD wird der Crossroc XL verbaut. Detaillierte Infos wird es sicherlich auch auf der Mavic HP bald geben...
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Hier Infos zum LRS *Mavic Crossroc XL WTS*.
Der hat Maulweite 21mm und wiegt ca 1885g.

http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/memb...,8048/Mavic-Crossroc-XL-WTS,81358/bturman,109


----------



## Laxer (2. September 2014)

Apropos Laufradsatz: Gibt es schon weitere Infos zum Mavic Crossmax SL 29”, QR15/X12 des Black Sin?
Mir geht es vor allem um die Frage des zulässigen Gesamtgewichts. Schon mal Danke im Voraus!


----------



## mtb-bastel (2. September 2014)

Ooooh...also kein Ausflug nach Bonn?!
Wann ist denn abzusehen, dass man mal Probesitzen kann?
Kann doch nicht bestellen ohne die richtige Größe zu kennen.


----------



## amaz1ng (3. September 2014)

Wenn das HD mit der 160er Pike kommt ist es ja wie die Slide E Modelle oder?


----------



## help (3. September 2014)

amaz1ng schrieb:


> Wenn das HD mit der 160er Pike kommt ist es ja wie die Slide E Modelle oder?


Yep! 160mm Pike und Monarch Plus dürften ziemlich viel Spaß machen. Race Atlas Lenker&Vorbau(sieht kürzer aus als bei den anderen Modellen) und Hans Dampf statt Nobby Nic. Somit ist das schon ein leckeres Trailbike, fast schon ein Enduro.

@Radon-Bikes: die Geo müsste beim HD auch noch angepasst werden. Hat ja ~66,4° Lenkwinkel, anderen Radstand, Reach etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reinickefux (3. September 2014)

Hallo liebe Radon-Leute,

beim Stöbern durch die neuen Bikes fällt mir auf, dass bei keinem einzigen Bike eine Gewichtsangabe zu finden ist. Gibt es dieses Jahr keine oder werden die noch nachgereicht?

Gruß, Fux


----------



## haga67 (3. September 2014)

Wird es 2015 auch Frauenfullies insbesondere vom Slide 150 27,5 geben oder habe ich was übersehen ?
Das 8.0 scheint ja in weiß/schwarz/gelb und in schwarz/weiß/gelb zu kommen.
Gibt es schon Bilder vom schwarz/weißen ?


----------



## Gerhold (4. September 2014)

Moin Radon Team,
was mich gerade verwirrt ist die Tatsache, dass ihr das Skart 7.0 zur Bestellung in bike discount ein- und nun wieder ausgestellt habt.
Wann bleiben die denn zur Bestellung dauerhaft drin?
Und kommt das Skart 7.0 SE noch?
Danke vorab!


----------



## d0zer (4. September 2014)

Hab mal Bike Discount angeschrieben wegen der Lieferzeit/Verfügbarkeit.


"...die 2015er Nachfolgemodelle werden voraussichtlich Mitte September unter www.bike-discount.de bestellbar werden, genaue Preise und Ausstattungen entnehmen Sie bitte dann aus unserem Webshop.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
H&S Bike-Discount GmbH"


Werden diese dann auch zeitnah lieferbar sein?


----------



## Gerhold (4. September 2014)

Danke! Das hilft doch schon weiter.


----------



## mtb-bastel (4. September 2014)

Hey!radonier!
Das ist doch leider ein schlechter Scherz oder?
Vorgestern antwortete ihr hier auf meine Frage ob die Bikes diesen Donnerstag in Bonn sein werden mit nein.
Heute am besagten Donnerstag schreibt ihr bei FB,dass die 2015er Bikes da sind?!
Echt ein blöder Scherz.fühl mich verarscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. September 2014)

mtb-bastel schrieb:


> Hey!radonier!
> Das ist doch leider ein schlechter Scherz oder?
> Vorgestern antwortete ihr hier auf meine Frage ob die Bikes diesen Donnerstag in Bonn sein werden mit nein.
> Heute am besagten Donnerstag schreibt ihr bei FB,dass die 2015er Bikes da sind?!
> Echt ein blöder Scherz.fühl mich verarscht.



Hi,

die Bikes sollten, wie schon bei FB geschrieben, auf eine Ausstellung. Allerdings haben wir uns aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage und der unzähligen Anfragen dazu entschieden, dass die Bikes nun im Megastore Bonn bleiben.

ABER: Die Bikes stehen oben im Showroom - können also nicht Pore gefahren werden. Wir haben von den Modellen immer nur ein Rad da - meistens handelt es sich noch um die Fotoräder (welche auch auf der Eurobike waren).

Sorry wenn dieses Vorgehen für Verwirrung gesorgt hat.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. September 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Wird es 2015 auch Frauenfullies insbesondere vom Slide 150 27,5 geben oder habe ich was übersehen ?
> Das 8.0 scheint ja in weiß/schwarz/gelb und in schwarz/weiß/gelb zu kommen.
> Gibt es schon Bilder vom schwarz/weißen ?


Sorry unsere 15er Reihe sollte bei Frauenfullises auf das neue 120er Aufbauen das es in 14"-16"-18"und 20" als reines Frauenrad geben wird. Durch die Verspätung dieses Bikes haben wir nur Bikes anzubieten die auch für Frauen hoffentlich von
Interesse sind.  Gruß Bodio


----------



## malteknalte (5. September 2014)

@Radon-Bikes 

Da ihr die Bikes ja nun wieder vor Ort habt - es wäre toll hier mal Bilder vom ZR Team 8.0 650B sowie dem 29er zu sehen. Von vielen Bikes wurden ja bisher "live" Fotos gepostet. Vom ZR Team jedoch nur Studioaufnahmen. 

Gruß Malte


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. September 2014)

malteknalte schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> 
> Da ihr die Bikes ja nun wieder vor Ort habt - es wäre toll hier mal Bilder vom ZR Team 8.0 650B sowie dem 29er zu sehen. Von vielen Bikes wurden ja bisher "live" Fotos gepostet. Vom ZR Team jedoch nur Studioaufnahmen.
> 
> Gruß Malte



Bevor es wieder in unser Fotostudio geht, hier ein paar schnell gemachte Aufnahmen der ZR Teams. Neuer Rahmen, neuer Shape, neue Grafiken etc...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Hades121 (5. September 2014)

Wann kommen denn die fehlenden Gewichte der Bikes?
Wiegen dauert ja nicht sooo lange...

grüße
Peter


----------



## malteknalte (5. September 2014)

Die Gewichte sind bereits auf der Website online.

Danke für die Fotos.


----------



## Hades121 (5. September 2014)

malteknalte schrieb:


> Die Gewichte sind bereits auf der Website online.


Zumindest das Gewicht vom Slide Carbon 9.0 fehlt noch.


----------



## filiale (5. September 2014)

Was soll denn der nackte Rahmen des ZR Team wiegen ?


----------



## Velophilist (6. September 2014)

Hallo expert-Experten,
das Swoop 175 7.0 expert ist top, mich würde nur die Idee hinter den 650 vorne/26" hinten etwas genauer interessieren. Klar, Stichwort "Laufruhe" usw., aber ergibt das Sinn (Probst wird sich das Ganze sicher gut überlegt haben)? Oder gibt es Contra-Argumente? Danke für Kommentare


----------



## mtb-bastel (6. September 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Bikes sollten, wie schon bei FB geschrieben, auf eine Ausstellung. Allerdings haben wir uns aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage und der unzähligen Anfragen dazu entschieden, dass die Bikes nun im Megastore Bonn bleiben.
> 
> ...



Hey Andi,

okay dann lag hier wohl ein Missverständnis vor.
Wann ist es denn soweit, dass man mal Probesitzen kann? Und wann können die ersten Bestellungen aufgenommen werden?
Will das Slide 9.0 xm kaufen, nur die Größe muss noch ermittelt werden.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (6. September 2014)

Velophilist schrieb:


> Hallo expert-Experten,
> das Swoop 175 7.0 expert ist top, mich würde nur die Idee hinter den 650 vorne/26" hinten etwas genauer interessieren. Klar, Stichwort "Laufruhe" usw., aber ergibt das Sinn (Probst wird sich das Ganze sicher gut überlegt haben)? Oder gibt es Contra-Argumente? Danke für Kommentare



auf die Begruendung bin ich auch sehr scharf


----------



## baude (6. September 2014)

Hier eventuell was interessantes zum Thema verschiedene Laufradgrößen:

http://www.liteville.de/t/22_579.html


----------



## filiale (6. September 2014)

Du rollst mit dem Vorderrad leichter über die Hindernisse und bist gleichzeitig dynamischer mit dem kleineren Hinterrad

...jetzt kommt die Frage ob man das so deutlich spürt, nun, hier hat einer geschrieben daß er bergauf keinen Unterschied zwischen seinem 14,5kg Enduro und seinem 11Kg Hardtail feststellt. Das mag an der Geometrie liegen, es gibt aber auch Menschen die spüren solche Unterschiede und andere sind da eher unsensibel. In der Motorrad Enduro Szene sind unterschiedliche Laufradsgrößen normal. Dort sind die Unterschiede meßbar weil die Kreiselkräfte höher sind.


----------



## Wolfplayer (7. September 2014)

naja wenn derjenige sein 14,5kg Enduro so knueppelhart abgestimmt hat, dann spuert er zum Hardtail keinen Unterschied.
ich hatte zu meinen Enduro/MotoCross Zeiten immer wieder Leute kennengelernt, die mit einstellbaren Fahrwerken nichts anzufangen wussten
und so ist es auch oft im Radsport mit all den hochwertigen Moeglichkeiten bei den Fahrwerken.
wie soll also da die breite Masse den Laufradunterschied von ca 3cm im Durchmesser spueren.


----------



## mtintel (8. September 2014)

Wie sieht das grün vom Slide 27,5 9.0 XM in Natur aus? So ähnlich wie z.B. das grün vom Seat Ibiza (http://www.seat.at/countries/at/images/content/1/1820.jpg) oder heller/ weißer?


----------



## palexg (8. September 2014)

Sagt mal, funktioniert die Radon-bikes Homepage noch. Ich möchte die neuen MTBs anschauen und nichts geht. Site down?
Gruss Patrick


----------



## d0zer (8. September 2014)

Ist down ja.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. September 2014)

Hallo, 

derzeit gibt es technische Schwierigkeiten und unsere Seite ist momentan nicht erreichbar. Unsere Techniker sind über die Probleme im Bilde und arbeiten an einer Lösung. Sorry für die Unannehmlichkeiten! 

Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## palexg (8. September 2014)

Danke. Läuft schon seit Samstag nicht mehr richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (8. September 2014)

baude schrieb:


> Hier eventuell was interessantes zum Thema verschiedene Laufradgrößen:
> 
> http://www.liteville.de/t/22_579.html



Hört sich sehr interesant und eigentlich auch logisch an, das würde jetzt für mich heißen, bei 1.69 cm und Wunschbike Slide 9.0 HD in S, vorne bei 27,5" belassen und hinten auf 26" wechseln, würde das den bei den Radon Bikes auch machbar sein.
Was sagen die Radon Leute dazu?

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## lordbritannia (8. September 2014)

baude schrieb:


> Hier eventuell was interessantes zum Thema verschiedene Laufradgrößen:
> 
> http://www.liteville.de/t/22_579.html


sehr interessant und irgendwie auch logisch  würd aber einen Hersteller wahrscheinlich zur Weissglut treiben. Pro Modellreihe 2-3 unterschiedliche Reifengrößen und Geometrien... das ist sicherlich sinnvoll, aber wirtschaftlich nicht so interessant. So ne Art Baukasten für jeden wäre gut. Bietet Rose nicht schon ähnliches an?


----------



## greg12 (8. September 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Pro Modellreihe 2-3 unterschiedliche Reifengrößen und Geometrien...


bei lv bleibt der rahmen stets der selbe, einzig wie eh bei lv normal ändert sich die hinterbaulänge mit zunehmender rahmengröße.
von daher kann das konzept mmn nur theoretische vorteile verbuchen, da die rahmen ja nicht an die neuen laufradgrößen angepasst sind. damit können nachteile wie zu hohe tretlager (die bei lv und 26" ohnehin schon an der oberen grenze liegen), zu flache sitz und lenkwinkel entstehen. 
aber wenn der technologieführer im rahmenbau diese entwicklung als non plus ultra verkauft, muss es ja funktionieren.....


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. September 2014)

Radon Bikes 2015 BESTELLBAR!


Achtung, es geht los: Ab heute sind unsere 2015er Modelle im Shop bestellbar. Ausgeliefert wird nach Eingang der Bestellung - d.h., wer am schnellsten bestellt, bekommt die Bikes am schnellsten ausgeliefert!


----------



## Hoermel (8. September 2014)

Hallo
Wie sieht es mit dem neuen Slide 8.0 aus.
Wann kommt ein Bild des Rades in Black / White.?
Und wann ist es Bestellbar ?
Das White / Black gibts ja schon.


----------



## mtb-bastel (8. September 2014)

@radon:
Sind die Bikes denn nun endlich auch im Laden Probefahrbar?
Bestellen ohne druff gesessen zu haben ist nicht so toll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtintel (8. September 2014)

Kann es sein, dass die Geodaten falsch sind, denn das Slide 150 27.5 9.0 HD hat eine Pike mit 160, die anderen Slides 150 Gabeln 150 verbaut, da sollte sich z.B. ein anderer (flacherer) Gabelwinkel ergeben?


----------



## d0zer (8. September 2014)

Bei den ZR Teams gibt es keinen 17" Rahmen?



mtb-bastel schrieb:


> @radon:
> Sind die Bikes denn nun endlich auch im Laden Probefahrbar?
> Bestellen ohne druff gesessen zu haben ist nicht so toll...



Sind die Laden auch im Laden zum Kaufen? Oder nur zum Probefahren?

Bei den hohen Versandkosten würde sich ein Besuch des Ladens für mich eher lohnen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (9. September 2014)

mtintel schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Geodaten falsch sind, denn das Slide 150 27.5 9.0 HD hat eine Pike mit 160, die anderen Slides 150 Gabeln 150 verbaut, da sollte sich z.B. ein anderer (flacherer) Gabelwinkel ergeben?


Gabelhöhe bei den Geos ist F34 150mm ist bei +3mm Steuersatz und Pike 160mm tatsächlich 66,6°. Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (9. September 2014)

greg12 schrieb:


> bei lv bleibt der rahmen stets der selbe, einzig wie eh bei lv normal ändert sich die hinterbaulänge mit zunehmender rahmengröße.
> von daher kann das konzept mmn nur theoretische vorteile verbuchen, da die rahmen ja nicht an die neuen laufradgrößen angepasst sind. damit können nachteile wie zu hohe tretlager (die bei lv und 26" ohnehin schon an der oberen grenze liegen), zu flache sitz und lenkwinkel entstehen.
> aber wenn der technologieführer im rahmenbau diese entwicklung als non plus ultra verkauft, muss es ja funktionieren.....


Bin ich ganz bei dir, wenn mir solche Tho. loslassen würden ??????. Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (9. September 2014)

Velophilist schrieb:


> Hallo expert-Experten,
> das Swoop 175 7.0 expert ist top, mich würde nur die Idee hinter den 650 vorne/26" hinten etwas genauer interessieren. Klar, Stichwort "Laufruhe" usw., aber ergibt das Sinn (Probst wird sich das Ganze sicher gut überlegt haben)? Oder gibt es Contra-Argumente? Danke für Kommentare


Das Expert hat seinen Vorteil als Allrounder die 160er Gabeln sind heute den 180er in diesen Bereich in der Entwicklung deutlich
voraus, deswegen ist diese Combi super zu fahren erlaubt im uphill top werte bei sehr guten Freeride Eigenschaften . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Baitman (9. September 2014)

greg12 schrieb:


> bei lv bleibt der rahmen stets der selbe, einzig wie eh bei lv normal ändert sich die hinterbaulänge mit zunehmender rahmengröße.
> von daher kann das konzept mmn nur theoretische vorteile verbuchen, da die rahmen ja nicht an die neuen laufradgrößen angepasst sind. damit können nachteile wie zu hohe tretlager (die bei lv und 26" ohnehin schon an der oberen grenze liegen), zu flache sitz und lenkwinkel entstehen.
> aber wenn der technologieführer im rahmenbau diese entwicklung als non plus ultra verkauft, muss es ja funktionieren.....



LV bzw. Syntace hat da ne Verstellmöglichkeit innerhalb des Steuerrohrs, somit wird der Radstand/Winkel angepasst wenn vorne ein größeres/kleineres Laufrad montiert wird.


----------



## palexg (9. September 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> derzeit gibt es technische Schwierigkeiten und unsere Seite ist momentan nicht erreichbar. Unsere Techniker sind über die Probleme im Bilde und arbeiten an einer Lösung. Sorry für die Unannehmlichkeiten!
> 
> Viele Grüße, Florian



Ihr habt wohl größere Probleme?!


----------



## d0zer (9. September 2014)

Die Seite geht bei mir. Gestern Abend mein ZR Team 8.0 LE mit 27,5" Rädern und 16" Rahmen bestellt. Jetzt heißt es warten bis KW48


----------



## jodi_bakerson (9. September 2014)

Wird das Slide 150 9.0 HD wirklich erst ab KW 44 verfügbar sein oder besteht Hoffnung auf eine frühere Auslieferung?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. September 2014)

mtb-bastel schrieb:


> @radon:
> Sind die Bikes denn nun endlich auch im Laden Probefahrbar?
> Bestellen ohne druff gesessen zu haben ist nicht so toll...


Man kann die Bikes im Moment anschauen, wir haben sie alle direkt von der Messe in den Megastore gebracht. Probefahren ist erst möglich, wenn die ersten Serienbikes bei uns eintreffen. Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. September 2014)

d0zer schrieb:


> Bei den ZR Teams gibt es keinen 17" Rahmen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn die Bikes im Onlineshop auf Verfügbar / werden ausgeliefert stehen, bekommen wir sie auch in den Laden. Ab dann können sie sowohl probegefahren als auch gekauft werden. Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. September 2014)

palexg schrieb:


> Ihr habt wohl größere Probleme?!


Unsere Webseite www.radon-bikes.de ist seit heute morgen wieder online. Danke für die Geduld und viel Spaß beim Stöbern! 
Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## greg12 (9. September 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> LV bzw. Syntace hat da ne Verstellmöglichkeit innerhalb des Steuerrohrs, somit wird der Radstand/Winkel angepasst wenn vorne ein größeres/kleineres Laufrad montiert wird.


ja schon richtig das der winkel um +-1,5° verstellbar ist. am hohen steuerrohr, dem abgeflachten sw und dem hohen tretlager ändert das aber auch nix!


----------



## palexg (9. September 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Unsere Webseite www.radon-bikes.de ist seit heute morgen wieder online. Danke für die Geduld und viel Spaß beim Stöbern!
> Viele Grüße, Florian



Für mich ist www.radon-bikes.de offensichtlich offline.

Dauert das noch länger?

Gruß 
Patrick


----------



## d0zer (9. September 2014)

Ist Online.

http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/radon-bikes.de


----------



## llsergio (9. September 2014)

Warum ist das ZR Team 29 7.0 nicht in grau bestellbar?  Nur in weiss...
------------------

Edit: Ah jetzt ja 

Blöde Frage, da mein erstes MTB:
Werden die ohne Pedale ausgeliefert?


----------



## beutelfuchs (9. September 2014)

palexg schrieb:


> Sagt mal, funktioniert die Radon-bikes Homepage noch. Ich möchte die neuen MTBs anschauen und nichts geht. Site down?
> Gruss Patrick





d0zer schrieb:


> Ist Online.
> 
> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/radon-bikes.de


Online ja, Inhalt nein (Abgesehen von dem Zweizeiler)


----------



## Air-Wastl (9. September 2014)

Alles Online bei mir.

MFG

edit: Auch mit Inhalt


----------



## Hoermel (9. September 2014)

Hallo
möchte nochmals nachfragen...
ob und wann das Slide 27,5   8.0
auch in black/white/yellow 
Bestellbar sein wird.

danke vorab
ANDREAS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quay4 (10. September 2014)

Hallo,
beim Slide 27,5 9.0 HD und auch bei den anderen Slides 27,5 sieht man auf den Bildern, dass eine Kabelführung aussen am Rahmen nach hinten geführt wird. Wird das am Schluss immer noch so sein oder verlaufen alle Kabelführungen innen im Rahmen?
Gruss
Björn


----------



## benjei (10. September 2014)

quay4 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> beim Slide 27,5 9.0 HD und auch bei den anderen Slides 27,5 sieht man auf den Bildern, dass eine Kabelführung aussen am Rahmen nach hinten geführt wird. Wird das am Schluss immer noch so sein oder verlaufen alle Kabelführungen innen im Rahmen?
> Gruss
> Björn


Ich vermute dass ist die Leitung zur Reverb die vermutlich aus Gründen der leichteren Wartbarkeit als einzige Leitung außen bleibt, richtig?


----------



## benjei (10. September 2014)

An alle Interessierten des Slides 27,5 9.0 HD.

Ich bin kurz vor dem bestellen jedoch nochmals kurz stutzig geworden als ich mir die Konkurenz in Koblenz angeschaut habe. Ich finde dass 
*Spectral AL 7.0 EX* ebenso sehr interessant als Konkurent zum Slide HD. 1cm weniger Federweg dafür 300 EUR günstiger und deutlich leichter. Täusche ich mich oder hat Canyon hier Radon auf der Zielgeraden bzgl. einem AllMountain-Plus-Bike überholt?


----------



## Tyas (10. September 2014)

benjei schrieb:


> Ich vermute dass ist die Leitung zur Reverb die vermutlich aus Gründen der leichteren Wartbarkeit als einzige Leitung außen bleibt, richtig?



Davon geh ich auch stark aus.


----------



## jodi_bakerson (10. September 2014)

benjei schrieb:


> An alle Interessierten des Slides 27,5 9.0 HD.
> 
> Ich bin kurz vor dem bestellen jedoch nochmals kurz stutzig geworden als ich mir die Konkurenz in Koblenz angeschaut habe. Ich finde dass
> *Spectral AL 7.0 EX* ebenso sehr interessant als Konkurent zum Slide HD. 1cm weniger Federweg dafür 300 EUR günstiger und deutlich leichter. Täusche ich mich oder hat Canyon hier Radon auf der Zielgeraden bzgl. einem AllMountain-Plus-Bike überholt?



Hmm da liegt der Unterschied mehr oder weniger im Detail.
Canyon ---- Radon
Pike RC ---- Pike RCT3
Guide R ---- Guide RS
ROAM 30 ---- Mavic Crossroc XL
Lenkwinkel 67 ° vs 66,6°
X1 --- XO
Federweg 150mm,140mm ---- 160mm,150mm

Keine Welten aber Nuancen. Das Canyon ist aber auf jeden Fall auch ein geiles Bike.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. September 2014)

benjei schrieb:


> Ich vermute dass ist die Leitung zur Reverb die vermutlich aus Gründen der leichteren Wartbarkeit als einzige Leitung außen bleibt, richtig?


Hallo benjei, ja, das ist richtig. Die Reverb-Leitung läuft erst bei der Bohrung im Sitzrohr in den Rahmen. Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c0rtez (11. September 2014)

Nu ist es soweit und der Fall ist eingetreten.

Ich habe hier bestimmt 5x gefragt, ob es bei den Trekking Bikes noch Räder mit Nabenschaltung geben wird und falls nicht ob das TCS City noch einige Zeit verfügbar ist. Meine 5 Anfragen wurden jedes mal ignoriert, aber alle MTB Anfragen wurden schön und gut beantwortet. Und ja, ich fahre auch MTB brauche aber noch was für die Stadt.

Welcher Fall ist also nun eingetreten. Keine Bikes mit Nabenschaltung in 2015 mehr und das TCS City 2014 ist (im onlineshop) nicht mehr verfügbar.

War bisher echt begeistert und zufrieden mit Radon, habe auch oft und viel in hitzigen Diskussionen auf eurer Seite argumentiert, nun bin ich aber erstmals selbst enttäuscht von Radon. Schade das ich hier als guter und treuer Kunde konsequent mit meinen Anfragen zu euren nicht Kernprodukten ignoriert wurde.

Mein Trekkingrad wird dann nun wohl seit längerer Zeit wohl das erste Rad was kein Radon ist.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. September 2014)

c0rtez schrieb:


> Nu ist es soweit und der Fall ist eingetreten.
> 
> Ich habe hier bestimmt 5x gefragt, ob es bei den Trekking Bikes noch Räder mit Nabenschaltung geben wird und falls nicht ob das TCS City noch einige Zeit verfügbar ist. Meine 5 Anfragen wurden jedes mal ignoriert, aber alle MTB Anfragen wurden schön und gut beantwortet. Und ja, ich fahre auch MTB brauche aber noch was für die Stadt.
> 
> ...



Hallo cOrtez, 

es wird auch wieder Trekking- und Fitness Räder mit Nabenschaltung geben. Diese werden wir aber erst ca. im Februar bekommen, momentan liegen uns noch keine genauen Ausstattungslisten vor. Deshalb können wir die Bikes auch noch nicht online bringen oder mehr darüber berichten. Das werden wir jedoch tun, sobald wir Fotomodelle und die endgültigen Specs haben. 

Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## c0rtez (11. September 2014)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Geht ja doch 

Habe ich denn die Chance (Online oder aber in Bonn) noch irgendwie an ein TCS City zu kommen? Das erfüllt meine Anforderungen nämlich vollkommen. Da mein "Stadtrad" vollkommen hinüber ist, würde ich ungern bis nächstes Jahr warten wollen. Es kommt noch ein paar Geburtstage bei denen ich das Auto gerne in der Garage lassen würde


----------



## Tyas (11. September 2014)

Hoermel schrieb:


> Hallo
> möchte nochmals nachfragen...
> ob und wann das Slide 27,5   8.0
> auch in black/white/yellow
> ...



Gibts dazu schon Neuigkeiten? Und wird das dann von der Farbgebung so aussehen wie das Slide Carbon 10.0 27.5.


----------



## help (11. September 2014)

Tyas schrieb:


> Gibts dazu schon Neuigkeiten? Und wird das dann von der Farbgebung so aussehen wie das Slide Carbon 10.0 27.5.


 Sieht so aus und ist schon auf der HP:


----------



## Tyas (11. September 2014)

help schrieb:


> Sieht so aus und ist schon auf der HP:



Sehr schön, danke


----------



## Hoermel (11. September 2014)

Hallo
kann man am neuen slide 27,5 8.0  eine dreifach kettenführung montieren ?
Wenn ja ! Welche ?
Grüße an alle
Andreas


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. September 2014)

Al


Hoermel schrieb:


> Hallo
> kann man am neuen slide 27,5 8.0  eine dreifach kettenführung montieren ?
> Wenn ja ! Welche ?
> Grüße an alle
> ...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. September 2014)

c0rtez schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung. Geht ja doch
> 
> Habe ich denn die Chance (Online oder aber in Bonn) noch irgendwie an ein TCS City zu kommen? Das erfüllt meine Anforderungen nämlich vollkommen. Da mein "Stadtrad" vollkommen hinüber ist, würde ich ungern bis nächstes Jahr warten wollen. Es kommt noch ein paar Geburtstage bei denen ich das Auto gerne in der Garage lassen würde


Hallo cOrtez, Du kannst gerne eine Anfrage betreffend der Verfügbarkeit an radverkauf (at) bike-discount.de schicken. Dort kann ein Mitarbeiter direkt in den Bestand einsehen. 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## unknownbeats (12. September 2014)

high bodo
auf eurer facebook seite werde ich ja leider ignoriert....
könnt ihr vielleicht eure geometrie ansichte soweit verändern das man auch andere rahmengrösse ausser 16" sich ansehen kann?
thx und gruss micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c0rtez (12. September 2014)

Echt jetzt? 

Seite des Rades aufrufen und neben der Geo sind Button 16 18 20 22 wenn du drauf klickst ändert sich die Geo 

Leute Leute


----------



## unknownbeats (12. September 2014)

bei mir ändert sich dann nix sorry


----------



## Air-Wastl (12. September 2014)

Beim Slide 29 10.0 funktioniert es, und beim Black Sin Supreme auch.

MFG


----------



## palexg (12. September 2014)

Hallo
ich habe ein paar Fragen zum Slide Carbon 27,5 x01

1. Wie empfindlich sind die Carbonrahmen 2015?
2. Was kostet ein Crash Replacement für das x01?
3. Wie Druckempfindlich ist der Rahmen? Verkraftet er ein "Schutzblech" ala http://de.topeak.com/products/Fenders/defender_m1m2_26in_set

Habt ihr schon negative Erfahrungen mit Carbonrahmen gehabt?

Gruß Patrick


----------



## bik3rid3r (12. September 2014)

Schutzbleche werden an der gabel bzw am sattelrohr befestigt.


----------



## palexg (12. September 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Schutzbleche werden an der gabel bzw am sattelrohr befestigt.


Ist das Sattelrohr nicht aus Carbon ?


----------



## bik3rid3r (12. September 2014)

Hat das nicht ne reverb (stealth) wie alle slide modelle?


----------



## palexg (12. September 2014)

Ja.


bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Hat das nicht ne reverb (stealth) wie alle slide modelle?


 Ja. Deshalb müsste eine Halterung auch an den Rahmen. Verträgt er das?


----------



## backstein689 (12. September 2014)

Der sollte das halten, zudem im Sitzrohr in der Carbon Hülle direkt der eingesteckte Teil der Sattelstütze sitzt und so unterstützt.
ABER: Du wirst das Schutzblech überhaupt nicht so befestigen können, dass es nicht bei jedem kleineren Stein oder schon im Sag mit dem Reifen in die Quere kommt. Denn dieser bewegt sich ja bis zu 16cm nach oben.

 Kauf dir lieber eine Regenhülle für deinen Rucksack und ggf einen Butt Fender : http://www.muckynutz.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=48


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palexg (12. September 2014)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Der sollte das halten, zudem im Sitzrohr in der Carbon Hülle direkt der eingesteckte Teil der Sattelstütze sitzt und so unterstützt.
> ABER: Du wirst das Schutzblech überhaupt nicht so befestigen können, dass es nicht bei jedem kleineren Stein oder schon im Sag mit dem Reifen in die Quere kommt. Denn dieser bewegt sich ja bis zu 16cm nach oben.
> 
> Kauf dir lieber eine Regenhülle für deinen Rucksack und ggf einen Butt Fender : http://www.muckynutz.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=48



Oh. Ertappt. Da sieht man, dass ich noch kein Fully habe. Nässe ist kein Problem, mir geht es eher um den Schutz vor Steinschlag. Schotterpisten gibt es genug bei mir hier. Wie empfindlich ist so ein Carbonrad. Ich will ja nicht jede Woche in die Radiologie....
Was habt ihr für Erfahrung mit einem radon carbonrad gemacht?


----------



## benjei (12. September 2014)

Die Homepage von Radon hat übrigens wieder ein Fehler. Wenn man sich die Slides 27,5 anschaut steht oben immer der Erläuterungstext der Slides 29er. Die Zoomfunktion der großen Bilder geht auch nicht (getestet mit Firefox). Auch beim Slide 8.0 in schwarz gibt es noch keinen Bestellbutton.


----------



## Hades121 (12. September 2014)

Hi Radon Team,
beim Slide Carbon 9.0 ist leider immer noch kein Gewicht hinterlegt.
Könnt ihr das bitte bald möglichst nachholen.
Danke


----------



## benjei (12. September 2014)

Hey Leute ich will bestellen - kann mich aber absolut nicht zwischen Vernunft Slide 27,5 8.0 oder "Mehr Spaß" Slide 27,5 HD entscheiden.

Mein "Profil" sieht so aus:
Ich bin ein Fahrer (180cm, 90kg), der sich großteils der Saison in den heimischen Waldgebieten Süddeutschlands bei einer Tour von Trail zu Trail hangelt und dazwischen auch ein paar Meter/Höhenmeter überwinden muss (XC-/AM-Touren). Ein Fahrer, der mit seinem Bike auch mal an den Gardasee/Finale Ligure fährt und dann damit auch Spaß haben will - daher mehr Wert auf Stabilität etc. legt und nicht das letzte Gramm Gewichtsersparnis haben will. Das Rad muss ruppige/verblockte Trails genauso können wie schnelle wurzeldurchsähte Waldwege. In den Bikepark will ich mit diesem Rad aber definitiv nicht können - zumindest ich nicht - da "Airtime" nicht so meine Welt ist .

Ist der Unterschied im Gegensatz zum Preis für meine Anforderungen so spürbar zwischen dem 8.0 und dem HD? Irgendwie denke ich - klar lieber etwas Reserven also nimm das HD aber auf der anderen Seite denke ich sollte das 8.0 meine Fahrweise doch auch dicke mit machen. Sorge macht mir bei dem 8.0 "nur" die Gabel auf Grund 32er Tauchrohre.

Ich fahre seit 8 Jahren eine 34er Lyrik an einem Ghost Enduro und bin daher "dickere Rohre" gewöhnt ;-)


----------



## Foxi1988 (13. September 2014)

Hol dir das HD. Bissl reserven schaden wirklich nie und wenns auf ein paar gramm eh nicht ankommt...


----------



## mtb-bastel (13. September 2014)

Hey liebe Community,
ich möchte auch bestellen, ein 8.0xm. Aber ich bin bei der Größe noch am schwanken zwischen 18" und 20".
Bin 176cm, 72kg, Beinlänge ca. 86cm. Laut Größentabelle liege ich bei rund 19,5".
Mein XC-Bike ist ein 18" mit langem vorbau. Das passt super.

Was würdet ihr empfehlen. Oder soll ich doch lieber warten bis die Bikes in Bonn fahrbar sind. Ist eine machbare Strecke.

@radon: Wann kommen die Bikes zum Probefahren?

lg und danke vorab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## help (13. September 2014)

Ich würde zum 18er greifen. Aber falls möglich probefahren, da du sehr lange Beine hast.


----------



## bajcca (13. September 2014)

Hades121 schrieb:


> Hi Radon Team,
> beim Slide Carbon 9.0 ist leider immer noch kein Gewicht hinterlegt.
> Könnt ihr das bitte bald möglichst nachholen.
> Danke



Das Gewicht steht jetzt auf der Homepage, 12,35kg für das Slide Carbon 9.0

Sorry, habe mich in der Spalte vertan, da war der Wunsch nach dem Gewicht größer als dann tatsächlich vorhanden.
Naja, dann bleibt nur noch das Wiegen, wenn es denn da ist


----------



## enno112 (13. September 2014)

benjei schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich will bestellen - kann mich aber absolut nicht zwischen Vernunft Slide 27,5 8.0 oder "Mehr Spaß" Slide 27,5 HD entscheiden......



Ich würde das HD nehmen da bessere Gabel (Pike), Dämpfer (Monarch+) und Sram Komponenten.



mtb-bastel schrieb:


> Hey liebe Community,
> ich möchte auch bestellen, ein 8.0xm. Aber ich bin bei der Größe noch am schwanken zwischen 18" und 20"....



Hab auch ca. deine Größe (177cm) und hab das 18" genommen.
Kommt aber auch immer auf die Bike-Geo. an!
Aber! Es geht nichts über eine Probefahrt....


----------



## Cityracer (13. September 2014)

na, hoffentlich sind die Ritzelpakete bei Auslieferung "andersfarbig" 






(ZR Team, 27.5)


----------



## quay4 (17. September 2014)

Hallo, eine Frage habe ich noch zum Slide 27.5 9.0 HD: hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Verschleiss von Sram X0 Komponenten gegenüber XT? Bis jetzt hatte ich immer nur XT und war vom Verschleiss her eigentlich sehr zufrieden, aber die Pike wäre schon etwas Feines und die gibt es nur mit der Sram X0 Ausstattung beim HD.


----------



## Willi777 (17. September 2014)

schon mal X0 gefahren? Insbesondere die Shifter? Dann willst Du kein XT mehr. So deutlich schneller, präziser und knackiger bei wesentlich besserer Ergonomie...perfekt. Denke nicht, dass der Verschleiß sich unterscheiden wird. Kette und Kassette tauscht man in jedem Fall in regelmäßigen Intervallen und der Rest ist ebenso hochwertig wie Shimano. Nur nicht so gehypt


----------



## Wolfplayer (17. September 2014)

kann ich nur bestaetigen wenn Du einmal Sram hattest willst Du kein XT mehr 
merke ich jetzt schon bei meinem Swoop....musste hinten schon mehrfach nachjustieren 
....kennen ich seit Jahren mit Sram nicht mehr


----------



## Nezzar (17. September 2014)

So unterschiedlich können die Erfahrungen sein. Ich habe meine XT in 1300km noch nicht einmal nachstellen müssen, vom dem einen mal, nach dem Umbau auf 2-fach und Auswechseln der Shifter, mal abgesehen.


----------



## mtb-bastel (17. September 2014)

Radon könnt ihr schon eine Auskunft geben, wann die 2015er Bikes in Bonn fahrbar sind?
Möchte so gerne mein 9.0xm bestellen. Aber möchte bei dem Preis unbedingt Probefahren.
Wäre super wenns im September noch was wird. Würde gerne vor meinem Urlaub im Oktober bestellen.

Thnx für eure Antwort


----------



## Thiel (17. September 2014)

Ihr habt einen kleinen Rechtschreibfehler auf der Page.

Das Swoop 210 heißt in der Überschrift Swoop 2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olic99 (17. September 2014)

Ist schon bekannt


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. September 2014)

mtb-bastel schrieb:


> Radon könnt ihr schon eine Auskunft geben, wann die 2015er Bikes in Bonn fahrbar sind?
> Möchte so gerne mein 9.0xm bestellen. Aber möchte bei dem Preis unbedingt Probefahren.
> Wäre super wenns im September noch was wird. Würde gerne vor meinem Urlaub im Oktober bestellen.
> 
> Thnx für eure Antwort


Hallo mtb-bastel, 
im Moment sind noch keine Serienräder bei uns eingetroffen. Wenn die ersten hier sind zum probefahren, dann werden wir das hier im Forum auch Publik machen. 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. September 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Ihr habt einen kleinen Rechtschreibfehler auf der Page.
> 
> Das Swoop 210 heißt in der Überschrift Swoop 2010


Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, habe ich direkt verbessert =) Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## Hike_O (18. September 2014)

Im Text zum Rad ist es korrekt.
In den Überschriften steht immer noch 2010.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. September 2014)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Im Text zum Rad ist es korrekt.
> In den Überschriften steht immer noch 2010.


Ist bereits geändert, hast Du Deinen Browser-Cache geleert? 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## Traillurchi (18. September 2014)

@Radon-Bikes 
Die Anzeige der verschiedenen Rahmengrössen auf dem iPad funktioniert leider auch noch nicht.


----------



## Hike_O (18. September 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Ist bereits geändert, hast Du Deinen Browser-Cache geleert?
> Viele Grüße, Florian K.


 
Ja, der Cache war frisch geleert. Habe es auch gerade nochmal probiert, Cache vorher erneut entleert.
Es sieht aber noch genauso aus wie auf meinem Screenshot gezeigt.


----------



## Mexikobiker (18. September 2014)

Ich habe letzte Woche ein ZR TEAM  8.0 (2 Monate jung) in 26 zoll für 468,- Ersteigert... Läuft hammergut....

29Zoll.... naaajaaa meine Frau die ist 1,67.. auf einem 29 er schaut das doch auch vom optischen lächerlich aus


----------



## duc-748S (22. September 2014)

Bezüglich der Drehmomentangaben: finde ich die einfach nicht, liegt es an der mobilen Seite (vom Smartphone aus) oder sind die schlichtweg noch nicht online?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. September 2014)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Drehmomentangaben: finde ich die einfach nicht, liegt es an der mobilen Seite (vom Smartphone aus) oder sind die schlichtweg noch nicht online?


Diese Angaben werden gerade in diesem Moment zusammengetragen und in den nächsten Tagen auf die Seite gestellt! 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## duc-748S (22. September 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Diese Angaben werden gerade in diesem Moment zusammengetragen und in den nächsten Tagen auf die Seite gestellt!
> Viele Grüße, Florian K.



Danke sehr, Florian.
Könntest du das freundlicherweise hier kurz anmerken, sobald sie online sind?
Wäre sehr nett


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. September 2014)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Danke sehr, Florian.
> Könntest du das freundlicherweise hier kurz anmerken, sobald sie online sind?
> Wäre sehr nett


Werden wir machen! Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## Teddy112 (30. September 2014)

Hi,
ich habe mal eine Frage zur Fox 36 Talas, die im Swoop 175 9.0 verbaut wird.
Wird hier das 2014 oder das 2015 Modell verbaut?
Auf den Bildern ist es doch das 2014 Modell oder täusche ich mich da? 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## BODOPROBST (1. Oktober 2014)

Teddy112 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe mal eine Frage zur Fox 36 Talas, die im Swoop 175 9.0 verbaut wird.
> Wird hier das 2014 oder das 2015 Modell verbaut?
> Auf den Bildern ist es doch das 2014 Modell oder täusche ich mich da?
> ...


Ist möglich aber Serie hat das15er Modell, ist aber bei 180er nicht alle neu wie bei der 160er. Gruß Bodo


----------



## webby1x (1. Oktober 2014)

Swoop 165 650 B, wann kommt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddy112 (1. Oktober 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ist möglich aber Serie hat das15er Modell, ist aber bei 180er nicht alle neu wie bei der 160er. Gruß Bodo


 
Hallo Bodo,

erst mal Danke für die Antwort.
Aber ganz verstehen tue ich es noch nicht.

Die 180 er wurde doch von Fox für 2015 überarbeitet.
Auf der Homepage von euch steht: Die Fox 36 Talas RC2 Fit Luftfedergabel ist Fox’ Neuentwicklung für 2015, auf die alle sehnsüchtig gewartet haben. Sie ist für den Einsatz im härteren Enduro-Gelände konzipiert und bietet - dank ihrer 36mm Standrohre - sowohl eine Brems- als auch eine Verwindungssteifigkeit auf ganz hohem Niveau.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## BODOPROBST (1. Oktober 2014)

webby1x schrieb:


> Swoop 165 650 B, wann kommt das?


Es gibt für 15. das 175er mit der 160er F36 650B als leichtes voll Freerider taugliches Tourenbike. Das 165 / 650b habe ich
ein Jahr nach hinten geschoben weil die Gabelfrage bei 170mm noch nicht ganz Klar war.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## toughskill (2. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich liebäugle ja etwas mit dem Radon ZR Team 27,5.
http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/zr-team-275/zr-team-275-70/

Die wesentlichen Komponenten (Schaltung, Gabel) würde ich, für mich, als absolut ausreichend erachten. Nur bin ich mir bei der Bremse unschlüssig: Es ist hier eine Shimano Altus BR-M355 verbaut. Ich kenne dieses Modell nicht...
Reicht sie aus um 80 Kg + Bike ordentlich zum stehen zu bekommen?

Viele Grüße aus dem Odenwald


----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. Oktober 2014)

Teddy112 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe mal eine Frage zur Fox 36 Talas, die im Swoop 175 9.0 verbaut wird.
> Wird hier das 2014 oder das 2015 Modell verbaut?
> Auf den Bildern ist es doch das 2014 Modell oder täusche ich mich da?
> ...





Teddy112 schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> erst mal Danke für die Antwort.
> Aber ganz verstehen tue ich es noch nicht.
> ...


Hallo Teddy112, 
erst mal vielen Dank, dass Du uns auf die Unstimmigkeiten aufmerksam gemacht hast. Wir haben geprüft, welche Gabel im Bike verbaut wird. 
Wir verbauen im Swoop 175 9.0 die 2015er Fox 36 Talas RC2 Fit Kashima mit QR20 Steckachse. Dies ist das 2015er Modell von Fox, jedoch hat Fox nicht alle technologischen Neuerungen der F36 160 / 180 Float für die 180er Talas übernommen. Dementsprechend ist die F36 Talas 180 auch eine der wenigen Gabeln, die weiterhin mit einem Schnellspanner ausgeliefert werden. Hier gibt es eine Übersicht von Fox über die verschiedenen Modelle: http://ridefox.de/dl/bike/bike-AM-2015-poster-deutsch-web.pdf
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## FrozenIdentity (5. Oktober 2014)

Erstmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch Radon und Bodo, 
habt wieder einmal super Räder gezaubert .

Mit dem Swoop 175 6.0 könnte man theortetisch auch in den Alpen locker fahren oder?
Und Bikeparks dürften auc kein größeres Problem sein oder?

Will mir meins nächstes Jahr im Frühling kaufen kann mich aber noch nicht zwischen Slide 150 8.0 und Swoop 175 6.0 entscheiden.

Dann die letzte Frage wann ist bei euch die erste größere Rabattaktion im Frühling?


----------



## Wolfplayer (5. Oktober 2014)

woran kann man denn eine 2015er Fox 36 Talas gegenueber der 2014er erkennen ?


----------



## Cubeamsrider (5. Oktober 2014)

Am ehesten am Casting, da nur beim Modell 2015 QR15 oder QR20 möglich ist. Lediglich die 180mm Version hat noch das alte Casting mit Schnellverschlüsse.
http://www.ridefox.com/filter.php?m=bike&t=forks&f1=stanchion&v1=36&ref=topnav
http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=462
http://www.ridefox.com/product.php?m=bike&t=forks&p=36604&ref=filter


----------



## Wolfplayer (5. Oktober 2014)

naja an den Aufklebern sieht man es deutlicher
Modell 2014 sind die Streifen oben am Aufkleber weiss
Modell 2015 sind diese orange

am Swoop SE 2014 deutlich zu erkennen und nun 2015


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. Oktober 2014)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Drehmomentangaben: finde ich die einfach nicht, liegt es an der mobilen Seite (vom Smartphone aus) oder sind die schlichtweg noch nicht online?



Hi, hier findest du nun die Drehmomentangaben für die Lager am Fully:

http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-lif.../das-richtige-drehmoment-fuer-lagerschrauben/

Gruß, Andi


----------



## duc-748S (7. Oktober 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi, hier findest du nun die Drehmomentangaben für die Lager am Fully:
> 
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-lif.../das-richtige-drehmoment-fuer-lagerschrauben/
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Danke fürs onlinestellen und für die Benachrichtigung hier, top 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeChristian (8. Oktober 2014)

FrozenIdentity schrieb:


> Erstmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch Radon und Bodo,
> habt wieder einmal super Räder gezaubert .
> 
> Mit dem Swoop 175 6.0 könnte man theortetisch auch in den Alpen locker fahren oder?
> ...





Genau vor dieser Entscheidung stehe ich auch gerade..
Derzeit tendiere ich stark zum Swoop 6.0


----------



## Teddy112 (9. Oktober 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo Teddy112,
> erst mal vielen Dank, dass Du uns auf die Unstimmigkeiten aufmerksam gemacht hast. Wir haben geprüft, welche Gabel im Bike verbaut wird.
> Wir verbauen im Swoop 175 9.0 die 2015er Fox 36 Talas RC2 Fit Kashima mit QR20 Steckachse. Dies ist das 2015er Modell von Fox, jedoch hat Fox nicht alle technologischen Neuerungen der F36 160 / 180 Float für die 180er Talas übernommen. Dementsprechend ist die F36 Talas 180 auch eine der wenigen Gabeln, die weiterhin mit einem Schnellspanner ausgeliefert werden. Hier gibt es eine Übersicht von Fox über die verschiedenen Modelle: http://ridefox.de/dl/bike/bike-AM-2015-poster-deutsch-web.pdf
> Viele Grüße, Florian K.



Hallo Florian,

erst mal Danke für die Antwort.
Ich möchte an der Stelle mal ganz klar zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ich eure Offenheit und Ehrlichkeit hier im Forum absolut super finde!!
Meine Entscheidung habe ich getroffen es wird ein Swoop 175.
Ob es ein 7.0 oder 9.0 wird, da bin ich mir noch etwas unschlüssig.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Hoermel (10. Oktober 2014)

Hallo liebes Radon Team
Wollte ein slide 27,5	8.0 in schwarz bestellen.
Aber in 18 Zoll ist es nicht bestellbar.
Ist es nicht gar nicht  mehr bestellbar oder zu Zeit nicht lieferbar ?

Bitte um Antwort
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. Oktober 2014)

Hoermel schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Radon Team
> Wollte ein slide 27,5	8.0 in schwarz bestellen.
> Aber in 18 Zoll ist es nicht bestellbar.
> Ist es nicht gar nicht  mehr bestellbar oder zu Zeit nicht lieferbar ?
> ...


Hallo Andreas, 
offensichtlich ist hier die erste Charge, die uns erreicht, schon in einigen Größen vergriffen. Es werden noch welche kommen, aber leider kann ich Dir nicht genau sage, wann das der Fall sein wird. 
Viele Grüße, 
Florian K.


----------



## EddyAC (13. Oktober 2014)

@Bodo,
Hi Bodo, warum ist denn beim Swoop Expert an der Front bei 160mm Schluß ?
Gruß, Eddy


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. Oktober 2014)

EddyAC schrieb:


> @Bodo,
> Hi Bodo, warum ist denn beim Swoop Expert an der Front bei 160mm Schluß ?
> Gruß, Eddy



Hi,

das Swoop Expert ist mit einem 27,5" Vorderrad ausgestattet, baut somit schon aufgrund der Laufradgröße höher auf. Verbunden mit der 160er FOX ergibt sich ein sehr stimmiger Freerider welcher ggü. dem Swoop mit 180er Gabel mehr Tourenpotential (vor allem bergauf) bietet...Würde man das 27,5" Vorderrad mit einer 180er kombinieren, wäre die Geometrie schon arg flach 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## mtb-bastel (14. Oktober 2014)

Hey liebe Radonier!
Wie sieht's denn mittlerweile mit Probefahrten in Bonn aus?möchte mir nachwievor das 9.0xm zulegen.
jedoch möchte ich hinsichtlich der Größe Gewissheit haben.
wäre am 24.10 bei euch in der Gegend. Probefahren machbar?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. Oktober 2014)

mtb-bastel schrieb:


> Hey liebe Radonier!
> Wie sieht's denn mittlerweile mit Probefahrten in Bonn aus?möchte mir nachwievor das 9.0xm zulegen.
> jedoch möchte ich hinsichtlich der Größe Gewissheit haben.
> wäre am 24.10 bei euch in der Gegend. Probefahren machbar?


Hi mtb-bastel, 
leider haben wir bislang noch kein Slide 9.0 XM zum testen hier. Heute bekommen wir voraussichtlich ein paar Räder, wir werden berichten! 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## Pidi1990 (18. Oktober 2014)

Liebes Radon-Bikes Team, 
was ist mit der Lieferbarkeit des Slide Carbon 27,5 X01 passiert? Erst wieder Lieferbar ab KW4 ist das euer Ernst? Kein neues Rad zu Weihnachten? Ihr versaut euch damit schon ziemlich das Weihnachtsgeschäft. Gibt es eine Stellungsnahme was zu den Lieferschwierigkeiten führt oder ist der Liefertermin bei bike-discount ein Versehen?

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-27,5-x01-239770


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (18. Oktober 2014)

Nu mal langsam, das ist ein Modell 20*15*. Somit völlig ok wenn es schon am Jahresanfang verfügbar ist. Bei anderen Herstellern kannste zum Teil bis Feb oder Mär warten. Also ist alles gut.


----------



## Schiltrac (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe vorhin Radon diesbezüglich eine Mail geschrieben...
Ich habe am 9.9 bestellt, also gleich als man bestellen konnte. Und nun soll ich immer noch weiter bis KW 46 warten 
Was ist denn da nur los???

Und dann protz man gross: "First come, first served...."

Gruss


----------



## boarderking (18. Oktober 2014)

Wer ein rad zum sofortkauf möchte sollte eins bestellen, wo verfügbar ab sofort drannsteht. Oder in nen  shop gehen.


----------



## Schiltrac (18. Oktober 2014)

boarderking schrieb:


> Wer ein rad zum sofortkauf möchte sollte eins bestellen, wo verfügbar ab sofort drannsteht. Oder in nen  shop gehen.



klar, aber sich um 7 Wochen verschätzen ist schon heftig, zumal die Ersten hier die neuen Räder schon erhalten haben.
Bei Canyon (2x), YT und Votec waren die Räder immer pünktlich.


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Oktober 2014)

YT...na dann frag mal all die, die ein LTD bestellt hatten...sofort *3000 Euro* bezahlen mussten und dann in 2012 (glaube ich)
Ihre Raeder *Anfang August 2013* bekamen
auch die Jahre davor stets das gleiche von Woche zu Woche wurde die Auslieferung verschoben.
Erst 2014 hatten Sie bei YT es geschafft mal pünktlich die LTD's zu liefern


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (19. Oktober 2014)

Also die Hintergründe würden mich jetzt auch mal interessieren, da es plötzlich so schnell Ebbe war ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiltrac (19. Oktober 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> YT...na dann frag mal all die, die ein LTD bestellt hatten...sofort *3000 Euro* bezahlen mussten und dann in 2012 (glaube ich)
> Ihre Raeder *Anfang August 2013* bekamen
> auch die Jahre davor stets das gleiche von Woche zu Woche wurde die Auslieferung verschoben.
> Erst 2014 hatten Sie bei YT es geschafft mal pünktlich die LTD's zu liefern



ich habe ein LTD....
Klar die Raw-Roten LTD von 2012 waren schon extrem verspätet, aber ab 2013 (meins) klappte es dann auch.
Das mit dem Bezahlen wird dort aber von Anfang an klar kommuniziert, dafür ist P/L einfach nur krass.

aber egal, hier geht es um die neuen Radons.
Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, warum es da derartige Unterschiede zw. den einzelnen Rahmengrössen bezüglich des Auslieferungszeitpunkt gibt. Immerhin sollte so ein Unternehmen schon recht Erfahrung haben in Bezug auf die Nachfrage der einzelnen Grössen


----------



## Aalex (20. Oktober 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Nu mal langsam, das ist ein Modell 20*15*. Somit völlig ok wenn es schon am Jahresanfang verfügbar ist. Bei anderen Herstellern kannste zum Teil bis Feb oder Mär warten. Also ist alles gut.




ich musste gerade so lachen. da ist mir der kaviar fast im halse stecken geblieben.

das vergessen die meisten, dass wir noch 2014 haben und es hier um 2015er ware geht


----------



## Aalex (20. Oktober 2014)

doppeldoppel


----------



## Aalex (20. Oktober 2014)

doppeldoppel


----------



## filiale (21. Oktober 2014)

Jupp.ganz schönes rumnörgeln hier.am besten schon die räder für 2018 ausliefern lassen...


----------



## Senecca (23. Oktober 2014)

Gibt es schon Infos zu den 190er und 210er Swoop für 2015? Vielleicht habe ich es aber auch überlesen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. Oktober 2014)

Senecca schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Infos zu den 190er und 210er Swoop für 2015? Vielleicht habe ich es aber auch überlesen.


Schau mal unter Swoop 210 Erfahrungen da hab ich das 8.0 + 9. Team Beschrieben , 190er wird erst mal nur der 9.0 wie gehabt wieder gebaut . Gruß Bodo


----------



## siebenacht (24. Oktober 2014)

Was ist eigentlich mit den Slide 650b 120, kommen die noch für 2015 oder erst zu 2016? Und gibt schon Infos zur Ausstattung usw. und Fotos?
Gruß 78


----------



## help (24. Oktober 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit den Slide 650b 120, kommen die noch für 2015 oder erst zu 2016? Und gibt schon Infos zur Ausstattung usw. und Fotos?
> Gruß 78


Bodo war mit den Prototypen nicht 100%tig zufrieden, deshalb kommen die erst Q1-Q2 2015(evtl. gibt es schon genauere Infos?). Das war zumindest das, was man vor der Eurobike gesagt hat.


----------



## Hedonism (30. Oktober 2014)

Da hab ich wohl in der letzten Zeit einen Winterschlaf gehalten. Die Diskussion um die Laufradgrößen ist an mir vorbeigegangen. Nun möchte ich mir ein neues MTB kaufen und muss mich damit auseinandersetzen. Interessant find ich ja die Lösung, einem Rahmen anzubieten, bei dem 26 und 27,5 Laufräder verbaut werden können (wie z.B. Alutech). Nun interessiert mich aber das Swoop 175. Ist es möglich, das Swoop auch hinten auf 27,5 umzurüsten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (30. Oktober 2014)

Das Swoop gibt's bis auf das 7.0 Expert doch noch immer in 26". Wenn du also 26" willst, schlag zu.


----------



## fm7775 (30. Oktober 2014)

Er möchte aber die irrsinnige Kombi 26/27,5 haben.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (30. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Hedonism (30. Oktober 2014)

Eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen, ob man im aktuellen swoop 175 hinten 27,5 verbauen kann. Alutech hat mit sennes und fanes rahmen bei denen du hinten und vorne 26 oder 27,5 verbauen kannst und damit wäre man für jede entwicklung gerüstet.


----------



## Hedonism (30. Oktober 2014)

Upps doppelt


----------



## BODOPROBST (30. Oktober 2014)

Hedonism schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen, ob man im aktuellen swoop 175 hinten 27,5 verbauen kann. Alutech hat mit sennes und fanes rahmen bei denen du hinten und vorne 26 oder 27,5 verbauen kannst und damit wäre man für jede entwicklung gerüstet.


Nein erstens weil ich gegen Utopisch hin und her gehenden Tretlagerh. bin eine Umrüstung auf 27.5" bedeutet vorn 22.5mm
mehr am Steuerkopf und hinten 12,5mm mehr ergibt etwa 16mm mehr Tretlagerh. und eine Steuwinkel Änderung von 1,3°
und auch hinten die Reifenfreiheit zu gering ist.


----------



## BODOPROBST (30. Oktober 2014)

Hedonism schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen, ob man im aktuellen swoop 175 hinten 27,5 verbauen kann. Alutech hat mit sennes und fanes rahmen bei denen du hinten und vorne 26 oder 27,5 verbauen kannst und damit wäre man für jede entwicklung gerüstet.


Nein erstens weil ich gegen Utopisch hin und her gehenden Tretlagerh. bin eine Umrüstung auf 27.5" bedeutet vorn 22.5mm
mehr am Steuerkopf und hinten 12,5mm mehr ergibt etwa 16mm mehr Tretlagerh. und eine Steuwinkel Änderung von 1,3°
und auch hinten die Reifenfreiheit zu gering ist.


----------



## olki77 (30. Oktober 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi, hier findest du nun die Drehmomentangaben für die Lager am Fully:
> 
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-lif.../das-richtige-drehmoment-fuer-lagerschrauben/
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Hallo Alle,

ohne das Thema Drehmomente neu auftischen zu wollen: ich bin etwas verwirrt! Habe mir ein 2014er Slide Carbon 9.0 gekauft. Die Mechaniker in der Werkstatt im Bonner Megastore sagten mir, dass sie die Lagerschrauben auf gar keinen Fall merh als 6 NM anziehen würden. Auf der HP sind 8 und 12 NM angegeben. Gilt das nur für die Alurahmen oder auch für die Carbonfullys?

Vielen Dank und Grüße aus Mainz!

PS: ist übrigens ein geiles Bike!


----------



## BODOPROBST (30. Oktober 2014)

olki77 schrieb:


> Hallo Alle,
> 
> ohne das Thema Drehmomente neu auftischen zu wollen: ich bin etwas verwirrt! Habe mir ein 2014er Slide Carbon 9.0 gekauft. Die Mechaniker in der Werkstatt im Bonner Megastore sagten mir, dass sie die Lagerschrauben auf gar keinen Fall merh als 6 NM anziehen würden. Auf der HP sind 8 und 12 NM angegeben. Gilt das nur für die Alurahmen oder auch für die Carbonfullys?
> 
> ...


Wenn ich wieder in Bonn bin werde ich Fragen warum diese Aussage getroffen wurde ev. weil an den Carbon diese Teile aus
Titan sind und ohne Titanbaste ist da etwas weniger besser. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. Oktober 2014)

olki77 schrieb:


> Hallo Alle,
> 
> ohne das Thema Drehmomente neu auftischen zu wollen: ich bin etwas verwirrt! Habe mir ein 2014er Slide Carbon 9.0 gekauft. Die Mechaniker in der Werkstatt im Bonner Megastore sagten mir, dass sie die Lagerschrauben auf gar keinen Fall merh als 6 NM anziehen würden. Auf der HP sind 8 und 12 NM angegeben. Gilt das nur für die Alurahmen oder auch für die Carbonfullys?
> 
> ...


Hallo olki77, 
die Werte auf der Homepage gelten sowohl für Alu- als auch für Carbonfullys. Das habe ich auch gerade noch einmal mit unserem Werkstattleiter gegengecheckt, der mir die Werte von 8 bzw. 12 Nm bestätigte. 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## olki77 (30. Oktober 2014)

Na das ging ja flott! Merci!


----------



## Clemensius (11. Januar 2015)

Lohnt sich beim Slide 27,5 9.0 HD die Umrüstung des Monarch auf Debon Air? Laut Radon meinten deren Testfahrer, dass es nicht nötig wäre und eher unvorteilhaft. 
Gibt es da Erfahrungen, wie der Dämpfer reagiert?


----------



## olki77 (11. Januar 2015)

Hallihallo,
mein Kumpel möchte sich nächste Woche ein neues Bike kaufen. Er hadert  zwischen den 2015er Modellen Slide 27,5 10.0 oder dem Slide Carbon 27,5 8.0.
Beim 10.0 hat er etwas von dem Gewicht ... na ja ... sagen wir Respekt 
Beim 8.0 ist ihm der gefühlte Sprung auf Enduro zu groß. (Er fährt bisher nur Hardtail) 

Sacht mal ihr Jungs von Radon: Welches klettert denn besser? Sind die bergauf zu vergleichen?  ich habe ein Slide Carbon 9.0 aus 2014 und bin von den Klettereigenschaften schier begeistert 

Grüße aus Mainz


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. Januar 2015)

Clemensius schrieb:


> Lohnt sich beim Slide 27,5 9.0 HD die Umrüstung des Monarch auf Debon Air? Laut Radon meinten deren Testfahrer, dass es nicht nötig wäre und eher unvorteilhaft.
> Gibt es da Erfahrungen, wie der Dämpfer reagiert?


Die 200er Dämpfer sind mit der Debon Air nicht ganz so Positiv wie der 216er beim Carbon , spricht etwas besser an braucht
aber etwas Ausfütterung der Luftkammer. Nicht so klar besser wie beim Carbon , besonders im Vergleich zum 15er Monarch
ist der Vorteil sehr gering.	  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. Januar 2015)

olki77 schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> mein Kumpel möchte sich nächste Woche ein neues Bike kaufen. Er hadert  zwischen den 2015er Modellen Slide 27,5 10.0 oder dem Slide Carbon 27,5 8.0.
> Beim 10.0 hat er etwas von dem Gewicht ... na ja ... sagen wir Respekt
> Beim 8.0 ist ihm der gefühlte Sprung auf Enduro zu groß. (Er fährt bisher nur Hardtail)
> ...


Habe das schon paar mal Verglichen. Würde sagen geht knapp zugunsten des schwereren Bike aus. Bin selbst etwas Überrascht
und kann es noch nicht 100% erklären ev. die Kinimatik die mit etwas mehr Kettenzug arbeitet.	 Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderking (11. Januar 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Die 200er Dämpfer sind mit der Debon Air nicht ganz so Positiv wie der 216er beim Carbon , spricht etwas besser an braucht
> aber etwas Ausfütterung der Luftkammer. Nicht so klar besser wie beim Carbon , besonders im Vergleich zum 15er Monarch
> ist der Vorteil sehr gering.	  Gruß Bodo


Hallo bodo, was meinst du damit. Muss man den Dämpfer beim slide HD ausfuettern? Und wenn ja, wie?

Gruss


----------



## Clemensius (11. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich deine Aussage richt


BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Die 200er Dämpfer sind mit der Debon Air nicht ganz so Positiv wie der 216er beim Carbon , spricht etwas besser an braucht
> aber etwas Ausfütterung der Luftkammer. Nicht so klar besser wie beim Carbon , besonders im Vergleich zum 15er Monarch
> ist der Vorteil sehr gering.	  Gruß Bodo



Wenn ich die Aussage von Bodo richtig deute, bedeutet es: kann man machen, bringt aber nicht so viel wie bei den anderen Monarchgrößen. Mit Ausfüttern meinst du die verbauten Spacer in der Luftkammer?


----------



## olki77 (12. Januar 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Habe das schon paar mal Verglichen. Würde sagen geht knapp zugunsten des schwereren Bike aus. Bin selbst etwas Überrascht
> und kann es noch nicht 100% erklären ev. die Kinimatik die mit etwas mehr Kettenzug arbeitet.	 Gruß Bodo


Hallo Bodo,
vielen Dank für die Info. Ich werde es ihm ausrichten! Dann muss er selbst entscheiden 
Grüße Olli


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Januar 2015)

olki77 schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> vielen Dank für die Info. Ich werde es ihm ausrichten! Dann muss er selbst entscheiden
> Grüße Olli


Muss noch dazu Sagen ist eigentlich gleich aber war ein Top Carbon Gr.L  ohne Pet. 11.8 Kg ein 9.0XM Gr. L 13,3 Kg daher
erstaunlich.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Cubeamsrider (22. Januar 2015)

NEW:
*Slide 140 Carbon 650B
https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes#!/radonbikes*

*





*

*
The new Slide 120 is coming soon!*

*




*


----------



## fissenid (23. Januar 2015)

Das Slide 120 kommt auf??? 650B oder 29"????

Was ist das für ein Schaltauge??? Kein X12 mehr?


----------



## help (23. Januar 2015)

fissenid schrieb:


> Das Slide 120 kommt auf??? 650B oder 29"????


650b


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. Januar 2015)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> NEW:
> *Slide 140 Carbon 650B
> https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes#!/radonbikes*
> 
> ...





fissenid schrieb:


> Das Slide 120 kommt auf??? 650B oder 29"????
> 
> Was ist das für ein Schaltauge??? Kein X12 mehr?


das ist neu für die X12 Achse , hier die Shimano Ausführung. Das Slide oder Skeen 120 ist ein 650B Bike und ich bin sehr
froh das dieses Bike jetzt so ist wie ich es mir Vorstelle . Nun ja Gewicht hätte ich wir noch ein etwas weniger Gewünscht
aber unser Testanforderungen sind heute so hoch das ganz Leicht nicht mehr geht.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## siebenacht (23. Januar 2015)

Sieht jut aus, auch die Umstellung auf Directmount-Schaltauge und die Zugverlegung in der Kettenstrebe (wie beim Skeen) find ick richtig jut. Hoffentlich ist das Tretlager nicht so tief. Gibt es zur Geometrie schon Werte?
Und bitte keine seitliche Zug- bzw. Leitungsverlegung. Und Zugverlegung oberhalb des Tretlagers wäre die Krönung.
Gruß 78


----------



## Vincy (23. Januar 2015)

fissenid schrieb:


> Das Slide 120 kommt auf??? 650B oder 29"????
> 
> Was ist das für ein Schaltauge??? Kein X12 mehr?



Das ist da auch X12, aber die neuere Version für Direct mount. Haben andere Hersteller (zB Cube) schon seit 2013. Hat aber den Nachteil, dass man für Shimano und Sram unterschiedliche Versionen braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G.Heim (24. Januar 2015)

Bei vielen neuen Bikes bildet das Sitzrohr einen ausgeprägten Knick beim Rockerarm. Konstruktiv bedingt durch das einfedernde Hinterrad.

Meine Frage ist:
Warum wird das Hauptlager des Rocker zusätzlich an dieser Stelle immer fast mittig in das Sattelrohr gesetzt und nicht auf das Rohr, etwas nach vorne so das die Sattelstütze am Lager vorbei bis zum Knick einschiebbar wäre.
Durch diese leichte Verschiebung könnte man ca. 5 cm mehr Sattelstützeneinschub generieren. Damit könnte man auch Sattelstützen, wie die Vecnum verwenden, mit etwas mehr Hub. 
Meine Bikeauswahl scheitert gerade u.a. immer an dieser geringen Sattelstützeneinstecktiefe.


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. Januar 2015)

G.Heim schrieb:


> Bei vielen neuen Bikes bildet das Sitzrohr einen ausgeprägten Knick beim Rockerarm. Konstruktiv bedingt durch das einfedernde Hinterrad.
> 
> Meine Frage ist:
> Warum wird das Hauptlager des Rocker zusätzlich an dieser Stelle immer fast mittig in das Sattelrohr gesetzt und nicht auf das Rohr, etwas nach vorne so das die Sattelstütze am Lager vorbei bis zum Knick einschiebbar wäre.
> ...


Es gibt halt auch Gründe dagegen . Gebe aber zu das es kürzer geht Heute Bike ist vor der 150er in Entwicklung gegangen aber die Vorteile der 200mm versenkbaren Stütze
ist doch wohl mehr der in Theorie keiner unserer Dh und 4x Fahrer wollte mehr als 150mm gehen viele auch auf 125mm. Denke
das vieles auch sehr viel Theorie ist und viele Bikes mit sehr flachen Lenkwinkel Bergauf und im Trail doch viel schlechter Fahren und hier nur die wenigen Minuten im ex. DH den Stunden im anderen Gelände klar zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit gibt.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## tane (25. Januar 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> viele Bikes mit sehr flachen Lenkwinkel Bergauf und im Trail doch viel schlechter Fahren


65° haben mich jedenfalls noch nie gestört...
auf meiner - winzig kurzen - "wunschliste" für mein swoop wäre ein ZS steuersatz unten, da kann man anglesets einbauen (& wenn wirklich der 64,5°lw nix taugt is es ja gleich rückgebaut...)


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. Januar 2015)

tane schrieb:


> 65° haben mich jedenfalls noch nie gestört...
> auf meiner - winzig kurzen - "wunschliste" für mein swoop wäre ein ZS steuersatz unten, da kann man anglesets einbauen (& wenn wirklich der 64,5°lw nix taugt is es ja gleich rückgebaut...)


Wird für 17. Serie aber für mich in vielen Fahrbereichen ein Nachteil aber soll jeder nach seine Gusto machen können.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Vincy (5. Februar 2015)

*Slide 160 Carbon Team Replica 2015*   ab August lieferbar
https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes...5779413133978/935366116508633/?type=1&theater


----------



## bik3rid3r (5. Februar 2015)

Sieht richtig gut aus.


----------



## EddyAC (5. Februar 2015)

Saugeil !
Und was ist mit Alu ....... ;-) ???


----------



## souldriver (6. Februar 2015)

Da gefallen mir ja die Serien-Farben noch besser.


----------



## BockAufBiken (11. Februar 2015)

Passt nicht ganz hier rein... Soll es das Slide 160 auch mal als Alu-Version geben? Vllt. sogar mit 26" Laufrädern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. Februar 2015)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Passt nicht ganz hier rein... Soll es das Slide 160 auch mal als Alu-Version geben? Vllt. sogar mit 26" Laufrädern?


Hallo BockAufBiken!
Bislang nichts geplant. Dazu wäre zwischen dem Slide 27,5 und dem Swoop 175 auch zu wenig Platz.

Grüsse aus Bonn,

Karsten


----------



## punki69 (12. Februar 2015)

tagchen,
wurde mal überlegt,daß 29er slide als cabonrahmen zu bringen?????


----------



## baude (12. Februar 2015)

Slide 160 Alu mit 26 Zoll gabs schon  Vielleicht findest irgendwo ein tolles Gebrauchtes

zum Beispiel :

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/505210-radon-slide-ed-160


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Februar 2015)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Passt nicht ganz hier rein... Soll es das Slide 160 auch mal als Alu-Version geben? Vllt. sogar mit 26" Laufrädern?


Das neue Swoop 170/650B hat 168mm Federweg und kann auch mit der 160er Pike Gefahren werden bei einen Rahmengewicht
von weniger als 100gr. mehr als der 150er. Im August auf der Eurobike.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (12. Februar 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das neue Swoop 170/650B hat 168mm Federweg und kann auch mit der 160er Pike Gefahren werden bei einen Rahmengewicht
> von weniger als 100gr. mehr als der 150er. Im August auf der Eurobike.



Das klingt doch vielversprechend.


----------



## mtintel (21. Februar 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das neue Swoop 170/650B hat 168mm Federweg und kann auch mit der 160er Pike Gefahren werden bei einen Rahmengewicht
> von weniger als 100gr. mehr als der 150er. Im August auf der Eurobike.


Wird es das Swoop 170/650B auch mit 160er Pike zu kaufen geben (wie es auch diese Jahr ein Slide 150 mit einer 160er Pike zu kaufen gibt) oder "nur" mit 175er Gabeln, womit das Swoop dann wieder schwerer wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (23. Februar 2015)

mtintel schrieb:


> Wird es das Swoop 170/650B auch mit 160er Pike zu kaufen geben (wie es auch diese Jahr ein Slide 150 mit einer 160er Pike zu kaufen gibt) oder "nur" mit 175er Gabeln, womit das Swoop dann wieder schwerer wird?


Nein aber die neuen 170er haben kein Nachteil gegen der Pike und der 36er.´Verbaut sind 2 neue RS und die 36er Float .
die Pike ist aber Einbaubar BB 332mm oder 344mm ( 170er Fox 338 und 349mm ).	Gruß Bodo


----------



## Air-Wastl (23. Februar 2015)

@BODOPROBST 
@Radon-Bikes

Klasse das ihr hier so aktiv seid und viel und offen mit uns kommuniziert!
Dickes Danke schön von mir!

Wastl


----------



## Flo1 (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo!
im Moment haben wir 2 Radon´s im Einsatz
1) Radon Skeen 
2) Radon Vaillant
Tolle Räder!

Jetzt finde ich das Slide 120 ganz interessant!
Wird das Bike "ähnlich" dem neuen Rocky Thunderbolt?
Also agressive Geo, vielleicht sogar mit Verstellbarkeit? zwischen 66-68 Grad Lenkwinkel?
Carbon?
Platz für breite Reifen?


----------



## veganpunk (24. Februar 2015)

Hallo Radon, hallo Bodo,

danke, dass ihr auch 2015 das Swoop 175 (7.0) in 26" anbietet 

Gruß 
vp


----------



## MrJohn (26. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
so jetzt reichts....hab mir ein slide 150 hd bestellt und kanns kaum erwarten!
absolut geile bikes!


----------



## enno112 (26. Februar 2015)

MrJohn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> so jetzt reichts....hab mir ein slide 150 hd bestellt und kanns kaum erwarten!
> absolut geile bikes!



 Hat auch Nachteile wenn man(n) hier immer mitliest....
Hast nicht´s verkehrt gemacht!


----------



## Flo1 (5. März 2015)

Hallo Bodo,
kannst du schon mehr zu dem Slide 120 sagen, würde mich über deine Antwort freuen!
Gruß Florian



Flo1 schrieb:


> Jetzt finde ich das Slide 120 ganz interessant!
> Wird das Bike "ähnlich" dem neuen Rocky Thunderbolt?
> Also agressive Geo, vielleicht sogar mit Verstellbarkeit? zwischen 66-68 Grad Lenkwinkel?
> Carbon?
> Platz für breite Reifen?


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. März 2015)

Flo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> kannst du schon mehr zu dem Slide 120 sagen, würde mich über deine Antwort freuen!
> Gruß Florian


Ja das kann ich . Alle Tests und Probefahrten sind bestens gelaufen .Wirt übrigens als Skeen 120 Verkauft ( mein Vorschlag )
soll zeigen das es ein sehr sportliches Touren Bike ist. Gewicht ist in Gr. L ohne Lack und Dämpfer 2560Gr. leider haben wir
erst ende Juni als herstellungs  Termin wir also erst nach der Euro Bike in Verkauf gehen .Mach echt Spaass.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Cubeamsrider (5. März 2015)

*Skeen 120 *
https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes...5779413133978/951421751569736/?type=1&theater


----------



## bik3rid3r (5. März 2015)

Endlich wieder ein 120er Skeen 
Das hat in den letzten Jahren wirklich gefehlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo1 (6. März 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ja das kann ich . Alle Tests und Probefahrten sind bestens gelaufen .Wirt übrigens als Skeen 120 Verkauft ( mein Vorschlag )
> soll zeigen das es ein sehr sportliches Touren Bike ist. Gewicht ist in Gr. L ohne Lack und Dämpfer 2560Gr. leider haben wir
> erst ende Juni als herstellungs  Termin wir also erst nach der Euro Bike in Verkauf gehen .Mach echt Spaass.  Gruß Bodo



Hi Bodo,
super Danke für die Auskunft!
Kannst du sonst noch was aus dem Nähkästchen erzählen?
Wie gesagt ich finde das Concept des neuen Rocky Thunderbolt MSL cool.
Leicht, steif, All Mountain Parts und variabel mit Lenkwinkel usw. 
Wird das Skeen ähnlich? Hat man Platz für breite Reifen? 140mm Gabel und/oder verstellbare Lenk/Sitzwinkel?

Wäre schön wenn Radon da mitmacht in der Nische ;-)


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. März 2015)

Flo1 schrieb:


> Hi Bodo,
> super Danke für die Auskunft!
> Kannst du sonst noch was aus dem Nähkästchen erzählen?
> Wie gesagt ich finde das Concept des neuen Rocky Thunderbolt MSL cool.
> ...


Hi Flo
wie du schon Sagst Nische geht aber bei uns nur Bedingt. Was geht ist das man die Gabel auf 130mm Umrüsten kann BB=325mm
bei 68,6° mit 130mm hat man 330mm bei 68° geht also . Aber wie der Name Skeen schon sagt soll das Bike Speed und Tour
vereinen .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Flo1 (6. März 2015)

Mhm... 
also muss noch ein Slide Carbon 120 -130 in 650B her 

Super das ihr so schnell und offen antwortet!


----------



## punki69 (6. März 2015)

...oder ein 29er slide mit 130er federweg in carbon.....


----------



## Flo1 (6. März 2015)

Nein!!!  
Kein 29er...sind doch fies die  Dinger ￼ )


----------



## punki69 (6. März 2015)

...ich bin ein 29er beim testival gefahren,war ein sehr gutes fahrgefühl,nur etwas zu schwer....


----------



## BODOPROBST (7. März 2015)

Flo1 schrieb:


> Mhm...
> also muss noch ein Slide Carbon 120 -130 in 650B her
> 
> Super das ihr so schnell und offen antwortet!





punki69 schrieb:


> ...ich bin ein 29er beim testival gefahren,war ein sehr gutes fahrgefühl,nur etwas zu schwer....


Auf der Messe steht das Slide 140 Carbon der Rahmen hat ohne Lack aber mit Schrauben und Lager 1908Gr.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (7. März 2015)

punki69 schrieb:


> ...ich bin ein 29er beim testival gefahren,war ein sehr gutes fahrgefühl,nur etwas zu schwer....


Da gebe ich dir völlig recht, ist heute ein Problem wenn wir unsere strengen Vorgaben einhalten werden auch Race Rahmen halt
recht Schwer da geht nur was mit Carbon. Das sind 600-800 Gr. Vorteil aber den steht eine 100 000.-€ Ausgabe für Werkzeuge
gegenüber von der Geo haben wir Denke ich ein nahezu Optimales Rad. Übrigens auch für viel weniger Geld geht da Viel Fahrt
mal mit Racing Ralph und hinten Thunder Burt in 2,25 Schlauchlos und ihr glaubt das ding währe 2 Kg. Leichter.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## punki69 (7. März 2015)

...dann kann man aber nur noch im trockenen fahren mit dieser reifenpaarung,aber danke für die antwort bodo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agadir (8. März 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Auf der Messe steht das Slide 140 Carbon der Rahmen hat ohne Lack aber mit Schrauben und Lager 1908Gr.
> Gruß Bodo


29" oder 27,5?
Stephan


----------



## siebenacht (9. März 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hi Flo
> wie du schon Sagst Nische geht aber bei uns nur Bedingt. Was geht ist das man die Gabel auf 130mm Umrüsten kann BB=325mm
> bei 68,6° mit 130mm hat man 330mm bei 68° geht also . Aber wie der Name Skeen schon sagt soll das Bike Speed und Tour
> vereinen .   Gruß Bodo


Echt, Tretlagerhöhe nur 325mm, damit ist das 120er Skeen leider gestorben. Diesen Trend mit den extrem tiefen Tretlagern kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Schließlich will man ja noch fahren und nicht mit jeder Kurbelumdrehung mitlaufen.



BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Nein aber die neuen 170er haben kein Nachteil gegen der Pike und der 36er.´Verbaut sind 2 neue RS und die 36er Float .
> die Pike ist aber Einbaubar BB 332mm oder 344mm ( 170er Fox 338 und 349mm ).	Gruß Bodo


@ Bodo
Zum neuen Swoop 170 650b noch ein paar Fragen, welche oben genannte Tretlagerhöhe gilt denn für welche Gabel?
344mm --> Gabel?
349mm --> Gabel?
Und woraus ergibt sich der oben genannte andere Wert, Lenkwinkelverstellung??
Welche Veränderungen gibt es gegenüber dem aktuellen 175er Swoop, z.B. größeres Lager an der Wippe/Sitzstrebe?
Gruß 78


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. März 2015)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Echt, Tretlagerhöhe nur 325mm, damit ist das 120er Skeen leider gestorben. Diesen Trend mit den extrem tiefen Tretlagern kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Schließlich will man ja noch fahren und nicht mit jeder Kurbelumdrehung mitlaufen.
> 
> 
> @ Bodo
> ...


Hallo Siebenacht das ganze geht über einen Chip am unteren Federbeinpunkt der eine Verstellung von 8mm ergibt .So hat das
Bike bei der 170er Gabel Std BB Höhe 349mm bei HD° 65,8° und kann dann für den Park auf 336mm bei 65,3° abgesenkt werden .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## siebenacht (10. März 2015)

@ Bodo
Vielen Dank für die Infos. Das klingt sehr interessant. Ick bin gespannt.
Gruß 78


----------



## Robby2107 (10. März 2015)

Kann die Bedenken von Siebenacht wegen der Tretlagerhöhe nachvollziehen.
Fahre zwar ein 2014er Skeen-Rahmen, aber man muß schon sehr drauf achten wann man in die Pedale tritt und wann lieber nicht. 

Ansonsten bin ich (trotz 3. Rahmen) immer noch absolut begeistert von dem Radl!!!! Mit ner 140er Talas vorn, breitem Lenker und der RuberQueen vorne geht das Teil über Trails bergauf und bergab wie die Hölle.


----------



## Flo1 (11. März 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Auf der Messe steht das Slide 140 Carbon der Rahmen hat ohne Lack aber mit Schrauben und Lager 1908Gr.
> Gruß Bodo



Hi Bodo!
wow das hört sich gut an!
Bitte, bitte mehr Info´s zu dem Rad!
Vielleicht sogar ein  Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (11. März 2015)

Flo1 schrieb:


> Hi Bodo!
> wow das hört sich gut an!
> Bitte, bitte mehr Info´s zu dem Rad!
> Vielleicht sogar ein  Bild



ebenso.
v.a. ab wann kann man das in etwa erwerben?
(-> 'shut up and take my money!' )


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. März 2015)

Flo1 schrieb:


> Hi Bodo!
> wow das hört sich gut an!
> Bitte, bitte mehr Info´s zu dem Rad!
> Vielleicht sogar ein  Bild


Das Bike Startet als 8.0 mit Pike 140 mit  22Gang  und M 1700 für 3199.-€ bis um 10.9 Kg leichten Spitzenm. Ab Oktober
Lieferbar.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## help (13. März 2015)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> *Skeen 120 *
> https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes...5779413133978/951421751569736/?type=1&theater


Bitte ein Raw-Variante anbieten und nur paar schwarze Decals drauf! Sieht so schon sehr schön aus.


----------



## Salzstängeli (13. März 2015)

Warum werden auf der Radon-Webseite beim Slide Alu und Swoop 175 die Ausstattungen nicht mehr angezeigt? Gibt es da Änderungen?


----------



## Salzstängeli (13. März 2015)

Ist das gleichpreisige Swoop 175 9.0 wirklich nur 600 Gramm schwerer (13.95 kg) wie das Slide Alu 10.0 (13.35 kg)?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. März 2015)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Warum werden auf der Radon-Webseite beim Slide Alu und Swoop 175 die Ausstattungen nicht mehr angezeigt? Gibt es da Änderungen?



Hi,

da hat sich wohl ein technischer Fehler eingeschlichen. Wir werden den Fehler suchen und die Ausstattung schnell wieder online bringen. Danke für den Hinweis!

Gruß, Andi


----------



## boarderking (13. März 2015)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Ist das gleichpreisige Swoop 175 9.0 wirklich nur 600 Gramm schwerer (13.95 kg) wie das Slide Alu 10.0 (13.35 kg)?



Ist wohl möglich durch 26 vs 27,5 zoll


----------



## Sauerland1 (13. März 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das Bike Startet als 8.0 mit Pike 140 mit 22Gang XT und M 1700 für 3199.-€ bis um 10.9 Kg leichten Spitzenm. Ab Oktober
> Lieferbar.  Gruß Bodo



Oh, dann gibts die XT in 2016 auch als 11-fach.


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. März 2015)

Sauerland1 schrieb:


> Oh, dann gibts die XT in 2016 auch als 11-fach.


Das habe ich nicht Gesagt wie das ganze geht kann ich erst in einigen Monaten aufklären . Gruß Bodo


----------



## ViperC4 (14. März 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht Gesagt wie das ganze geht kann ich erst in einigen Monaten aufklären . Gruß Bodo


 nach der XTR wäre die 11-fach XT für 2016 allerdings logisch.
Ist bei 10,9kg noch eine Variosattelstütze dabei, oder habt ihr eher an eine Kohlefaserstütze gedacht? Ist schon sehr leicht...

Grüße Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (14. März 2015)

ViperC4 schrieb:


> nach der XTR wäre die 11-fach XT für 2016 allerdings logisch.
> Ist bei 10,9kg noch eine Variosattelstütze dabei, oder habt ihr eher an eine Kohlefaserstütze gedacht? Ist schon sehr leicht...
> 
> Grüße Jan


Mit Stealth 125 und XX1 mit XTR 22F. 11,2 kg.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## ViperC4 (14. März 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Mit Stealth 125 und XX1 mit XTR 22F. 11,2 kg.  Gruß Bodo


Wow, das wird ein Knaller! Bin sehr gespannt!

Grüße Jan


----------



## Vincy (23. April 2015)

*
Radon Slide 140 Carbon 650b*





*Skeen 120 *





https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes#!/radonbikes
http://enduro-mtb.com/first-look-radon-slide-carbon-140-in-riva-gesichtet/


----------



## Ma4ik (23. April 2015)

Ich hoffe es wird wieder ein Carbon 27,5 mit 160mm geben, hoffe nicht das "*140 Carbon von oben*" das 160mm Carbon ablöst das wär HORROR


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. April 2015)

Ma4ik schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es wird wieder ein Carbon 27,5 mit 160mm geben, hoffe nicht das "*140 Carbon von oben*" das 160mm Carbon ablöst das wär HORROR



Warum sollte Radon ein sich gut verkaufendes Bike vom Markt nehmen? Das 160er wird sicherlich weiter gepflegt.


----------



## Flitschbirne (23. April 2015)

Ja Enduros gehen so gut wie nie zuvor. Obwohl gib der Bike-Industrie noch 2-3 Jahre. Dann wiegen Freerider soviel wie heute Enduros und dann wird es für Enduros schwer. Wenn du ein 180/180mm Bike unter 13kg bekommst dann kommen Freerider wieder ganz groß...


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (24. April 2015)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Ja Enduros gehen so gut wie nie zuvor. Obwohl gib der Bike-Industrie noch 2-3 Jahre. Dann wiegen Freerider soviel wie heute Enduros und dann wird es für Enduros schwer. Wenn du ein 180/180mm Bike unter 13kg bekommst dann kommen Freerider wieder ganz groß...



denke ich auch, aber nicht nur das Gewicht sondern auch die Fahrbarkeit ist ausschlaggebend, denn wenn du mit 180 mm auch gut den Berg hochkommst, wy not. Und dann noch schön mit B+ Schlappen - kann man sich ja richtig drauf freuen .


----------



## edi6800 (24. April 2015)

Gibt's auch schon was aus der Black Sin Ecke preiszugeben? Hier wurde mal ein neuer Rahmen erwähnt - zusammen mit der 2016er XT vielleicht auch ein 29+??? oder haltet Ihr Euch erstmal aus der Nummer raus?
Schon mal Danke für einen kleinen Appetizer


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. April 2015)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Ja Enduros gehen so gut wie nie zuvor. Obwohl gib der Bike-Industrie noch 2-3 Jahre. Dann wiegen Freerider soviel wie heute Enduros und dann wird es für Enduros schwer. Wenn du ein 180/180mm Bike unter 13kg bekommst dann kommen Freerider wieder ganz groß...


180 mit 13 Kg. das geht aber, bei den Reifen wird es wohl immer einen Kompromiss bleiben. Aber hier haben wir zwei Bikes
Vorgestellt die beide sehr schnell und dabei aber noch AM tauglich das 140er kann so mit leichten Reifen 10.9 Kg. erreichen
und das mit einer 34er Gabel und Reverb.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (24. April 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Warum sollte Radon ein sich gut verkaufendes Bike vom Markt nehmen? Das 160er wird sicherlich weiter gepflegt.


Unser 160er wird es natürlich wieder geben das 140er ergänzt das nach unten nicht jeder will 160mm und Gewichtsmäßig geht
so noch mal einiges .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. April 2015)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> denke ich auch, aber nicht nur das Gewicht sondern auch die Fahrbarkeit ist ausschlaggebend, denn wenn du mit 180 mm auch gut den Berg hochkommst, wy not. Und dann noch schön mit B+ Schlappen - kann man sich ja richtig drauf freuen .


Das 180mm fahrbar sind haben wir schon vor 4 Jahren Bewiesen ( Swoop 175) und ist bei 3Kg. Rahmengewicht unser Rahmen
mit der geringsten Rekla Zerbricht über habt nichts.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. April 2015)

edi6800 schrieb:


> Gibt's auch schon was aus der Black Sin Ecke preiszugeben? Hier wurde mal ein neuer Rahmen erwähnt - zusammen mit der 2016er XT vielleicht auch ein 29+??? oder haltet Ihr Euch erstmal aus der Nummer raus?
> Schon mal Danke für einen kleinen Appetizer


Werden wir in Willingen zeigen einen 29+ wird es von uns nicht geben wir warten auf 36+ dann wird's richtig Gewaltig.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## edi6800 (24. April 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Werden wir in Willingen zeigen einen 29+ wird es von uns nicht geben wir warten auf 36+ dann wird's richtig Gewaltig.
> Gruß Bodo


Ja dann werde ich an meinem Geburtstag wohl mal nach Willingen schießen - vielleicht habt Ihr dann ja ein atemberaubendes Geschenk für mich dabei


----------



## BockAufBiken (24. April 2015)

@BODOPROBST wir es in Willingen auch eien Möglichkeit die Räder (Swoop175) probezufahren? Zumindest mal ein bischen berg hoch?


----------



## ViperC4 (24. April 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Werden wir in Willingen zeigen einen 29+ wird es von uns nicht geben wir warten auf 36+ dann wird's richtig Gewaltig.
> Gruß Bodo



Also ich finds klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (24. April 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> 180 mit 13 Kg. das geht aber, bei den Reifen wird es wohl immer einen Kompromiss bleiben. Aber hier haben wir zwei Bikes vorgestellt die beide sehr schnell und dabei aber noch AM tauglich



Trotzdem ist das Swoop > 15kg wenn ich mir vorne einen Magic Mary drauf mache, eine Reverb Stealth ergänze und Platformpedale dran mache. Zumindest im Aufbau von eurem Swoop 190 9.0. Die Laufräder sind auch nicht die leichtesten. Aber in 2-3 Jahren baut ihr bestimmt noch einen Carbon-Freerider ;-) Ich nehme Wetten in Form von Bier an!



BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Rahmengewicht unser Rahmen mit der geringsten Rekla Zerbricht über habt nichts.   Gruß Bodo



Was???? 

Warum baut RockShox eigentlich keine Pike in 180mm? Das Ding wäre doch konkurrenzlos...


----------



## benjei (24. April 2015)

Wird es künftig auch ein Enduro mit 29er Laufräder geben wie es z.B. Specialized macht?
Wird es ein 29er Fully als Ebike geben?
Wird es das Slide 140 auch mit Alu-Rahmen als direkte Konkurenz zum Canyon Spectral geben?


----------



## Hike_O (25. April 2015)

ViperC4 schrieb:


> Also ich finds klasse!
> Anhang anzeigen 380785



Ihhhh!



Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Was????



...unser Rahmen mit der geringsten Reklamation. Da bricht überhaupt nichts.

Das heißt nicht was, sondern "Häh?"


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. April 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Ihhhh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habt ihr hier schon mal was von einen gebrochen Swoop gehört ?? und das bei einen Bike was es seid 4 Jahren gibt im
Bereich Enduro Freeride.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Ma4ik (1. Mai 2015)

Das neue Black Sin pro Model von Radon​




Quelle: Facebook / Radon


----------



## boarderking (1. Mai 2015)

http://enduro-mtb.com/first-look-radon-slide-carbon-140-in-riva-gesichtet/


----------



## dummeLiese (2. Mai 2015)

Ma4ik schrieb:


> Das neue Black Sin pro Model von Radon​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und gleich 2.ter Platz für Lisa!!!!
Well done Mate.


----------



## Blades (2. Mai 2015)

Da bin ich ja heil froh mir noch das letzte 140er aus Alu gekauft zu haben.
Finde 3200 für die günstigste Ausstattung schon extrem happig!
Vielleicht wäre eine günstigere Aluversion doch angebracht.


----------



## G.Heim (2. Mai 2015)

Das neue 140er Carbon gefällt mir sehr gut.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist das Sattelrohr so gestaltet, dass der Drehpunkt vom Rocker nun auf dem Sattelrohr sitzt und es nicht mehr unterbricht. Somit wären auch weiter versenkbare Sattelstützen wie die Movelok verwendbar.
Ist da die Geo schon veröffentlicht?


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. Mai 2015)

Blades schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja heil froh mir noch das letzte 140er aus Alu gekauft zu haben.
> Finde 3200 für die günstigste Ausstattung schon extrem happig!
> Vielleicht wäre eine günstigere Aluversion doch angebracht.


Das Carbon !40 als 8.0 ist ein richtig hochwertiges Bike . RS Pike und Monarch RT3 Race Face Parts XT 22 fach mit M1700
Laufräder bei 11,9 Kg. und es ist ja schon für 2016 Kalkuliert also hoher $ und und sind schon drin.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (3. Mai 2015)

Wenn dann das Design noch so schlicht wie auf den jetztigen Fotos bleibt der Hammer!
Wenn es aber wie bei den anderen Bikes, mit viel streifen und Farben zum Papagei gemacht wird dann :-( Aber ist ja Geschmacksache 

Cheers
ron


----------



## help (3. Mai 2015)

Blades schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja heil froh mir noch das letzte 140er aus Alu gekauft zu haben.
> Finde 3200 für die günstigste Ausstattung schon extrem happig!
> Vielleicht wäre eine günstigere Aluversion doch angebracht.


140er Alu macht 0 Sinn! Es gibt schon ein 150er...
Außerdem würde man nie an das Gewicht rankommen, 120er und 150er Alu finde ich da schon passend.

@BODOPROBST : kannst du schon was zum Preis und zur Ausstattung+Gewicht des 120er Skeens sagen?


----------



## danie-dani (3. Mai 2015)

help schrieb:


> 140er Alu macht 0 Sinn! Es gibt schon ein 150er...
> Außerdem würde man nie an das Gewicht rankommen, 120er und 150er Alu finde ich da schon passend.
> 
> @BODOPROBST : kannst du schon was zum Preis und zur Ausstattung+Gewicht des 120er Skeens sagen?



Das würde mich auch interessieren und ob ihr eventuell eins Skeen120 in Raw anbietet?


----------



## Cubeamsrider (4. Mai 2015)

Das neue Slide 140 Carbon hat sehr viel Ähnlichkeit mit dem 2015er Cube Stereo SHPC 140 27,5.


----------



## boarderking (4. Mai 2015)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> Das neue Slide 140 Carbon hat sehr viel Ähnlichkeit mit dem 2015er Cube Stereo SHPC 140 27,5.


 

ne wieso, da steht doch Radon drauf........


----------



## help (4. Mai 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> ne wieso, da steht doch Radon drauf........


Habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Man muss ja nicht alles neu erfinden, Simplon Kuro ist ja auch ähnlich


----------



## bugfix (4. Mai 2015)

Ist das jetzt ein 650B Slide 120 oder Skeen 120? Sieht in jedem Fall nach dem idealen Rad für mich aus, die auf dem Foto gezeigte Version würde ich sofort nehmen. Ab wann können wir mit Infos zu Gewicht und Serienausstattung rechnen?


----------



## help (4. Mai 2015)

bugfix schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt ein 650B Slide 120 oder Skeen 120? Sieht in jedem Fall nach dem idealen Rad für mich aus, die auf dem Foto gezeigte Version würde ich sofort nehmen. Ab wann können wir mit Infos zu Gewicht und Serienausstattung rechnen?


*Skeen 120* heißt es. Denke mal es gab schon zu viele Slides 130, 140, 150, 160. Außerdem macht es auch Sinn, das Bike Skeen zu nennen.
Slide steht ja für AM/leichtes Enduro, Skeen ist Marathon/Tour.


----------



## TomT87 (4. Mai 2015)

@BODOPROBST: das Slide 140 Carbon schaut super aus, aber wann können wir denn mit den ersten Bildern des Swoop 165 rechnen? Wäre super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (4. Mai 2015)

TomT87 schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST: das Slide 140 Carbon schaut super aus, aber wann können wir denn mit den ersten Bildern des Swoop 165 rechnen? Wäre super


Wenn unser Fahrplan aufgeht wollen wir den Swoop 170 in Willingen zeigen . Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. Mai 2015)

help schrieb:


> *Skeen 120* heißt es. Denke mal es gab schon zu viele Slides 130, 140, 150, 160. Außerdem macht es auch Sinn, das Bike Skeen zu nennen.
> Slide steht ja für AM/leichtes Enduro, Skeen ist Marathon/Tour.


Das Skeen 120 wird von 1999,- bis 2999,- starten, Gewicht gehe von aus 12,3- 12,8 mein 20" wiegt mit Klickis und Enduro
Laufradsatz 12,9 Kg.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Ma4ik (4. Mai 2015)

@BODOPROBST ab wann gibt es die neuen Carbon Slide 27,5 zu sehen? Auch schon in Willingen?


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. Mai 2015)

Ma4ik schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST ab wann gibt es die neuen Carbon Slide 27,5 zu sehen? Auch schon in Willingen?


Es wird kein neues 160er Carbon geben nur Modelpflege .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Scamid (5. Mai 2015)

Hello Guys, 

Sorry for my english. My german isn't very good. I can ready it bud can't type/talk.
Will there be a new model of the Slide 160 coming?
I am very interested in buying the x01 version. Bud it would be a shame if there will be a new model soon.

cheers!

Colin


----------



## ibislover (5. Mai 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das Skeen 120 wird von 1999,- bis 2999,- starten, Gewicht gehe von aus 12,3- 12,8 mein 20" wiegt mit Klickis und Enduro
> Laufradsatz 12,9 Kg.  Gruß Bodo


wird es auch eine 29er variante geben mit den neuerungen (egal ob 120 oder 100mm)?
vielen dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (5. Mai 2015)

So ein Hardtail mit so 3" bis 4" Bereifung wär mal noch was für den nächsten Winter.

Cheers
ron


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. Mai 2015)

ibislover schrieb:


> wird es auch eine 29er variante geben mit den neuerungen (egal ob 120 oder 100mm)?
> vielen dank!


Das Skeen 29" 100 ist 2015 ganz neu .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## help (5. Mai 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> So ein Hardtail mit so 3" bis 4" Bereifung wär mal noch was für den nächsten Winter.
> 
> Cheers
> ron


Damit Radon solche Preise machen kann, brauchen die eine hohe Stückzahl. Denke es ist vorerst unwirtschaftlich so etwas zu machen...
Der Bodo hätte sicherlich genügend coole Ideen, lassen sich aber nicht so leicht umsetzen.

@BODOPROBST : gib uns bitte ein paar Infos zum 120er Skeen


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (5. Mai 2015)

Scamid schrieb:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Sorry for my english. My german isn't very good. I can ready it bud can't type/talk.
> Will there be a new model of the Slide 160 coming?
> ...



Hi Colin,

as Bodo Probst said in the post just before yours there will be no new Slide 160, only some updating modifications.


----------



## Scamid (5. Mai 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Hi Colin,
> 
> as Bodo Probst said in the post just before yours there will be no new Slide 160, only some updating modifications.



Thanks for your message. No idea how i could have missed his message.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (5. Mai 2015)

Hier gibt es ein paar Fotos zu den Neuheiten.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (5. Mai 2015)

Noch eine Frage an die Admins: Sollte man nicht die Beiträge ab #824 in einen neuen Thread namens "Radon Modellneuheiten 2016" umkopieren? Das wäre doch übersichtlicher.


----------



## Flitschbirne (6. Mai 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Wenn unser Fahrplan aufgeht wollen wir den Swoop 170 in Willingen zeigen . Gruß Bodo



Komplette Neu-Entwicklung? Carbon?


----------



## maddin76 (7. Mai 2015)

gibt es schon etwas mehr Details zu den kommenden Swoop 170? 170mm nur am Heck oder auch an der Front?


----------



## help (7. Mai 2015)

maddin76 schrieb:


> gibt es schon etwas mehr Details zu den kommenden Swoop 170? 170mm nur am Heck oder auch an der Front?


Infos gab es hier schon paar mal von Bodo, einfach die Suchfunktion nutzen...

Und da ich nett bin, hier ein paar Auszüge:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/swoop-2015.734123/page-9#post-12704480

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-modellneuheiten-2015.684612/page-33#post-12696024

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-modellneuheiten-2015.684612/page-33#post-12724689

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-modellneuheiten-2015.684612/page-34#post-12766797


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddin76 (7. Mai 2015)

danke für die Zusammenfassung der Informationen, bin schon sehr gespannt auf das Swoop 170


----------



## edi6800 (1. Juni 2015)

@Bodo
kannst Du evtl. schon mit ein paar Infos zum neuen 2016er Black-Sin-Rahmen - Bilder wären großartig - Geschmack auf Willingen machen?
Schon mal vielen Dank
Edi


----------



## akri1337 (1. Juni 2015)

weiß man vlt schon was zu den neuen zr race modellen 8.0/10.0?


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Juni 2015)

edi6800 schrieb:


> @Bodo
> kannst Du evtl. schon mit ein paar Infos zum neuen 2016er Black-Sin-Rahmen - Bilder wären großartig - Geschmack auf Willingen machen?
> Schon mal vielen Dank
> Edi


Der Rahmen wird nicht in Willingen gezeigt Sorry.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## edi6800 (2. Juni 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Der Rahmen wird nicht in Willingen gezeigt Sorry.	Gruß Bodo


oooch - jetzt enttäuschst Du mich aber! Wann wird man denn wohl eine Chance haben, erste Eindrücke zu erhalten? Nicht falsch verstehen: Bin mit meinem 2015er BS sehr zufrieden, doch mit Aussicht auf XT 2x11 und neuen Rahmen würde ich mein jetziges gerne an meinen Sohn weitergeben und nochmal investieren


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. Juni 2015)

edi6800 schrieb:


> oooch - jetzt enttäuschst Du mich aber! Wann wird man denn wohl eine Chance haben, erste Eindrücke zu erhalten? Nicht falsch verstehen: Bin mit meinem 2015er BS sehr zufrieden, doch mit Aussicht auf XT 2x11 und neuen Rahmen würde ich mein jetziges gerne an meinen Sohn weitergeben und nochmal investieren


Ja Sorry aber die ersten Muster wahren nicht ganz so wie wir uns das Vorgestellt haben.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Bierschinken88 (4. Juni 2015)

Was wird sich denn an den Hardtails grundlegend ändern? - nur Ausstattung-Updates mit der neuen 11-fach-Schaltung oder wird wirklich am Rahmen oder an funktionellen Teilen etwas verändert?


----------



## Ma4ik (4. Juni 2015)

@Bierschinken88, wenn man sich die 2014 Modelle im Vergleich zu den 2015 Modelle anschaut, so konnte man feststellen, dass die Technik erneuert wurde (größtenteils), neue Rahmen Farbe uvm. .Das gleiche wird sicher 2016 auch wieder der Fall sein, neue aktuelle ggf. bessere Technik wird verbaut, einfach überraschen lassen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. Juni 2015)

Ma4ik schrieb:


> @Bierschinken88, wenn man sich die 2014 Modelle im Vergleich zu den 2015 Modelle anschaut, so konnte man feststellen, dass die Technik erneuert wurde (größtenteils), neue Rahmen Farbe uvm. .Das gleiche wird sicher 2016 auch wieder der Fall sein, neue aktuelle ggf. bessere Technik wird verbaut, einfach überraschen lassen.


Ja bitte last euch Überraschen, hoffe es wird uneingeschränkt Positiv.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-bauigel (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo Bodo,
nachdem vom Slide 27,5 ja schon fast alle 16 Zoll Modelle verkauft sind, würde mich sehr interessieren ab wann die 2016er Modelle verfügbar sein werden. Gibt es hier schon Infos?
Danke und Grüße,
Alex


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. Juni 2015)

alex-bauigel schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> nachdem vom Slide 27,5 ja schon fast alle 16 Zoll Modelle verkauft sind, würde mich sehr interessieren ab wann die 2016er Modelle verfügbar sein werden. Gibt es hier schon Infos?
> Danke und Grüße,
> Alex


Geplant ist Anfang September aber diese ersten Termine kann man nicht genau Vorhersagen. Wenn neue Teile nicht ( 2016 )
nicht wie Geplant kommen können die Bikes nicht gebaut werden, da reicht ein Teil. Es gibt übrigens auch ein 8.0 HD für
2399.- mit 160mm.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## bik3rid3r (23. Juni 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens auch ein 8.0 HD für
> 2399.- mit 160mm.  Gruß Bodo


Wow! Darauf bin ich schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## Joey12345 (29. Juni 2015)

Hi zusammen, 
hab jetzt mal die letzten Seiten überflogen und konnte leider keine Infos zu einem geplanten Swoop 210 in 650B finden. 
Wird es das geben und wenn ja folgende Fragen:
- Wann wäre das dann geplant ungefähr verfügbar?
- Welche Parameter werden in der Geometrie angepasst?

Bin zurzeit auf der Suche nach einem DC Bike und bei den bekannten Versendern gibt es da durchaus was allerdings würde mich das Swoop schon sehr reizen, vorausgesetzt es kommt in absehbarer Zeit 
Danke vorab 
Grüße
Hannes


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Juni 2015)

Der neue DHler von Radon ist das Swoop 200 das hat 27,5" . Es wird 3 Modelle geben und zwar 8-10 Wochen lieferbar sein,
entspricht genau den Bike was wir bei unseren DH WC Team Testfahren und sich da Bewährt hat. Für Fahren im Bikepark  
sollte man zu eine Größe kleiner greifen als im Race z. B. der Benny Strasser fährt ein M bei 180cm . 27,5" ist halt nicht ganz
so Verspielt wie 26". Reach ist S 419mm  M 444mm  L 469mm .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Joey12345 (29. Juni 2015)

Hi Bodo, 
vielen Dank für die schnelle Info! 
Wow der Reach ist wirklich mächtig! 
Oberrohr und Lenkwinkel?
Da muss ich mit 1,89 zum ersten Mal überlegen vielleicht sogar ein M zu nehmen. 

Wenn die Bikes wirklich in 8-10 Wochen geliefert werden wäre das durchaus ne Option drauf zu warten. 
Darf man zu den 3 Varianten schon Details verraten? ( Fahrwerk und Bremsen etc) 

Gruß Hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brathering (9. Juli 2015)

Vom Swoop 170 wurde inzwischen auch eine Konzeptzeichnung veröffentlicht: *Link*


----------



## hypocrisy76 (4. August 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Der neue DHler von Radon ist das Swoop 200 das hat 27,5" . Es wird 3 Modelle geben und zwar 8-10 Wochen lieferbar sein,
> entspricht genau den Bike was wir bei unseren DH WC Team Testfahren und sich da Bewährt hat. Für Fahren im Bikepark
> sollte man zu eine Größe kleiner greifen als im Race z. B. der Benny Strasser fährt ein M bei 180cm . 27,5" ist halt nicht ganz
> so Verspielt wie 26". Reach ist S 419mm  M 444mm  L 469mm .   Gruß Bodo



Gibt´s schon Bilder zu dem neuen Swoop 200? Würde mich brennend interessieren.
Reach Werte sind enorm, ich würde aber trotzdem bei 1,80m M wählen, es sei denn der Radstand bzw. die Kettenstreben sind außergewöhnlich lang.


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. August 2015)

hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Gibt´s schon Bilder zu dem neuen Swoop 200? Würde mich brennend interessieren.
> Reach Werte sind enorm, ich würde aber trotzdem bei 1,80m M wählen, es sei denn der Radstand bzw. die Kettenstreben sind außergewöhnlich lang.


Das Radon Magura Team fährt den Rahmen schon das ganze Jahr, alle Bilder vom Team sind Bilder
vom Swoop 200. Z. B. Benny Strasser im WC oder DM. Nicht so wie Team ist nur die Farbe.
Es kommen 3 Modele 1x günstig mit RS und Zee 1x mit F40 Perf. und X2 Air  1x Team mit vielen
Top Teilen und Fox Fak. Fahrwerk . Die Fox Bike kommen erst ende des Jahres da die Teile von
Fox sehr späht kommen. Zur M ist bei 180 ok Kettenstrebe ist 433mm .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## hypocrisy76 (4. August 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das Radon Magura Team fährt den Rahmen schon das ganze Jahr, alle Bilder vom Team sind Bilder
> vom Swoop 200. Z. B. Benny Strasser im WC oder DM. Nicht so wie Team ist nur die Farbe.
> Es kommen 3 Modele 1x günstig mit RS und Zee 1x mit F40 Perf. und X2 Air  1x Team mit vielen
> Top Teilen und Fox Fak. Fahrwerk . Die Fox Bike kommen erst ende des Jahres da die Teile von
> Fox sehr späht kommen. Zur M ist bei 180 ok Kettenstrebe ist 433mm .  Gruß Bodo



Vielen Dank für die rasche Info, sind Preise auch schon bekannt zu den Modellen?


----------



## Kosmoprolet (5. August 2015)

Eigentlich hatte ich mit dem 2016er Slide 140 Carbon geliebäugelt.
Der Tester in der aktuellen "Bike" scheint aber mit dem neuen Rahmen nicht ganz so zufrieden zu sein.
Zitat:"Kehrseite der ausgezehrten Konstruktion ist die gefühlt eher durchschnittliche Steifigkeit auf dem Trail."
Mal eine Frage als absoluter Bike-Technik Neuling:
Ist Rahmensteifigkeit gleichzusetzen mit Stabilität bzw. Haltbarkeit ?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. August 2015)

Kosmoprolet schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich mit dem 2016er Slide 140 Carbon geliebäugelt.
> Der Tester in der aktuellen "Bike" scheint aber mit dem neuen Rahmen nicht ganz so zufrieden zu sein.
> Zitat:"Kehrseite der ausgezehrten Konstruktion ist die gefühlt eher durchschnittliche Steifigkeit auf dem Trail."
> Mal eine Frage als absoluter Bike-Technik Neuling:
> Ist Rahmensteifigkeit gleichzusetzen mit Stabilität bzw. Haltbarkeit ?



Servus,

auch wenn diese Antwort von uns (als Hersteller) selbst kommt, solltest Du wissen, dass es sich bei den getesteten Rahmen um Vorserienmodelle handelt. Sowohl Ausstattung, Design, Farbgebung und Rahmenfinish waren noch nicht Serie. Sei gespannt auf die ersten Testberichte der Serienmodelle - wir sind überzeugt, dass es genauso (positiv) einschlägt wie sein großer Bruder Slide Carbon 27,5 160 

Gruß und einen schönen Abend,

Andi


----------



## Kosmoprolet (5. August 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Sei gespannt auf die ersten Testberichte der Serienmodelle - wir sind überzeugt, dass es genauso (positiv) einschlägt wie sein großer Bruder Slide Carbon 27,5 160



Nachdem ihr gedroht habt als Anzeigekunden nicht mehr zur Verfügung zu stehen ? 
Nein, kleiner Scherz.

Danke für die Rückmeldung.
kann mir kaum vorstellen das ihr ein noch nicht ein ausgereiftes Testmodell an die Zeitschriften zu einem Test schickt, wohlwissend das der korinthenkackende Konsument (so wie ich) dann nicht jedes Wort des Testes auf die Goldwaage legt.
Gruß


----------



## Kosmoprolet (5. August 2015)

Entschuldige vielleicht ist die Frage dumm aber was haben "Ausstattung, Design, Farbgebung und Rahmenfinish" mit dem Rahmen ansich bzw. der Steifigkeit zu tun, sind ja eigentlich nur die Teile die an denselben angebracht bzw. lackiert werden ?


----------



## bartos0815 (5. August 2015)

Kosmoprolet schrieb:


> Entschuldige vielleicht ist die Frage dumm aber was haben "Ausstattung, Design, Farbgebung und Rahmenfinish" mit dem Rahmen ansich bzw. der Steifigkeit zu tun, sind ja eigentlich nur die Teile die an denselben angebracht bzw. lackiert werden ?


Die frage ist nicht dumm, diese dinge haben mit steifigkeit nix zu tun. Geh davon aus, dass sich an der steifigkeit auch nix mehr ändern wird. Das carbonlayup steht mit sicherheit fest, ebenso die lagerung des hinterbaus. In summe ist ja auch der slide 160 rahmen eher gering steif, das macht offenbar in den tests nix aus, weil auch die tester meistens 75kg oder weniger wiegen.....


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. August 2015)

Denke Andi hat das auch so nicht Sagen wollen. Aber zur Steifigkeit zurück, bei den 160er hatten
wir die selben Bedenken die heute aber kein Tema mehr sind. Bei der Entwicklung unserer Rahmen
sind Testfahrten sehr wichtig , davon mache ich immer einen Teil und bin meist beim Verkaufsstart
schon die ersten 1000km damit unterwegs. Ich bin 190cm bei 102 kg und lebe beim Biken mehr
von der Kraft als von der Aust. ( warum wohl ) und Behaupte das es mir in der Richtung an nichts
fehlt bei beiden 140+160 und mein 160er hat bis heute 5600km runter. Und das einzige was ich
bisher Gewechselt habe sind viele Bremsbeläge, 1x Lager Kurbel ist RF BB92/30 da ich die Next SL
fahre 2 Ketten ( Fahre XO1 11fach das Ritzenp. ist teuer aber super meist hier im Odenwald mit
34 Z. vorn im Alpinen mit 30Z. ) Aber nochmal zur Steifigkeit wenn ein Rahmen bei den Tests im
grünen Bereich ist dann ist er Ok super hohe Werte können durchaus im fahren negativ sein. Aber
jetzt muß ich nach Bonn.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrozenIdentity (9. August 2015)

Hallo Herr Probst,

könnten Sie schon etwas neues zu den 2016 Swoop verraten z.B. ob das Einstiegsmodell preislich wie das aktuelle 2015 Modell ist?
Und wird es auch die Rahmengröße "18" wieder geben, die Suche ich aktuell bei den Swoops vergeblich?

Ab wann könnte man sonst mit neuen Infos rechnen?


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. August 2015)

FrozenIdentity schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Probst,
> 
> könnten Sie schon etwas neues zu den 2016 Swoop verraten z.B. ob das Einstiegsmodell preislich wie das aktuelle 2015 Modell ist?
> Und wird es auch die Rahmengröße "18" wieder geben, die Suche ich aktuell bei den Swoops vergeblich?
> ...


Ja das wird kommen Swoop 170 8.0 mit Gabel Yari 170 Dämpfer Monarch Plus Laufr. E1900
Schalt. SLX Bremse MT5 für 1999.- ab 3. 2016 Lieferbar. Gruß Bodo


----------



## maddin76 (10. August 2015)

Hallo Bodo, ist das Swoop 8.0 mit der Yari Gabel und MT5 Bremse das "unterste" Swoop der neuen 170er Reihe?
Dachte 6.0 wäre das kleinste, zumindest bisher so. Kommen dann noch Swoop 170 9.0 und 10.0?
Vermutlich dann mit der Lyrik statt Yari und evtl. mit MT7?


----------



## FrozenIdentity (10. August 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ja das wird kommen Swoop 170 8.0 mit Gabel Yari 170 Dämpfer Monarch Plus Laufr. E1900
> Schalt. SLX Bremse MT5 für 1999.- ab 3. 2016 Lieferbar. Gruß Bodo



Das hört sich doch sehr gut an Ich freue mich schon riesig darauf, ich hoffe die Farbe passt wieder .
Können Sie auch etwas zu der Sattelstütze sagen, wird es eine verstellbare sein, das sollte bei solchen Bikes ja Pflicht sein, jedesmal absteigen und runterstellen ist leider extrem nervig, mit einem Knopf per Lenker ist da deutlich angenehmer?

Ab 3. 2016 heißt 3 Quartal 2016?


----------



## bartos0815 (10. August 2015)

FrozenIdentity schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch sehr gut an Ich freue mich schon riesig darauf, ich hoffe die Farbe passt wieder .
> Können Sie auch etwas zu der Sattelstütze sagen, wird es eine verstellbare sein, das sollte bei solchen Bikes ja Pflicht sein, jedesmal absteigen und runterstellen ist leider extrem nervig, mit einem Knopf per Lenker ist da deutlich angenehmer?
> 
> Ab 3. 2016 heißt 3 Quartal 2016?


denk mal eher kw3/16


----------



## FrozenIdentity (10. August 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> denk mal eher kw3/16


Hoffentlich, ich würd mein aktuelles Bike gerne bald in Rente schicken .
Aber Januar ist ja noch voll in Ordnung, im Winter fahre ich sowieso nicht allzuviel, allein schon wegen dem Rost etc.


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. August 2015)

FrozenIdentity schrieb:


> Hoffentlich, ich würd mein aktuelles Bike gerne bald in Rente schicken .
> Aber Januar ist ja noch voll in Ordnung, im Winter fahre ich sowieso nicht allzuviel, allein schon wegen dem Rost etc.


Anfang Märtz gehen die Swoop in den Verkauf als 8,0 - 9,0 und 10,0.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## FrozenIdentity (11. August 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Anfang Märtz gehen die Swoop in den Verkauf als 8,0 - 9,0 und 10,0.  Gruß Bodo


Vielen Dank Bodo dann kann ich es mir zu meinem Geburtstag im April zulegen


Edit: Herr Probst wird die Gabel absenkbar sein bei dem 8.0 Swoop?

Laut einem Artikel hört sich das für mich so an?

"Mit travelbarem Federweg beginnend bei 120 Millimeter bis hin zu 180 Millimeter (650B Version) deckt sie alle Bereiche von Allmountain über Enduro bis hin zu Gravity ab."


----------

